# Le fil des coups de pouces pour GeekTool



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Salut tertous,

J'ai remarqué que beaucoup d'entre vous utilisaient GeekTools pour afficher par exemple l'heure et la date proprement.

J'aurais voulu savoir si il était possible de garder ce fil pour y rassembler les bonnes trouvailles et les commandes pour arriver à de beaux résultats.

Voilà, c'était une petite idée en passant, dites moi ce que vous en pensez!

Je viens de trouver cette page et ne pensais pas y trouver autant de possibilités:

http://smokingapples.com/software/15-geektool-desktop-inspirations-for-the-weekend/


----------



## vincentn (11 Juillet 2009)

Excellente idée!

Je sens que je vais commencer à me mettre vraiment dans la customisation (le topic qui y est dédié est impressionnant), et j'entrevois les possibilités de GeekTool pour cette tache.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Cool, je ne suis pas le seul intéressé.. lol

En voici un premier pour voir son nombre de mails recus, ce qui est utile quand, comme moi, on est allergique au dock:


```
echo 'tell application "Mail" to return unread count of inbox as string & " nouveau(x) message(s)"' | osascript | grep -v "A quoi sert ce champs?"
```
Le petit hic, c'est que j'aimerais qu'il n'affiche rien si je n'ai pas de mail... Appel aux pros??

( en plus il y a un string dont je ne comprends pas du tout l'utilité...)


----------



## wath68 (11 Juillet 2009)

Moi ça m'intéresse aussi, mais j'ai une petite question :
est-ce que GeekTool est stable sous Leopard ?
Parce-que d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur la toile, c'est une Beta, non, me trompe-je ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Moi ça m'intéresse aussi, mais j'ai une petite question :
> est-ce que GeekTool est stable sous Leopard ?
> Parce-que d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur la toile, c'est une Beta, non, me trompe-je ?



La version 3 est une beta et semble tres prometteuse.

La version actuelle (2.2.1 de mémoire) est tres stable et efficace.

Wath, tu as vu les bureaux de frimeur ( comme tu dis... des tuning desktop) dans mon lien? J'adore celui avec la BD


----------



## wath68 (12 Juillet 2009)

Oui je l'ai vu, mais j'ai trouvé ça un peu abusé.
Ça me fait penser un peu au tuning, où il faut toujours plus.

Moi c'est plutôt ce style :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui je l'ai vu, mais j'ai trouvé ça un peu abusé.
> Ça me fait penser un peu au tuning, où il faut toujours plus.
> 
> Moi c'est plutôt ce style :
> ...



Héhé, belle comparaison. Ca a le mérite d'être original, mais comme tu dis, c'est comme le tuning...


----------



## wath68 (12 Juillet 2009)

Donc c'est ok, je peux essayer la dernière version (2.1.2) sur Leopard alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Donc c'est ok, je peux essayer la dernière version (2.1.2) sur Leopard alors ?



Bin personnelement, je l'utilise, elle fonctionne vachement bien et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis.

Cette version ne me semble pas plus instable que n'importe quel autre soft. Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu te méfie autant.


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Juillet 2009)

Wath tu peux utiliser la dernière version (3) : *ici*.
Je l'utilise depuis un moment et ça marche impec


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Wath tu peux utiliser la dernière version (3) : *ici*.
> Je l'utilise depuis un moment et ça marche impec



Elle semble toujours en beta...

Chez moi, c'est assez étrange, je ne peux rien taper au clavier dans le champ ou on rentre la commande.

Pour écrire une commande, je dois l'écrire dans un document texte et en faire du copier coller, c'est vraiment étrange.


----------



## wath68 (12 Juillet 2009)

Merci Mad.

Bon, pour l'instant ça marche, pas de soucis avec la 2.1.2.

1er test :


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui je l'ai vu, mais j'ai trouvé ça un peu abusé.
> Ça me fait penser un peu au tuning, où il faut toujours plus.
> 
> Moi c'est plutôt ce style :
> ...




J'ai le logiciel, mais en fait, je n'y comprend rien 

J'arrive juste a afficher l'heure en tapant "uptime"...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'ai le logiciel, mais en fait, je n'y comprend rien
> 
> J'arrive juste a afficher l'heure en tapant "uptime"...



Je n'y comprends rien non plus, mais en cherchant un peu, tu pourras facilement afficher tous les renseignements que tu veux ( RSS, mails, date, etc..) C'est un peu le but de ce fil, car j'ai l'impression que nous le découvrons tous!


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

@ DarkPedro.

Le script pour iTunes (entre autres), je l'ai trouvé ici :
http://www.keynote2keynote.com/2007/04/10/ultimate-geektool-setup-pimp-your-desktop-part-2/

Good luck, car c'est assez galère et pas très clair sur le site ci-dessus.

Vive Bowtie


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> @ DarkPedro.
> 
> Le script pour iTunes (entre autres), je l'ai trouvé ici :
> http://www.keynote2keynote.com/2007/04/10/ultimate-geektool-setup-pimp-your-desktop-part-2/
> ...



Buh.. J'y suis pas arrivé  

Quand je met le script, au final ça m'affiche plein de lignes


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Dans le script, il faut remplacer tout les *&amp;*  par des *&* si je me souviens bien.


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Wath tu peux utiliser la dernière version (3) : *ici*.
> Je l'utilise depuis un moment et ça marche impec



il manque des options non ? moi j'ai pas trouvé "fill" pour les images


Sinon faites un tour ici pour l'inspiration

http://www.pcinpact.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=96398


----------



## Bazinga (31 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982, dans un de ces posts, a livré une capture d'écran qui m'a paru une belle source d'inspiration.

Sous Windows (j'en suis maintenant quasi sûr, un gars assez inspiré a réalisé un desk tres prometteur avec plein de bonnes idées)

Image ici:






Je pense qu'il existe plein de bonnes idées (RSS, calendrier, etc..)

Cette personne a réussi à allier un bureau sobre ( bon, on va oublier l'horloge et quelques détails) et plein d'informations qui sont affichées clairement, sont utiles, et me paraissent une bonne idée.

Si certains ont des idées, faites passer sSVP!

Je me lance dans des recherches, mais ca risque d'être long!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

Ça doit être Samurize ça, très difficile à manipuler sous Windows.
Je ne crois pas que tu puisses faire autant de choses avec GeekTool.


----------



## link.javaux (2 Août 2009)

pourquoi il a besoin de quatre horloges ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

C'est un desk de frime c'est tout .


----------



## Bazinga (2 Août 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> pourquoi il a besoin de quatre horloges ?



Ce ne sont pas les horloges qui m'attirent dans le desk! Evidemment qu'elles sont horribles :rateau:

Je voyais plutôt l'intérêt du RSS, du calendrier et de la liste des taches et RDV sur lesquels on a toujours un oeil. Si en plus, c'est noté d'une facon claire et sobre comme dans le lien de Phil, ce sera parfait!


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Août 2009)

post: 5170260 a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas les horloges qui m'attirent dans le desk! Evidemment qu'elles sont horribles :rateau:
> 
> Je voyais plutôt l'intérêt du RSS, du calendrier et de la liste des taches et RDV sur lesquels on a toujours un oeil. Si en plus, c'est noté d'une facon claire et sobre comme dans le lien de Phil, ce sera parfait!



Tiens, je tombe sur CA.. ca se rapproche vraiment d'Enigma (mon lien dont on est tous les deux accrocs ahah, meme si les horloges c'est debile ).. Il a de bons scripts, j'en essaie des maintenant !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2009)

Bon, alors je me remet à GeekTool: je souhaite pouvoir utiliser le Terminal sur le bureau, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de script, donc, si quelqu'un en a trouvé un, qu'il me fasse signe, merci =)


----------



## Kiyoshi (4 Août 2009)

Un petit client tweeter sur le wallpaper ça serait le pied


----------



## Bazinga (4 Août 2009)

Kiyoshi a dit:


> Un petit client tweeter sur le wallpaper ça serait le pied



Ca par contre je pense que c'est possible (j'en suis même certain) Si tu arrives à m'expliquer à quoi sert vraiment Twitter, je peux faire un effort et tenter de te retrouver l'article sur lequel j'étais passé qui montrait comment inclure twitter à geektools


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

À pas grand chose

Twitter.


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Août 2009)

Kiyoshi a dit:


> Un petit client tweeter sur le wallpaper ça serait le pied



Cliques sur mon lien et tu verras pour Twitter..


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bon, alors je me remet à GeekTool: je souhaite pouvoir utiliser le Terminal sur le bureau, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de script, donc, si quelqu'un en a trouvé un, qu'il me fasse signe, merci =)



Hmmm... non? Personne?


----------



## Bazinga (4 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Hmmm... non? Personne?



As tu essayé ces solutions:

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Dashboard-Widgets/Developer/WidgetTerm.shtml
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/18859

il parait que quicksilver le fait aussi ( je te laisse googeliser) mais comme je n'utilise jamais le terminal, je ne peux pas t'aider plus!


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Août 2009)

Un objet GeekTool interactif c'est possible ca ?


----------



## Bazinga (5 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Un objet GeekTool interactif c'est possible ca ?



Je ne pense pas, c'est pour cela que je lui ai donné d'autres software dans mes liens...

Ce serait une belle avancée qui laisserait la porte ouverte à énormément de possibilités ( mais bon, il est déjà assez compliqué ainsi.. lol)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

J'ai trouvé un truc pour la batterie, à tester :

#!/bin/bash

asbreg=`ioreg -rc "AppleSmartBattery"`

maxcap=`echo "${asbreg}" | awk '/MaxCapacity/{print $3}'`;
curcap=`echo "${asbreg}" | awk '/CurrentCapacity/{print $3}'`;

prcnt=`echo "scale=2; 100*$curcap/$maxcap" | bc`;

printf "%1.0f%%" ${prcnt};

#EOF

.


----------



## Céréal Killa (7 Août 2009)

Moi aussi geektool m'intéresse. Pour les flux RSS je les affiche via Yahoo!Widget pour l'instant.
Pour Geektool j'ai trouvé un tuto avec les commandes expliquées mais en anglais:
http://thememymac.com/2009/geektool/geektool-all-the-scripts-i-could-find-explained-for-beginners/.
Si ça peux aidé quelqu'un (y compris moi car après faudra m'expliquer)


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Août 2009)

Meme lien que moi 

Qu'est-ce que tu veux comprendre dans ce tuto ? Je te traduirai..

Par contre cliquez sur les liens en bas.. il en donne une dizaine, interessants parfois..


----------



## Céréal Killa (7 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Cool, je ne suis pas le seul intéressé.. lol
> 
> En voici un premier pour voir son nombre de mails recus, ce qui est utile quand, comme moi, on est allergique au dock:
> 
> ...


Applique ce script

echo 'tell application "Mail" to return unread count of inbox as string & " new messages"' | osascript | grep -v "0 new messages"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Applique ce script
> 
> echo 'tell application "Mail" to return unread count of inbox as string & " new messages"' | osascript | grep -v "0 new messages"



Heuuu, c'est exactement le script que j'ai mis dans mon message! lol

Le truc c'est qu'à la place de mettre "0 new messages", j'aimerais qu'il n'affiche: rien, nada que dalle,...

Que ce soit vide quoi..


----------



## Céréal Killa (7 Août 2009)

et bien il affiche rien! Testé chez moi aujourd'hui même avec geektool 2.1.2.
Et j'ai même remplacer "new messages" par Mail.
Donc je récapitule pas d'affichage si pas d'email.Voici mon script:
echo 'tell application "Mail" to return unread count of inbox as string & " Mail"' | osascript | grep -v "0 Mail"

Au fait content de te revoir Mad.


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

@Mad: ton script n'est pas complet regarde le mien il y a une partie en plus.

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider pour itunes via geektool? Pour faire comme Wath!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

J'ai pensé à vous avec ce screen .


----------



## link.javaux (8 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> @Mad: ton script n'est pas complet regarde le mien il y a une partie en plus.
> 
> Quelqu'un peut il m'aider pour itunes via geektool? Pour faire comme Wath!



pour itunes moi j'utilise le truc suivant; 



> #! /bin/bash
> osascript -e 'tell application "System Events" to if ((name of processes) contains "iTunes") then do shell script ("osascript -e " & quoted form of ("tell application \"iTunes\" to if player state is playing then \"Now Playing: \" & name of current track & \" by \" & artist of current track" & ""))'


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

Ca marche nickel mais la présentation sur celle de wath était plus sympa. Merci quand même Link .


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2009)

Tu peux essayer cette méthode.

Attention de bien remplacer les *&amp;* par des *&* dans le script !!
Il y en a 6 à remplacer.


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Ca marche nickel mais la présentation sur celle de wath était plus sympa. Merci quand même Link .



Cereal Killa : est-ce que tu peux me donner ABSOLUMENT TOUT  par rapport a ton shot..

Suis amoureux de ta config :rose:

Càd la police du Dock et pour GeekTools, ainsi que ton script pour la date, surtout (merci pour mail ca marche nikel).. Et voila 

Et aussi ton fond d'ecran please


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer cette méthode.
> 
> Attention de bien remplacer les *&amp;* par des *&* dans le script !!
> Il y en a 6 à remplacer.



Justement Wath le problème avec ce script c'est que je comprends pas trop la marche à suivre
Aurais tu la gentillesse de me l'expliquer?

@Phil: Alors le dock est de moi( La police c'est Charlemagne) et comme je suis un gars gentil je vais te filer le zip ça ira plus vite en plus Adium sera avec ( Il change suivant l'usage).
Le fond d'écran vient de DA je vais voir pour le lien pour le trouver.
La police pour GeekTool c'est Plantagenet et pour les scripts ça arrive dans quelques instants.

wallpaper:http://mordachai71.deviantart.com/art/zen-wallpaper-123691137


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2009)

Merci 

Et moi aussi je suis un gars gentil, voila pour iTunes -> la commande shell de ton geektools : osascript /Users/TOI/LEDOSSIEROUTUMETSLESCRIPT/iTunesInfo.scpt

Et en piece jointe, le script


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2009)

Bon, alors, je vais essayer de me souvenir :

Ouvrir l'éditeur de script qui se trouve dans /Applications/AppleScript/Script Editor.app

Copier-coller le code suivant :


```
tell application "System Events"
	set powerCheck to ((application processes whose (name is equal to "iTunes")) count)
	if powerCheck = 0 then
		return ""
	end if
end tell
tell application "iTunes"
	try
		set playerstate to (get player state)
	end try
	if playerstate = paused then
		set trackPaused to " (paused)"
	else
		set trackPaused to ""
	end if
	if playerstate = stopped then
		return "Stopped"
	end if
	set trackID to the current track
	set trackName to the name of trackID
	set artistName to the artist of trackID
	set albumName to the album of trackID
	set totalData to "Track  : " & trackName & trackPaused & "
Artist : " & artistName & "
Album  : " & albumName
	return totalData
end tell
```

Enregistrer sous iTunesInfo.scpt quelque-part sur ton DD (par exemple créer un dossier Codes dans Documents, et y placer tout tes scripts)

Dans GeekTool, créer une nouvelle entrée Shell, et taper :
osascript /Users/_TonNom_/Documents/Codes/iTunesInfo.scpt (dans le cas où tu as mis le code dans Documents/Codes, sinon indiquer le chemin exact)

Voilà, j'espère que je ne me suis pas trompé quelque part en essayant de traduire


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

J'ai un problème mon zip pour les icônes est trop gros J'arrive pas a vous le passer via le forum. Une idée?
Pour le flux Rss en haut c'est Yahoo!Widget+Rss Ticker Tape

*Voici tous les scripts que j'utilise:*


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2009)

Pour moi c'est bon pour les icones c'est fait.. Ca ne t'empeche pas de les poster pour les autres


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tu peux peut etre juste donner un seul fichier psd ?
> 
> Et ton fond d'ecran en zip c'est ok ?



Le fond d'écran je t'ai mis le lien à 15h41 j'ai édité mon message.
Voici le psd en zip! Relis mes messages je les ai édité par contre ça m'ennuie que tu es pas adium
*Pour toi Phil.........*http://www.toofiles.com/fr/oip/documents/zip/hack2adiumicon-bis-copieadiumicon.htmlTu n'as plus qu'à le dézipper puis afficher le contenu du paquet dézipper tout ce qui est à l'intérieur et jeter tous les zip...


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

Vu que je vous ai fait ça à l'arrache tout à l'heure vous trouverez un lien tout propre pour faire comme moi
Avec toutes mes excuses
Et aussi merci Link, Wath et Phil pour Itunes
http://www.toofiles.com/fr/oip/documents/zip/packzen.html


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup 

Je continue par message privé sinon on va se faire virer du sujet.. sur Geektools a la base 

A tout de suite


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2009)

J'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de main, please :

J'ai actuellement, sur mon desk', l'affichage d'une citation du jour (voir mon desk' dans ma signature), malheureusement elle est en anglais.

Le script actuel :

```
curl http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/feeds/rssfeed.aspx?type=quote | grep description | sed -e 's/\(.*<description>\)//' -e 's/<\/description>.*//'
```

Ce que j'aimerais, c'est le remplacer par la citation du jour du site Evene.fr,
dont voici l'adresse du flux rss :
http://www.evene.fr/rss/citation_jour.xml

J'ai bien essayé de remplacer l'adresse encarta.msn.com/... dans le script par celle d'Evene mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai du rater un truc en passant.

Merci.


----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Août 2009)

Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil Wath et voir si je trouve un truc!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------

J'ai déjà une piste. Sauf que j'obtiens plusieurs citations mais peut être que ça t'aiguilleras.
Le Script:
curl http://www.evene.fr/rss/citation_jour.xml?type=quote | grep description | sed -e 's/\(.*<description>\)//' -e 's/<\/description>.*//'

En espérant que ça t'avance.


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2009)

Marche pas chez moi 

Je crois avoir essayé toutes les combinaisons possibles, mais impossible d'avoir quelque chose de censé.
Je soupçonne la fin du code de foutre le boxon.

Merci quand même.


----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Août 2009)

Bizarre moi j'obtiens les 10 dernières ?!


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2009)

J'ai collé le code que tu as donné, mais rien ne s'affiche


----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Août 2009)

et avec la PJ ci dessous?


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2009)

Non, ça ne marche pas.
C'est le même code que tu as donné au-dessus.

Pas grave, je laisse tomber, merci quand même pour le coup d'main


----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Août 2009)

C'est vraiment très bizarre. Je vais faire un ou deux essais et je te tiens au courant. Ne t'inquiète pas si la réponse n'arrive que demain matin
Après vérification tu as raison mon script fonctionne uniquement avec GeekTool 2.1.2(


----------



## Céréal Killa (10 Août 2009)

Recoucou les gars ! Alors après une nuit complète je vous livre les premiers résultats de mes travaux.
Tout d'abord avec geektool les notifications pour les mails sont mieux que sur Mac mais vous verrez ça vous même. 
Bowtie n'est plus obligatoire( voir la ligne rouge en bas à gauche).
Mais car il y a un mais, soulevé par Wath, Les flux rss sont un vrai casse-tête j'ai abandonné vers 4h ce matin et je dois encore me servir de Y!W.Désolé Wath...
En conclusion quand nous aurons mis la main sur un script RSS aisément customisable je me serai débarrasser de 5 logiciels.
Un Shot vous aideras à comprendre.


----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2009)

Pas grave, merci quand même.


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Août 2009)

Ouai moi aussi j'avais abandonné les flus rss :hein: prise de tete..

Super ton bureau, par contre pour lire tes mails tu ouvres Mail a chaque fois ? Ou dans Safari.. (tu dis je me suis débarassé de 5 logiciels.. cites-les please)

Et iTunes en bas.. c'est lequel le script iTunes que t'utilises ? (la barre rouge vient du fond d'ecran ?)


----------



## Céréal Killa (11 Août 2009)

Alors je lis mes messages via mail et le script tourne lui aussi avec Mail, l'enveloppe apparait avec le nombre de message. J'ai détourné une fonction de Geektool pour obtenir ce résultat.  La barre rouge est la barre de défilement de la musique dans itunes et c'est aussi un script. 
Alors pour l'instant j'ai retiré Bowtie , SlimBattery Monitor,et Istat menu pro Je virerai Y!W et WeatherDock dés que je maitriserai les sripts RSS.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Vous avez essayé cette méthode ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous avez essayé cette méthode ?



Excellent.

J'avais déjà suivi cette méthode, mais elle ne fonctionnait pas,
et là je viens de trouver pourquoi :

le script donné sur la page est faux, il faut juste enlever le "1" de news1.sh

Reste juste à trouver un bon lien rss qui fonctionne.
Pour l'instant j'utilise celui-là : http://p.yimg.com/dj/rss/fc/ephemeride.xml (voir ma signature)


----------



## Céréal Killa (11 Août 2009)

@Wath: Peut tu s'il te plait m'indiquer la marche à suivre ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2009)

euuhhh j'aurais bien aimé, mais j'ai tout viré parce-que ça commençait à me prendre la tête grave cette histoire de RSS.
Désolé.


----------



## Céréal Killa (11 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> euuhhh j'aurais bien aimé, mais j'ai tout viré parce-que ça commençait à me prendre la tête grave cette histoire de RSS.
> Désolé.



Nous sommes donc 3 avec Phil... Pas grave Y!W fonctionne lui très bien et Weather Dock Aussi! Merci quand même .


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2009)

Et oui, je ne lâche pas l'affaire avec cette histoire de flux RSS,
et j'appelle à l'aide tous les adeptes de scripts et autres formules ésotériques (pour moi).

Alors voilà, j'ai un script qui affiche une phrase du jour avec GeekTool de façon aléatoire et qui change toutes les heures.

Ça marche impeccable, mais, car il y a un mais, il m'affiche des caractères indésirables,
à savoir *"&quot;"*.

Capture du détail qui tue :






Après recherche, il en ressort que c'est une histoire de codage html,
et que ces fameux caractères sont censés représenter des *"* (guillemets).

Donc ma question : quelle est l'astuce qui permet de remplacer ces *&quot;* par des *"* ?

```
#!/bin/sh

URL="http://thinkexist.com/rss.asp?special=random"

if [ $# -eq 1 ] ; then
  headarg=$(( $1 * 2 ))
else
  headarg="-8"
fi

curl --silent "$URL" | grep -E '(title>|description>)' | \
  sed -n '4,$p' | \
  sed -e 's/<title>//' -e 's/<\/title>//' -e 's/<description>/   /' \
      -e 's/<\/description>//' | \
  sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |            
  sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |         
  sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |      
  head $headarg | sed G | fmt
```

Avant que je m'arrache les cheveux, merci ...


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Août 2009)

Désolé Wath j'ai regardé si j'avais une idée de génie. Et ben, Non!!! Suis désolé :rose:


----------



## Damze (21 Août 2009)

Salut à tous, 

Je m'inscrute un peu dans le topic pour vous demander comment fait-on pour avoir la même chose que sur l'image ci-dessous (au niveau de l'espace restant des disques dur) je sais comment avoir l'espace restant mais il n'y a pas possibilité d'avoir l'icone à coté :s


----------



## link.javaux (21 Août 2009)

...? 

1;  "pommme+virgule"
2;  "pomme+j"


----------



## Damze (21 Août 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> ...?
> 
> 1;  "pommme+virgule"
> 2;  "pomme+j"



Je me disait bien que c'était pas une fontion de Geektool ^^ (désolé, je débute sous Mac OS)

Merci


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Août 2009)

A Damze 

Cool l'image que t'as postée.. elle vient d'ou ? si elle vient pas du topic "nos desktop sous OS X" je la poste


----------



## Damze (25 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> A Damze http://www.josefrichter.com/blog/one-more-wallpaper-with-the-hit-list-to-dos/
> 
> Cool l'image que t'as postée.. elle vient d'ou ? si elle vient pas du topic "nos desktop sous OS X" je la poste



Je l'ai trouvé sur un blog perso américain, voila l'adresse si tu veux 
http://www.josefrichter.com/blog/one-more-wallpaper-with-the-hit-list-to-dos/


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Août 2009)

Merci.. et du coup je le poste LA

Merci


----------



## this (3 Septembre 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Recoucou les gars ! Alors après une nuit complète je vous livre les premiers résultats de mes travaux.
> Tout d'abord avec geektool les notifications pour les mails sont mieux que sur Mac mais vous verrez ça vous même.
> Bowtie n'est plus obligatoire( voir la ligne rouge en bas à gauche).
> Mais car il y a un mais, soulevé par Wath, Les flux rss sont un vrai casse-tête j'ai abandonné vers 4h ce matin et je dois encore me servir de Y!W.Désolé Wath...
> ...



Une enveloppe apparaît lorsque tu as des mail non lu?

Comment fais tu?


----------



## Céréal Killa (3 Septembre 2009)

Lors de la personnalisation de ton script ( dans la fenêtre ou tu choisis les polices etc ...) tu trouveras les icônes de status ( rond rouge ou vert ). Tu peux changer ces icônes: pour la verte j'ai mis une icône Mail et pour la rouge une icône transparente. En effet si tu ne remplaces pas l'icône rouge elle restera affichée jusqu'à l'arrivée d'un mail.


----------



## keyro86 (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai découvert aujourd'hui GeekTool et les scripts. Je me suis débrouillé pour en placer quelques uns mais pour j'ai du mal pour afficher la météo. J'aimerais un script tout simple genre la température (en degrés) et le temps. Quelqu'un pourrait m'en conseiller un?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Septembre 2009)

Par ici, bonne lecture  :

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=628023&page=1

(certains scripts nécessitent l'installation de Lynx, d'autres ne sont valables que sous Leopard et non Snow Leopard )


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Septembre 2009)

Astuce pour tous ceux qui comme moi ont des problemes pour fermer itunes ou Mail depuis que vous utililsez Geektool.. ne mettez pas un rafraichissement du "shell" a 1s (comme moi).. mettez 3s minimum..


----------



## Psycho_fls (8 Octobre 2009)

Salut tout le monde.

Je vois que je suis pas le seul à patauger dans la notification de nouveaux mails...

J'ai trouvé ce script sur le net (les seules modifs que j'ai faites sont la traduction du texte affiché en français) :

_________________________________________________________________________tell application "System Events"
	if exists process "Mail" then
		try
			tell application "Mail"
				set unreadCount to unread count of inbox
				if (unreadCount is equal to 1) then
					set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string
					set name_senders to extract name from the_sender
					return "Tu as un nouveau mail de " & name_senders

				else

					if (unreadCount is greater than 1) then
						set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string
						set name_senders to extract name from the_sender
						return "Tu as " & (unreadCount as string) & " nouveaux mails"
					end if
				end if
			end tell
		end try
	end if
end tell
_______________________________________________________________________

Eh bah je vous le donne en mille : ça marche pô...  Pas de notification de mes nouveaux mails, et quand je fais afficher le statut de la tâche (savez, cette petite diode qu'on allumer ou éteindre à côté des trucs...), et ben la diode est rouge (j'en conclue que ça marche vraiment pas...).

Alors comment faire ? 

Please, Help !


----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Octobre 2009)

Salut as tu lancé Mail ?


----------



## Psycho_fls (9 Octobre 2009)

Question beaucoup moins idiote qu'elle peut en avoir l'air. Elle aurait pu résoudre le problème.

Mais non.

Mail est bien ouvert, et j'ai le petit truc rouge qui me notifie le mail arrivé (pourquoi vouloir un script qui fait exactement la même chose alors ? Et pourquoi vous aimez votre couleur préférée, hein, d'abord ! bref).

Donc merci pour l'astuce, mais ça vient pas de là...


----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Octobre 2009)

essaye CA alors .
Attention c'est un fichier geektool juste un double clic et OK


----------



## Psycho_fls (10 Octobre 2009)

Merci 

J'essaie ça demain ou dimanche selon l'emploi du temps...
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Sylow (11 Octobre 2009)

Ze_misanthrope a dit:


> Phil1982, dans un de ces posts, a livré une capture d'écran qui m'a paru une belle source d'inspiration.
> 
> Sous Windows (j'en suis maintenant quasi sûr, un gars assez inspiré a réalisé un desk tres prometteur avec plein de bonnes idées)
> 
> ...




Quelqu'un aurai se wall a faire partager ? ca fait 2 jours que je cherche...et vue que je suis en plein investissement dans geektool...je suis presque a avoir a peu pres la meme chose  mais en plsu perso  !

merci


----------



## Fìx (12 Octobre 2009)

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, débutent.... voici un petit tutoriel vidéo en français... 

M'en vais maintenant poursuivre ma ptite custo!^^


----------



## Sylow (12 Octobre 2009)

Merci c'est cool, je suis moi meme en plein investissement dans geektool ! va voir mes début dans le topic deskopt, je me repproche de ce que j'ai posé juste au dessus, et j'ai reussi avec photoshop d'avoir le wallpaper ! 1h de temps...

Sinon je sais pas si j'ai geektool 3 ou 2...dans les préférences j'ai geektool et a coté geektool 3..et je  vias dans geektool alors je sais pas si c'est lié ou si j'ai 2 versions différentes ! 



Sinon quand j'essais d'afficher un calendrier ou  l'affichage d'activité des programmes aucunes colonnes est respectées..ca part en live total.. si quelqu'un a la solution pour ca je suis preneur


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Octobre 2009)

Pour les (10) plus gourmands processus en cours essaye ça  cela t'affichera le CPU et la RAM en %, tout aligné, tout beau tout propre :

ps -arcx -o "%cpu" -o "%mem" -o "command" | awk '{ if (FNR <= 14) {printf("%c%c%3.1f %% ", ($1 < 100 ? " " : ""), ($1 < 10 ? "0" : ""), $1); printf("%c%c%3.1f %%   ", ($2 < 100 ? " " : ""), ($2 < 10 ? "0" : ""), $2); for (i = 3; i <= NF; i++)  {printf("%s ", $i); } printf("\n"); } }' | tail -13


----------



## Sylow (13 Octobre 2009)

merci ca marche impec , si vous avez un calendrier digne de ce nom ca serait parfait


----------



## Sylow (18 Octobre 2009)

Quelqu'un aurait les commande pour geektool 3 compatible Snow leopard ? 

Merci !


----------



## link.javaux (18 Octobre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait les commande pour geektool 3 compatible Snow leopard ?
> 
> Merci !



les commandes ne sont pas incompatibles avec snow leopard, c'est geektool 3 qui est incompatible avec snowleopard


----------



## Sylow (18 Octobre 2009)

Bah pourquoi j'arrive a avoir le calendrier avec geektool 3 ? la date et l'heure etc je n'arrive pas a l'avoir avec geektool 3 alors qu'avec geektool 2 si


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

Tu utilises quoi pour le calendrier , si c'est la commende cal formatée normalement ya pas de problème vu que c'est de l'unix de base.


----------



## Sylow (18 Octobre 2009)

j'utilise le code de HAL9000 posté 4 post au dessus.

Bon manque plus de retourné sous geektool 2, domamge le 3 a l'air bien plus intuitif et facil a utiliser


EDIT: je crois que c'est geektool tout court qui est incompatible SL..je n'arrive pas à afficher la date etc commme ici

Day: date +%A

Date: date +%d

Month: date +%B

Time: date +&#8221;%I:%M&#8221;

Seconds: date +%S

AM/PM: date +&#8221;%p&#8221;

 rien ne fonctionne


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Novembre 2009)

Wow, quand meme, pas mal le resultat !
Re-wow..
Dites, vous trouvez pas que les 250Mo de ram demandés par geektool sont un peu lourds ?.. ou c'est dans ma tete ? Ai-je bien compris le moniteur d'activité ?


----------



## Exit209 (16 Novembre 2009)

Je suis en train de découvrir Geektool, je galère un peu...

Quelqu'un sait comment mettre l'heure en mode 24H? parce qu'avec "date +%I:%M", j'ai bien l'heure mais en AM/PM...
c'est surement facile mais je trouve nul part


----------



## Fìx (17 Novembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> Je suis en train de découvrir Geektool, je galère un peu...
> 
> Quelqu'un sait comment mettre l'heure en mode 24H? parce qu'avec "date +%I:%M", j'ai bien l'heure mais en AM/PM...
> c'est surement facile mais je trouve nul part



Oui :


```
date +%R
```

Mais tu l'aurai sû en regardant la vidéo que j'ai postée plus haut...


----------



## Exit209 (17 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Mais tu l'aurai sû en regardant la vidéo que j'ai postée plus haut...



... Je sais vraiment pas comment j'ai fait pour rater cette video...Merci


----------



## lepou (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous(tes)
Hier soir, j'ai découvert GeekTool et suis donc "débutant" quand à son utilisation. J'ai quand-même réussi à créer l'affichage de la date et de l'heure complètes. Problème: l'heure (les secondes) restent figées et donc je suppose le reste des informations aussi ! Comment rendre ces affichages "actifs" J'espère être assez clair dans ma demande... Aussi, à quoi servent les scripts ? J'ai parcouru le fil et les possibilités sont impressionnantes mais le côté "prise de tête" de ces scripts me fait un peu reculer :affraid: !!        Merci de vos conseils     A+


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Décembre 2009)

lepou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous(tes)
> Hier soir, j'ai découvert GeekTool et suis donc "débutant" quand à son utilisation. J'ai quand-même réussi à créer l'affichage de la date et de l'heure complètes. Problème: l'heure (les secondes) restent figées et donc je suppose le reste des informations aussi ! Comment rendre ces affichages "actifs" J'espère être assez clair dans ma demande... Aussi, à quoi servent les scripts ? J'ai parcouru le fil et les possibilités sont impressionnantes mais le côté "prise de tête" de ces scripts me fait un peu reculer :affraid: !!        Merci de vos conseils     A+



Penser à rafraichir ton script toutes les secondes...


----------



## lepou (31 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Penser à rafraichir ton script toutes les secondes...


Bonjour à tous(tes),
Désolé HAL mais ça ne marche pas !   J'ai revu pour la énième fois le tuto conseillé par FIX78 mais rien n'est dit quand à l'activation de l'heure. Je précise que je n'ai pas mis l'affichage des secondes et que j'ai donc "rafraîchi" l'heure toutes les 60s mais rien ne bouge ! Ce ne serait pas une question de scripts ? Comme je n'y connais rien, il y peut-être des évidences qui ne sont pas décrites dans le tuto et que je ne soupçonne pas !?  Merci pour votre aide  

Bon réveillon à tous(tes) et  bonne année 2010 !


----------



## Fìx (31 Décembre 2009)

Pour tout ce qui est date, tu peux mettre des rafraichissements assez espacés puisque le seul moment où ça peut être un peu à la bourre, c'est à minuit. (avoue que c'est pas bien grave si ça met quelques minutes à changer la date à c'moment précis de la journée... :rateau:

Perso, j'ai laissé par défaut, c'est à dire : 600 sec... (mais tu peux mettre beaucoup moins! Genre 60 sec. Je pense que c'est pas mal de laisser assez pour GeekTool ne soit pas sans arrêt en train de tirer inutilement les ressources de ton ordinateur, aussi infimes soient elles)

Pour l'heure en revanche, il faut mettre une fréquence de rafraichissement assez faible afin qu'elle soit (plus ou moins) à jour.

J'avais lu un message de quelqu'un qui disait que ça pouvait poser problème de rafraichir toutes les secondes. La personne conseillait donc de le mettre à 2 sec, ce que j'ai fait, et ce qui ne m'a jamais posé de problème... (2 sec, c'est pas assez de temps pour comparer les horloges de la barre de menu et celle de Geektool )

Voici mes réglages :

*JOUR :






-----------------------------------------------------------------

DATE : 






-----------------------------------------------------------------

MOIS : 






-----------------------------------------------------------------
HEURE :



*


----------



## lepou (31 Décembre 2009)

Merci Fix78 pour ta réponse rapide...

Mais chez moi, pas de changement ! J'ai pourtant fait les mêmes réglages que toi et rien ne bouge  . Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai pu oublier de faire ...

Ma version de Geek Tool est la 3.0 RC5 et mon OS est Léo 10.5.8 . D'où vient le problème ?.

Je persiste à croire (têtu, hein ?) qu'il y a une (des) manip(s). que je ne fais pas par manque de connaissances (des scripts ?)

J'ai vu que dans la version précédente il y avait deux cases à cocher ("Activer GeekTool" et "Afficher le menu" je crois) que l'on ne retrouve pas dans la dernière version. N'y aurait-il pas quelque chose à faire pour "compenser" la disparition de ces commandes ?

Je patauge complètement !  Merci pour ta patiente aide         À+


----------



## Fìx (31 Décembre 2009)

Les scripts pour l'heure, il n'y a pas de problème possible puisque c'est un code intégré à GeekTool.... toutes les opérations se font donc dans les fenêtres dont j'ai posté les captures plus haut ; rien ailleurs.

Par contre, peut-être as-tu une différence dans la fenêtre principale de Geektool? 


Vérifies :







Peut-être n'as tu pas coché la case "Enable"? (activer)


----------



## lepou (31 Décembre 2009)

Ben oui, "Enable" est coché (d'ailleurs, si elle est décochée, les affichages disparaissent ! là, je m'en serais rendu compte !)... Et la case "Refresh All" à côté, c'est pour quoi faire ?

Peut-être devrais-je essayer la version précédente ?? Où bien désinstaller, re-télécharger et ré-installer ?? Réparer les autorisations avant de ré-installer, ou... je ne sais pas, autre chose ??............

Désolé d'insister, mais au vu des possibilités qui sont offertes, j'ai plein d'idées pour personnaliser mon Mac, mais si je n'arrive déjà pas à rendre actif l'affichage de l'heure, je n'irais pas bien loin !!   À+


----------



## Fìx (31 Décembre 2009)

Perso je sèche! Désolé! :rateau:


----------



## lepou (31 Décembre 2009)

Ben tant pis ! Merci quand même pour l'aide   Quelqu'un aura peut-être une idée qui me sortira de l'enlisement !..... Je vais quand-même essayer avec la version précédente, on verra bien !...      Bye          À+


----------



## lepou (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjours à tous(tes)
L'année commence pas trop mal, je suis arrivé à ce que je voulais: date complète et heure activées  (j'avais oublié de décocher, après avoir tapé le texte, la case "override text" dans la fenêtre des propriétés !!) J'ai cherché et trouvé des commandes pour un calendrier mais ceux-ci ne sont pas bons (les calendriers) Le 1er janvier est décalé de deux jours ! Qui pourrait me dire où trouver un cal. OK ?  J'aimarais aussi trouver comment afficher l'heure sous forme "analogique" (cadran) où trouver cela ? Merci pour votre aide précieuse qui m'a permis d'avancer dans ce que je veux faire.       Bonne Année à tous(tes)         À+


----------



## keyro86 (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bonne année!

Je cherche quelques petits shells du genre la température du processeur, les infos sur la batterie et les infos d'airport. J'ai testé différents shells de divers sites cités dans ce forum (genre celui de PC inpact) mais je n'arrive toujours pas à afficher la température ni à avoir les infos de la batterie et encore moi airport.

Quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'aider?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

Connection INTERNET :

_echo "Adresse IP :   $(if ifconfig en1 | grep netmask | awk '{print $2}' | grep "." ; then echo ""; else echo "Aucune"; fi)";
curl adresseip.sur-la-toile.com/ | grep "Votre adresse IP est" | awk -F[\ \<] '{print "Connection Airport         : " $6}'_


----------



## lepou (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous(tes),
J'ai laissé tomber l'affichage d'un calendrier...

Je cherche toujours comment afficher l'heure sous forme de cadran. Je voudrais créer moi-même ce cadran mais après, comment passer de l'image crée (avec Photoshop ou Illustrator) à qq chose d'utilisable par GeekTool  ??

Est-ce faisable par quelqu'un comme moi qui n'y connaît rien au langage Unix ??
Je cherche aussi un script pour afficher si il y a des mails non lus (pas les nouveaux mails !)

Merci pour votre aide   A +


----------



## youpla77 (5 Janvier 2010)

Après avoir posté dans la partie "nos desktops sous osX", voici mon bureau avec du geektool bien évidemment...





Pour la partie temps, les informations sont récupérées sur yahoo weather.
Tout est là...


----------



## lepou (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjours à tous(tes),
Personne n'a d'idée pour l'affichage de l'heure sous forme de cadran ?? et pour les mails non lus... non plus ?? Sinon, je joint un screenshot de mon bureau. Encore pas mal de boulot pour améliorer le graphisme, mais je ne suis pas trop mécontent du résultat (pour un "bleu" s'entend  !!)

Un petit soucis quand même: avec certaines polices, on ne peut pas centrer le texte dans la hauteur de la fenêtre ou pour certaines autres, le haut des lettres est rogné ou le début ou la fin pour certaines polices italiques  !! Peut-on palier ce "bug" ??
En tout cas merci à tous(tes) pour votre aide qui m'a permis d'arriver à peut près à ce que je voulais                À +


----------



## wath68 (10 Janvier 2010)

On peut donner son avis, sans déclencher une polémique (genre "ouaaiis mais t'as pas vu tes desks à toi, ils ne sont pas mieux") ?

Personnellement je n'aime pas du tout.

Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt :
- d'avoir deux fois l'heure,
- d'avoir la date en permanence sur le bureau (affichée deux fois aussi),
- de savoir combien de Ko il y a dans ma corbeille,
- d'afficher que c'est nuageux dehors alors qu'un coup d'oeil par la fenêtre me dit le contraire (affiché deux fois aussi),
- d'afficher la résolution de l'écran ou la version de Mac OS X (... comme si je ne les connaissais pas)
- sans compter les Go libres et la Ram utilisée.

Certaines couleurs me dérangent aussi, je trouve qu'elles ne vont pas du tout ensemble.

Je pense que ton bureau serait vraiment joli avec juste le fond, et, si tu y tiens vraiment, peut-être la date (mais en noir, avec le fond transparent).

Enfn bon, en même temps, je suis aussi un extrémiste du minimalisme donc c'est un peu normal que ton bureau me choque assez.


----------



## lepou (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour wath68,

Merci pour la franchise de tes commentaires !... Mais tout n'est-il pas qu'une question de goûts ? 

Si j'ai posté une capture de mon bureau c'est justement pour avoir des avis sur mon travail et pour être tout à fait franc, je n'était pas trop satisfait du côté graphique de la chose  (pour le côté technique, je pense m'en être pas trop mal sorti, compte tenu du fait que je ne connais rien aux codes (que j'ai "bibouillé au pif") et autres langages informatiques).

Je cherche tjrs des idées pour faire plus "soft", sans tomber dans le dépouillement extrême du genre de ton bureau (qui n'est pas très à mon goût, tu t'en doutes !) Ceci dit, j'aime beaucoup l'illustration genre BD qui agrémente ton fond d'écran . Ce que je cherche, finalement, est qq chose entre ton bureau et le mien !! Et dieu sait que la fourchette est large  !!

La météo dans la barre des menus, je l'ai virée et je n'avais pas vu que je l'avais capturé avec le reste ! Pour l'heure, je l'y laisse car quand je travaille, celle affichée par geektool est dessous les fenêtres de l'applic. utilisée et donc invisible ! Quant au infos sur la corbeille, le DD et autres, c'est en réalité du "remplissage", moi qui ne suis pas minimaliste dans l'âme  !!...

Voilà, je suis tjrs preneur d'avis (constructifs) et d'infos. sur l'affichage des *mails non lus*

Merci à tous(tes)      À+


----------



## wath68 (10 Janvier 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, c'est juste une question de gout.
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai prévenu en première ligne.

Je ne sais pas si tu as vu le lien en première page, avec pas mal d'exemple de custo GeekToolienne.
Tu pourras peut-être y trouver des infos et astuces en suivant les liens donnés.

Il y en a vraiment de splendides, surtout ceux où GeekTool est bien intégré au fond d'écran.

Exemple :






ou celui-ci, mon préféré, dont j'avais essayé de m'inspirer fut un temps, sans succès :


----------



## lepou (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai vu le lien, j'ai vu beaucoup de belle créations "GeekTooliennes" (costaud le néologisme  !!)
Les deux exemples que tu donnes sont biens et assez softs. Pas facile d'éviter l'écueil du "pompage" tout en s'inspirant des exemples donnés ! Par contre je n'ai pu trouver nulle part de script pour les mail *non lus* !.
À +


----------



## wath68 (10 Janvier 2010)

Regarde ici : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/visual-or-audio-unread-email-message/


```
tell application "System Events" 
if exists process "Mail" then 
try 
tell application "Mail" 
set unreadCount to unread count of inbox 
if (unreadCount is equal to 1) then 
set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string 
set name_senders to extract name from the_sender 
return "There is a new message from " & name_senders 

else 

if (unreadCount is greater than 1) then 
set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string 
set name_senders to extract name from the_sender 
return "There is " & (unreadCount as string) & " new messages" 
end if 
end if 
end tell 
end try 
end if 
end tell
```


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

Le miens, fut un temps....







Sinon ici quelques scripts sous SL : scripts GeekTool


----------



## lepou (11 Janvier 2010)

Merci wath68 pour ta réponse, mais pour moi, "c'est du chinois" :affraid:.

Mes affichages, je les ai eu en faisant des copier/coller des *scripts* qui m'intéressaient, trouvés sur les forums,  dans la fenêtre des propriétés de GeekTool !! 

J'en ai corrigés certains "au pif", en regardant ce que cela donnait à l'affichage, mais c'est tout !!

Donc, le code donné dans ta réponse, je ne sais pas comment m'en servir 

Si ce n'est pas trop demander, peux-tu rendre tout cela explicite pour un ignorant comme moi !

Sinon tant pis, je peux me passer de cela...

À + et merci encore


----------



## wath68 (11 Janvier 2010)

Bon, alors, je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible.

- Ouvrir Éditeur AppleScript.app, qui se trouve dans le dossier Utilitaires (dans Applications).

- Coller ce script dans la fenêtre de l'éditeur, puis l'enregistrer.

```
tell application "System Events" 
if exists process "Mail" then 
try 
tell application "Mail" 
set unreadCount to unread count of inbox 
if (unreadCount is equal to 1) then 
set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string 
set name_senders to extract name from the_sender 
return "There is a new message from " & name_senders 

else 

if (unreadCount is greater than 1) then 
set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string 
set name_senders to extract name from the_sender 
return "There is " & (unreadCount as string) & " new messages" 
end if 
end if 
end tell 
end try 
end if 
end tell
```
Choisir un nom facile à retenir (moi j'ai mis "Mail"), ainsi que l'emplacement (le plus simple; enregistrer dans Documents)

- Dans GeekTool, créer un nouveau Shell (en glissant l'icône sur le bureau), et dans la fenêtre, à coté de Command, taper :
osascript /Users/TonNom/Documents/Mail.scpt





Ne pas oublier, Mail doit être ouvert.
Voilà, normalement ça devrait marcher.


----------



## lepou (11 Janvier 2010)

Wath, j'ai tout fait comme tu as dit, jusqu'au bout, mais cela ne marche pas  !

Le code c'est bien mis dans la fenêtre mais il est écrit en trois couleurs ! (bleu, noir et vert !) Normal ça  ?

En plus je ne peux plus fermer AppleScript, j'ai un message d'erreur me disant : "impossible de fermer le document tant que le script est en cours d'enregistrement."

Cela fait plusieurs minutes qu'il est "en cours d'enregistrement" !! Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bord..? Qu'est-ce que je peux faire maintenant ?...


----------



## wath68 (11 Janvier 2010)

Vraiment bizarre tout ça.
Pourtant ça marche parfaitement chez moi.

Je pense que tu as cliqué sur le bouton "Enregistrer". Dans ce cas, clique sur "Arreter"
et fais menu Fichier, enregistrer sous... ?

Pour les couleurs, c'est normal. C'est pareil pour moi





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

Tu peux aussi modifier le texte dans le script, et le mettre en français, en remplaçant les mots anglais.

Comme ça :


----------



## lepou (11 Janvier 2010)

Wath,  ça ne marche tjrs pas ! J'ai tout vérifié pourtant ! :hein:

Quand tu mets:
- Dans GeekTool, créer un nouveau Shell (en glissant l'icône sur le bureau), et dans la fenêtre, à coté de Command, taper :
osascript /Users/TonNom/Documents/Mail.scpt "*TonNom*" je suppose que c'est le nom donné au script lors de l'enregistrement ? Je l'ai nommé "Mail" aussi...

Je joint deux captures. Une de la fenêtre d'enregistrement (est-ce que j'ai bien fait de cocher l'option "Exécutable uniquement"? Lors de mon premier essai (raté), je ne l'avais pas cochée ! et une autre du code après enregistrement. Les changements de langue sont-ils OK ? Si tu vois qq chose de louche, dis-le moi !

Merci pour ta patience  !         À+


----------



## wath68 (11 Janvier 2010)

Ben non, ton nom à toi. Celui de ta petite maison en fait.

Chez moi c'est décoché, exécutable uniquement.

Et voici le script modifié


> tell application "System Events"
> if exists process "Mail" then
> try
> tell application "Mail"
> ...



Et le chemin exact :
osascript /Users/_Nom de ta petite maison_/Documents/Mail.scpt


----------



## lepou (11 Janvier 2010)

Wath,  ça ne marche tjrs pas ! J'ai tout vérifié pourtant ! :hein:

Dans le script à mettre: osascript /Users/TonNom/Documents/Mail.scpt   je suppose que "TonNom" est le nom d'administrateur que l'on trouve dans la rubrique "compte" des Préférences Système ?
Je joint deux captures. Une de la fenêtre d'enregistrement (est-ce que j'ai bien fait de cocher l'option "Exécutable uniquement"? Lors de mon premier essai (raté), je ne l'avais pas cochée ! et une autre du code après enregistrement. Les changements de langue sont-ils OK ? Si tu vois qq chose de louche, dis-le moi !

Merci pour ta patience  !         À+


----------



## wath68 (11 Janvier 2010)

Le nom de ta petite maison !!!!
Et attention au majuscule/minuscule du nom.





Donc chez moi ça donne : osascript /Users/thierry/Documents/Mail.scpt


----------



## lepou (11 Janvier 2010)

Wath, ça ne marche tjrs pas !  J'ai pourtant tout vérifié !

Dans le script à entrer ds la ligne de commande de GeekTool: osascript /Users/TonNom/Documents/Mail.scpt    je suppose que "TonNom" est le nom d'administrateur que l'on trouve dans la rubrique "Comptes" des Préf. Syst. ?

Je joint deux captures:

Une de la fenêtre d'enregistrement de l'éditeur de scripts. J'ai coché la case "Exécutable uniquement" C'est OK ? Dans mon premier essai (raté), je ne l'avais pas cochée...

La deuxième du code après enregistrement. Les changements de langue sont-ils faits aux bons endroits ? Si tu vois qq chose de louche dis-le moi !!

Merci de ta patience        À +


----------



## lepou (11 Janvier 2010)

Mille merci Wath pour tes réponses ! 

Excuse les doublons de messages, je commence à fatiguer et à force de corriger mon message pour ne rien oublier, je ne sais plus trop où j'en suis !! :sleep:

Je verrais la suite demain après le boulot, un nuit de sommeil et ça ira mieux  !!

Bonne nuit !!  Merci


----------



## Skillz (11 Janvier 2010)

Yop yop,



J'aimerais savoir si qu'elle qu'un savais faire un bureau dans se style la 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesar_santos/3412410937/in/pool-mds



Je suis en amour total devant


----------



## lepou (12 Janvier 2010)

Salut Wath,
Re-essais ce soir en suivant tes explications à la lettre: tjrs rien !!

Pour info: ma "petite maison" s'appelle "Dossier Départ" ! Y' aurait pas un truc bizarre par là ?  Je patauge grave :hein: !   Merci pour l'aide   À+


----------



## wath68 (12 Janvier 2010)

lepou a dit:


> Salut Wath,
> Re-essais ce soir en suivant tes explications à la lettre: tjrs rien !!
> 
> Pour info: ma "petite maison" s'appelle "Dossier Départ" ! Y' aurait pas un truc bizarre par là ?  Je patauge grave :hein: !   Merci pour l'aide   À+



Même en tapant : osascript /Users/Dossier Départ/Documents/Mail.scpt
ça ne marche pas ?

Essaye ça : clic droit sur le fichier Mail.scpt, puis "lire les informations".
Sous "Général" copie le chemin exact à coté de "Où", et colle le dans la fenêtre GeekTool,
en n'oubliant pas de rajouter /Mail.scpt à la fin.






Si là ça ne marche pas, je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire.


----------



## lepou (12 Janvier 2010)

J'essaye ça dès demain  Merci  Bonne soirée


----------



## lepou (12 Janvier 2010)

Bingo ! J'ai essayé ça (je n'ai pas pu attendre demain !!) et c'est OK !

Seulement, dans le script, "TonNom", c'était pas le nom de ma "petite maison" mais bien celui de l'administrateur, dans la rubrique "compte" des Préf. Syst.

Alors, c'est kiki k'avait raison ?:rateau::rateau::rateau: (la chance des débutants, sans aucun doute ou c'est mon Mac qui est aussi tordu que moi !  )

En tout cas, c'est juste ce que je voulais: pas d'affichage si pas de nouveau mail 

Merci encore, bonne fin de soirée        À+


----------



## wilda (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut tout le monde,

Bon j'aimerai bien me lancer dans GeekTool mais avant j'aurai une question un peu spéciale (qui a dit tordue  ?) : j'ai un mbp et j'aimerai n'avoir geektool d'activé que lorsque je suis branché à mon écran externe afin de ne pas surcharger mon bureau lorsque j'affiche via l'écran 15" du mbp (alors qu'avec mon écran je suis en 1920x1200 sur un 26" :rateau.

Donc est-ce que l'on peu conditionner les scripts en testant la résolution ? (1440x900 pour le mode "portable" et 1920x1200 pour le mode écran) ?

Merci de vos réponses.

Stef


----------



## lepou (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut wilda,

Désolé, mais rien que l'énoncé de la question me dépasse :afraid: !
Parmi toutes les bonnes âmes de macgénération, tu devrais bien trouver quelqu'un qui t'aideras !

Sinon tjrs personne pour une idée me permettant d'afficher l'heure sous forme de cadran ?
Bonne AM à tous(tes)            À+


----------



## lepou (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjours à tous(tes),

Pour avoir l'affichage de la réception de nouveaux mails par GeekTool, j'ai mis Mail en ouverture automatique de session, jusque là tout est OK (merci wath68 !) 

Le problème, c'est qu'à l'ouverture de la-dite session, la fenêtre de Mail s'ouvre (normal !...) J'aimerais avoir l'indication de nouveaux mails sans que la fénêtre de Mail s'ouvre sur le bureau ! Est-ce possible ? Si oui, comment faire ?

Merci pour vos réponses      À+


----------



## wath68 (16 Janvier 2010)

Préférences Système / Comptes / Ouverture / cocher "Masquer"


----------



## lepou (16 Janvier 2010)

Merci wath, devant cette évidence :rose:, je m'aperçois que j'avais mal interprété la colonne "masquer". Je pensais que si les cases étaient décochées, l'applic. ne s'ouvrirait pas ! ( Ah, le boulet !  ) Merci de ta réponse    Bon Week.           À+


----------



## lepou (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous(tes)

Désolé wath, mais malgré la case cochée, la fenêtre de Mail continue d'apparaître à l'ouverture des sessions  ! Après plusieurs redémarrages, décochages et recochages de la-dite case, tjrs pareil !

Je ne sais pas quoi faire  . Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour venir à bout de ce problème ?

Merci d'avance            À+


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

Voici un script que j'utilise avec GeekTool pour afficher les titre, l'album et l'interprète de ce que j'écoute avec iTunes :

tell application "System Events"
	set powerCheck to ((application processes whose (name is equal to "iTunes")) count)
	if powerCheck = 0 then
		return ""
	end if
end tell
tell application "iTunes"
	try
		set playerstate to (get player state)
	end try
	if playerstate = paused then
		set trackPaused to " (paused)"
	else
		set trackPaused to ""
	end if
	if playerstate = stopped then
		return "Stopped"
	end if
	set trackID to the current track
	set trackName to the name of trackID
	set artistName to the artist of trackID
	set albumName to the album of trackID
	set totalData to trackName & trackPaused & " - " & artistName & "
- " & albumName & " -"
	return totalData
end tell


trackName et le nom de l'album et ainsi de suite. Que dois je utiliser comme commande pour faire apparaître l'illustration de l'album et sans notation ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2010)

Tu pourrais poster une capture, pour voir ce que ça donne, s'il te plaît ?

Pour afficher l'illustration, aucune idée.
J'ai gardé Bowtie pour la pochette, et GeekTool pour les infos (Artiste, Titre et Morceau)


----------



## Mac in black (2 Février 2010)

youpla77 a dit:


> Après avoir posté dans la partie "nos desktops sous osX", voici mon bureau avec du geektool bien évidemment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'arrive vraiment pas à ajouter l'image de la météo pourrais-tu me l'expliquer !
Je ne comprends pas cette histoire de PHP !
Il faut dire que je débute avec GeekTools
Merci


----------



## wath68 (2 Février 2010)

Pour la météo c'est hyper-simple.

1°) Aller ici : http://weather.yahoo.com/ et chercher sa ville (Enter city or zip code)
Ton URL va ressembler à ça (exemple avec Mulhouse, pour moi) :

```
http://weather.yahoo.com/france/alsace/mulhouse-613673/
```

2°) Copier cet URL dans une page TextEdit

3°) Cliquer sur l'icône orange RSS juste à droite de la ville.
Ton URL va ressembler à ça :

```
http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0071&u=c
```
Copier cet URL sur la page TextEdit.

4°) Créer un *nouveau Shell* GeekTool et y coller le script suivant (en remplacant l'URL en italique par le premier lien copié dans TextEdit) :

```
curl --silent "[I]http://weather.yahoo.com/france/alsace/mulhouse-613673/[/I]" | grep "forecast-icon" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\')\;\ _background.*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather.png\
```

5°) Créer une *nouvelle image* GeekTool et coller le script suivant :

```
file:///tmp/weather.png
```

6°) Pour afficher la température et les conditions, créer un *nouveau Shell* et y coller le script suivant (en remplaçant l'URL en italique par le 2ème lien copié précédemment)  :

```
curl --silent "[I]http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0071&u=c[/I]" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|C<BR)' | tail -n1 | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/ C$/&#730;C/'
```

6° bis) Pour afficher juste la température, utiliser le script suivant (remplacer l'URL comme ci-dessus) :

```
curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0071&u=c" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|C<BR)' | tail -n1 | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/\(.*\), \(.*\) C$/\2&#730;C/'
```

Voili voilou...


----------



## Mac in black (2 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour la météo c'est hyper-simple.
> 
> 1°) Aller ici : http://weather.yahoo.com/ et chercher sa ville (Enter city or zip code)
> Ton URL va ressembler à ça (exemple avec Mulhouse, pour moi) :
> ...



Genial, Merci beaucoup...
C'est Magnifique !

Je suis désolé mais je vais encore t'embéter comment fais-tu pour afficher les mails non lus avec cette phrase ?


----------



## wath68 (2 Février 2010)

```
tell application "System Events" 
if exists process "Mail" then 
try 
tell application "Mail" 
set unreadCount to unread count of inbox 
if (unreadCount is equal to 1) then 
set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string 
set name_senders to extract name from the_sender 
return "There is a new message from " & name_senders 

else 

if (unreadCount is greater than 1) then 
set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string 
set name_senders to extract name from the_sender 
return "There is " & (unreadCount as string) & " new messages" 
end if 
end if 
end tell 
end try 
end if 
end tell
```


----------



## Mac in black (2 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> ```
> tell application "System Events"
> if exists process "Mail" then
> try
> ...



Merci encore, désolé je me suis rendu compte après que tout était prévu dans ce script que tu avais donné plus haut !


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu pourrais poster une capture, pour voir ce que ça donne, s'il te plaît ?
> 
> Pour afficher l'illustration, aucune idée.
> J'ai gardé Bowtie pour la pochette, et GeekTool pour les infos (Artiste, Titre et Morceau)




Je te montrerais cela. J'ai trouvé une information pour afficher la jacket avec Geektool, j'ai essayé ce matin, mais trop rapidement, sans succés. Je vous informe de cela ce week-end car je suis en déplacement et j'ai pas toutes les infos sous la main.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je te montrerais cela. J'ai trouvé une information pour afficher la jacket avec Geektool, j'ai essayé ce matin, mais trop rapidement, sans succés. Je vous informe de cela ce week-end car je suis en déplacement et j'ai pas toutes les infos sous la main.



Alors voilà la méthode, simple changement vous pouvez créer un fichier .pict de la couleur que vous voulez en dimension 5x5 pixels (par exemple) au lieu de suivre ce qui est dit dans cette page internet. Voilà la résultat (soyez indugent, je me suis battu un moment pour faire fonctionner ce GT, maintenant je vais mettre en forme).




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Février 2010)

Magnifique ton desk Christophe ! Moi J'ai trouvé cette soluc pour affiché une liste de To Do sur le bureau...

http://macmembrane.com/use-geektool-to-display-taskpaper-lists-on-your-desktop/

Je sais pas si ca avait deja été dit..

Le fichier text edit est a mettre en PLAIN TEXT et la mise en forme est a faire dans le fichier directement. Geektool ne fait que l'afficher tel qu'il est.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

Merci


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Février 2010)

Pour le calendrier, un pas mal :

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040625094428394

Mais qqn saurait comment faire pour que les 1, 2, 3, 4, etc.. soit 01, 02, 03, 04, etc.. ?


----------



## wilda (7 Février 2010)

Salut les gens,

Je suis en train de m'essayer à geektool : j'ai la météo et les 10 processus actifs (mémoire et CPU).

Je suis surpris d'un truc GeekTool consomme 350 Mo de RAM  ... cela me semble un peu beaucoup !

Est-ce que vous constatez la même chose (je suis sous SL) ?

@+

Stef

Edit : 
Bon ben après 1h la conso est descendue à 25 Mo donc convenable ... peut être que GeekTool a besoin d'une période de pré-chauffage !


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Février 2010)

Good


----------



## gabou009 (19 Février 2010)

Les gars, je ne comprend pas comment on fait pour avoir l'heure afficher sur le bureau...:rose: On peut m'aider?


----------



## Fìx (19 Février 2010)

gabou009 a dit:


> Les gars, je ne comprend pas comment on fait pour avoir l'heure afficher sur le bureau...:rose: On peut m'aider?



Hey non mais faut ptêt pas abuser non plus....  

J'ai tout mis dans le détail quelques pages derrière, captures d'écran à l'appuis.... 

Il te faut une réponse personnalisée?! :mouais:

---------------------------------------------------------

Par contre, quelqu'un sait comment faire ce type de calendrier (au dessus du dock) :



pod a dit:


> le mien ! merci a vous tous pour vos création qui m'inspirent... un tout petit peu


----------



## pod (20 Février 2010)

moi je sais ! (en meme temps c'est mon Desk )

dans une fenetre shell

date +"%H.%M".%d.%m


----------



## Fìx (21 Février 2010)

Merci l'ami!  Mais c'est pô ça dont j'parlais! :rateau: 

Moi c'est ça que j'voulais savoir.... :rose:








J'trouve ça classe, mais surtout super pratique!


----------



## MacPimp (25 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

quelqu'un a trouvé la solution pour afficher une icone météo depuis Yahoo Weather?

J'ai testé cette méthode (création d'une page php en ligne) http://iamawesome.net/2009/04/my-geektool-setup/ puis celle-ci (en rapatriant l'image en local) http://pastie.org/private/alabpa1ekveyl5hulw7a, c'est la défaite...rien ne fonctionne de mon côté.

Je bloque particulièrement quand il est demandé (pour les 2 cas de figure) une url de ce type http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USSC0111.html, impossible de trouver une url de ce format (.html) pour une ville française sur yahoo weather.

Merci


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Février 2010)

macpimp suis ce tutos ca marche tres bien 
http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16801674


----------



## MacPimp (25 Février 2010)

merci parfait !

(le calendrier juste au dessus m'intéresse aussi si quelqu'un à des infos...)


----------



## minhphp (1 Mars 2010)

J'ai découvert GeekTool depuis hier et je trouve ça génial. Par contre j'ai une petite question, on peut mettre la météo en français ? 

En tout cas vos créations, sont superbes et ça me donne de l'inspiration. 

Si vous voulez voir mon Desktop, c'est par là : *ici

*Pour info, j'utilise CoverSutra pour la pochette d'album , ça marche super bien. je n'arrive juste pas à la verrouiller à un emplacement précis pour le moment.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

minhphp a dit:


> Si vous voulez voir mon Desktop, c'est par là : *ici*


 
Scatman World c'est pas de la musique ça, si ? 
Très zoli


----------



## minhphp (1 Mars 2010)

sisi c'est de la musique, loool . Perso, y a des moments où j'aime bien. 

Pour le moment ce qu'il me manque c'est la météo et éventuellement quelques flux rss  ça serait pas mal. Quoique j'ai pas top envie de surcharger le bureau non plus


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

minhphp a dit:


> Pour le moment ce qu'il me manque c'est la météo et éventuellement quelques flux rss  ça serait pas mal. Quoique j'ai pas top envie de surcharger le bureau non plus


 
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=628023
Bonne lecture


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Mars 2010)

pour le calendrier plus haut c est le programme dateline et non geek tool
http://www.machinecodex.com/dateline/index.php


----------



## minhphp (1 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=628023
> Bonne lecture




Merci pour le lien. Je suis en train de lire ça avec attention


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Pour afficher la température ( meteo ) j'utilise le script suivant :

curl http://m.wund.com/global/stations/07510.html  |sed -n '21p' | sed -e 's/<span class="nowrap"><b>//g' | sed -e 's/<\/b.*//g' 

J'obtiens un chiffre seul , sans le symbole des degrés .
Savez vous comment le modifier pour obtenir ce symbole , ou le C de centigrade ?

merci


----------



## Fìx (5 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> J'obtiens un chiffre seul , sans le symbole des degrés .
> Savez vous comment le modifier pour obtenir ce symbole , ou le C de centigrade ?
> 
> merci



Y'a ptêt une solution pour que ce soit intégré... mais sinon, tu crées un autre Shell où tu inscrit tout simplement : _« °C »_ dans command, que tu n'auras plus qu'à placer et à adapter de façon à ce qu'il soit dans la continuité du chiffre!  (le chiffre de la température justifié sur la gauche, le symbole justifié sur la gauche)


-------

@ cooltofchris : 


Merci pour Dateline!


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Mars 2010)

Merci pour la reponse 

C'est ce que je fais actuellement , mais selon le chiffre donné , simple , double , avec ou sans décimale , 
mon symbole se retrouve un peu n'importe ou &#8230;

Il n'y a pas moyen de l'inclure dans la formule , genre : echo "C" à la fin de celle ci ?

ps: je precise que je suis une bouse en code !


----------



## wath68 (5 Mars 2010)

Regarde ce post, tu peux peut-être y piocher quelque chose :
http://forums.macg.co/5377570-post148.html

Au point 6°), à la fin du script il y a ...C$/*&#730;C*/'


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Mars 2010)

Merci 

En fait , j'ai repris le script que tu donnes dans ton lien , et ça marche nickel !
Je confirme qu'en virant le dernier C , l'indication ( celsius ) disparait .


----------



## Scalounet (22 Mars 2010)

je ne comprends pas, serais-je stupide ? (c'est bien possible ma foi) 

j'ai installé Geektools 3, je suis sous SL d'origine avec mon Macbook, mais.... je n'arrive pas avoir la moindre info quand j'essaye de configurer ne serait-ce que l'heure... 

les fenêtres sont bien présentes, mais quand je rentre un script aussi simple que l'heure, rien ne s'affiche dans la fenêtre.... 

z'auriez pas une idée svp ?


----------



## wath68 (22 Mars 2010)

Tu le rentres où, ton script ?
Au bon endroit j'espère.


----------



## Scalounet (22 Mars 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu le rentres où, ton script ?
> Au bon endroit j'espère.



absolument 

dis moi, le fait de mettre "heure" par exemple a la place de "time" cela change t'il quelque chose ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

edit: j'ai mis "time" au lieu de "heure" et comme par magie, ça marche !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mars 2010)

Une question :rose: j'ai écrit un script qui fait planter geekTool et j'aimerai bien le supprimer Quelqu'un sait où sont enregistrer les scripts par défaut ?


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Mars 2010)

Si tu fermes la fenêtre ou est le script ( en cliquant sur la croix ), il disparait ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mars 2010)

Oui mais un script "Defaut Group" se récrée automatiquement par defaut et c'est lui qui fait planter


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)

Sinon, tu dois pouvoir contourner le bazar, dans les propriétés de ton script, en décochant la case le liant au Defaut Group, puis ensuite le supprimer comme indiqué par Bombigolo?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mars 2010)

En fait c'est strange. Dès que je coche le "Defaut Group" la roue apparaît et plantage de GeekTool, avec procos à 100% Donc le truc est de ne pas cocher ce groupe, et je ne peux pas le supprimer définitivement car il se recrée tjrs Le hic en plus c'est que ce groupe se coche tout seul de temps en temps au démarrage de l'OS :mouais:


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Et quelle version de GeekTool utilises-tu? Peut être un downgrade/upgrade permettrait-il de résoudre ton problème?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

La dernière version. Au prochain plantage je choisis la méthode hardcore je désinstalle et réinstalle GeekTool :modo:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

J'en profite  :
Quelqu'un sait comment associer les boules vertes et rouges à un script ? Par exemple si la température est négative alors boule rouge, si positive alors boule verte :rateau:


----------



## Bombigolo (24 Mars 2010)

J'ai décoché le defaut group , apres avoir creer , bien sur , un groupe perso ( qui lui , est coché) .
Lorsque je démarre , GT va direct sur mon groupe perso 

Pour la meteo , j'utilise un script qui cherche une image sur yahoo ( nuage , pluie ) , 
il faudrait que tu adapte ce genre de script pour qu'il te prenne tes images sur ton DD ,
mais ça , je sais pas faire


----------



## Kinesam (28 Mars 2010)

J'ai une question, je me suis mis a Geek Tool, et j'ai cherché parotut sur le forum mais jai pas eu envie de chercher dans ce vaste sujet :
Quelqu'un peut me donner le code pour le calendrier en longueur???
(genre le calendrier en haut du desktop qui fais la longueur)

Merci


----------



## numsix (28 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> J'ai une question, je me suis mis a Geek Tool, et j'ai cherché parotut sur le forum mais jai pas eu envie de chercher dans ce vaste sujet :
> Quelqu'un peut me donner le code pour le calendrier en longueur???
> (genre le calendrier en haut du desktop qui fais la longueur)
> 
> Merci



Essaie ceci, je l'avais chopé, je ne sais plus où,....

```
cal | sed "s/^/ /;s/$/ /;s/ $(date +%e) / $(date +%e | sed 's/./#/g') /" | sed -e '1d' -e '2p;2p;2p;2p' | sed -e '$!N;s/\n/ /' -e '$!N;s/\n/ /' -e '$!N;s/\n/ /' -e '$!N;s/\n/ /' | sed "s/^/ /;s/$/ /;s/ $(date +%e) /\|$(date +%e)\|/" | sed -e "s/^\ \ //"
```


----------



## Kinesam (28 Mars 2010)

numsix a dit:


> Essaie ceci, je l'avais chopé, je ne sais plus où,....
> 
> ```
> cal | sed "s/^/ /;s/$/ /;s/ $(date +%e) / $(date +%e | sed 's/./#/g') /" | sed -e '1d' -e '2p;2p;2p;2p' | sed -e '$!N;s/\n/ /' -e '$!N;s/\n/ /' -e '$!N;s/\n/ /' -e '$!N;s/\n/ /' | sed "s/^/ /;s/$/ /;s/ $(date +%e) /\|$(date +%e)\|/" | sed -e "s/^\ \ //"
> ```



Merci beaucoup !
J'ai changé mon "gros calendrier" contre ce long...mais c'est pas celui que je recherche !
Si tu regarde bien sur le lien que j'ai envoyé, il est différent, et avec les jours en francais ! :hein:
Donc si quelqu'un connait ce code


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Kinesam, le calendrier que tu cherches s'appelle DateLine, et tu le trouveras ici


----------



## snoopy06 (29 Mars 2010)

merci bien Aescleah car je cherchais aussi. Un petit soft bien sympa et agréable. 
par contre on est obligé de laissé l'application tourner pour afficher le calendrier ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Oui, l'application tourne en tâche de fond. Mais si tu veux te "débarasser" de l'icône dans le dock, et que l'appli démarre automatiquement à chaque démarrage, c'est possible via les préférences de l'appli.


----------



## Kinesam (29 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Kinesam, le calendrier que tu cherches s'appelle DateLine, et tu le trouveras ici



+1 

Merci beaucoup ! Je viens de personnaliser l'app et sa en jette ! 

Après faut voir si je l'achètes pour supporter le développeur et pour pouvoir la custo à fond


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Perso je préfère faire tourner qu'un seul soft en tâche de fond (GeekTool) plutôt que 4-5 en même temps pour customiser la bête


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à vous,
J'ai un petit soucis en ce moment avec geektool qui me fait des freezes (je suis sous la version 3 et sous 10.6.3 problème existant aussi en 10.6.2)
Donc au bout d'un moment je me retrouve avec les processus qui n'actualise plus l'heure reste aussi bloquée (ce qui permet de voir le blocage du coup )

Une idée sur la cause de ces freezes intempestifs ??


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mars 2010)

Ca m'est arrivé également. As-tu un script mal écrit activé par hasard ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (31 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ca m'est arrivé également. As-tu un script mal écrit activé par hasard ?



J'ai un script pour ce qui est de mes mails

```
tell application "System Events"
    if exists process "Mail" then
        try
            tell application "Mail"
                set unreadCount to unread count of inbox
                if (unreadCount is equal to 1) then
                    set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string
                    set name_senders to extract name from the_sender
                    return "one new message"
                    
                else
                    
                    if (unreadCount is equal to 0) then
                        return "No message"
                        
                    else
                        
                        if (unreadCount is greater than 1) then
                            set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string
                            set name_senders to extract name from the_sender
                            return (unreadCount as string) & " new messages"
                        end if
                    end if
                end if
            end tell
        end try
        
    else
        return "Mail off"
    end if
end tell
```
sinon j'ai un affichage des processus directement dans geektool

```
ps -arcx -o "%cpu" -o "%mem" -o "command" | awk '{ if (FNR <= 14) {printf("%c%c%3.1f %% ", ($1 < 100 ? " " : ""),
      ($1 < 10 ? "0" : ""), $1);printf("%c%c%3.1f %%   ", ($2 < 100 ? " " : ""), ($2 < 10 ? "0" : ""), $2); for (i = 3; i <= NF; i++) 
     {printf("%s ", $i);} printf("\n"); } }' | tail -13
```
et un affichage des ip:

```
echo " "
echo "Connection Airport :   $(if ifconfig en1 | grep netmask | awk '{print $2}' | grep "." ; then echo ""; else echo "OFF"; fi)";
      curl adresseip.sur-la-toile.com/ | grep "Votre adresse IP est" | awk -F[\ \<] '{print "Adresse IP         : " $6}'
```

Le reste n'est que des affichages d'heure et autres date ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

Bon je suis repasser sur cette version de mon script pour mail je vais voir si ça ne freeze plus :rateau:

```
tell application "System Events"
    if exists process "Mail" then
        try
            tell application "Mail"
                set unreadCount to unread count of inbox
                if (unreadCount is equal to 1) then
                    set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string
                    set name_senders to extract name from the_sender
                    return "un nouveau message"
                    
                else
                    
                    if (unreadCount is equal to 0) then
                        return "Vous n'avez aucun nouveau message"
                        
                    else
                        
                        if (unreadCount is greater than 1) then
                            set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string
                            set name_senders to extract name from the_sender
                            return (unreadCount as string) & " nouveaux messages"
                        end if
                    end if
                end if
            end tell
        end try
        
    else
        return "Mail off"
    end if
end tell
```


----------



## loloheureux (6 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

comment mettre l'hephemeride sous geektool ou le saint du jour?

Merci de votre aide
lolo


----------



## habstyob (8 Avril 2010)

loloheureux a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> comment mettre l'hephemeride sous geektool ou le saint du jour?
> 
> ...



Amen...


----------



## loloheureux (9 Avril 2010)

habstyob a dit:


> Amen...



Amen aussi....
A part cela pas d'aide?

C'est juste pour ne pas oublier de souhaiter une fête a mes contacts...

Lolo


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

loloheureux a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> comment mettre l'hephemeride sous geektool ou le saint du jour?
> 
> ...



Tu devrais pouvoir le faire en utilisant des flux rss (comme pour la météo par exemple); je me demande même si on en a pas déjà parlé plus tôt dans le topic (désolé, la flemme de chercher )


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Avril 2010)

Pour le saint du jour , tu peux voir ici : http://nominis.cef.fr/

Il y a un flux RSS , reste à te faire le script


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Avril 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Pour le saint du jour , tu peux voir ici ...



Je ne pensais pas que cela était envisageable sur une machine Mac (la pomme croquée) 

:love:


----------



## tombom (14 Avril 2010)

bonsoir...

je cherche, désespérément, un script qui me donnerai le temps restant d'autonomie de batterie ... (en gros, pouvoir supprimer l'icone de la batterie dans la barre de menu, et avoir l'info sur le bureau  )

j'ai refais tout le fils, j'ai pas vu.. et je connais pour l'instant rien en commande unix...

merci !


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2010)

Essaye ça :
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/system/battery-status/


----------



## tombom (14 Avril 2010)

!
merci pour ce site.... je vais fouiller un peu..
mais comme je suis un peu chieur, je vais pousser un peu.. :
en fait, si j'ai bien compris, certaines info peuvent etre extraite a partir de la sollicitation d'un script (ce que tu mas filé) et d'autres a partir de commandes unix... j'avais chopé des commandes pour les infos relatives a la batterie (amperages cycles etc...), et tant qu'a faire, n'utilisant que des shell pour heure et date, j'aimerai trouver une commande pour la batterie, sans script non plus... est ce que c'est trouvable, ou tout simplement, techniquement impossible ?


----------



## starck (15 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour la météo c'est hyper-simple.
> 
> 1°) Aller ici : http://weather.yahoo.com/ et chercher sa ville (Enter city or zip code)
> Ton URL va ressembler à ça (exemple avec Mulhouse, pour moi) :
> ...



Je vais peut être poser une question idiote, mais le premier *Shell* sert a quoi ? Parce que le second m affiche l image et le troisième les degrés mais le premier rien, normale ???


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2010)

Je n'en sais absolument rien, j'ai juste essayé de traduire une manip' trouvé je-ne-sais-plus-trop-où.


----------



## starck (15 Avril 2010)

Ce n est pas ce tuto ?


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2010)

Bien joué.


----------



## Bombigolo (16 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Je vais peut être poser une question idiote, mais le premier *Shell* sert a quoi ? Parce que le second m affiche l image et le troisième les degrés mais le premier rien, normale ???


Il semble indiquer ta localisation pour les infos à aller chercher ( mulhouse )


----------



## starck (16 Avril 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Il semble indiquer ta localisation pour les infos à aller chercher ( mulhouse )



C est exact, en fait c est grave a cet gace a ce script que ca affiche l image météo de votre ville mais je croyais que ca devais afficher le nom c est pour ca que j ai posé ma question qui, effectivement était idiote :rose:


----------



## Ralph_ (17 Avril 2010)

le premier shell télécharge l'image et le troisième l'affiche
tu peux faire afficher du texte avec un shell mais pas d'image 
_____________
Je suis désespérément à la recherche d'une Horloge analogique pour mettre sur le bureau, quelqu'un aurait ça en stock?


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Avril 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Je suis désespérément à la recherche d'une Horloge analogique pour mettre sur le bureau, quelqu'un aurait ça en stock?



UP


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2010)

Regarde dans les widgets Yahoo, il y en a des centaines, des horloges;


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Avril 2010)

ça me gave de rajouter encore un truc au mac...j'ai vu une solution avec geektool, mais il faudrait d'autres images parce que c'est genre le cadran d'une vieille horloge et moi je veux un truc plus moderne


----------



## pod (22 Avril 2010)

salut
d'habitude j y arrive seul grace a google et la fonction recherche mais la rien ne s'affiche...
je cherche a afficher mes nouveaux mail sur le bureau avec une previsualisation des premieres lignes du mail. un peu comme ce qu'on peux trouver sur le lockscreen d'un iphone (jailbreaké) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





merci.


----------



## pod (24 Avril 2010)

hmmm non personnes ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2010)

Pour les nouveaux mails, c'est dans ce post un peu plus haut, pour le texte aucune idée.


----------



## PlastikK (2 Mai 2010)

Peut être que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider. Je cherche un script qui afficherait une phrase aléatoire chaque jour, une citation de personnage célèbre ou peu importe... J'aimerais pouvoir entrer quelque phrases, et les retrouver quand j'allume mon mac


----------



## habstyob (6 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler le script iTunes pour afficher le morceau à l'écoute ainsi que la pochette de l'album ?

Celui que j'utilise actuellement ne m'affiche que le titre.

D'avance merci


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

habstyob a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler le script iTunes pour afficher le morceau à l'écoute ainsi que la pochette de l'album ?
> 
> ...



Sinon si tu veux plus simple, tu peux utiliser Bowtie, customisable à souhait.


----------



## habstyob (6 Mai 2010)

Merci, je ne connaissais pas.

Je teste


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2010)

habstyob a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler le script iTunes pour afficher le morceau à l'écoute ainsi que la pochette de l'album ?
> 
> ...



Il est dans ce post, là et là.


----------



## habstyob (7 Mai 2010)

Testé, approuvé

Merci à vous


----------



## wilda (10 Mai 2010)

Hello,

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez le lien mais ça peut aider des gens un peu perdu avec GeekTool (qui a dis c'est pas dur ) : http://thememymac.com/2009/applicat...scripts-i-could-find-explained-for-beginners/

@+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Merci .


----------



## fleaben (28 Juillet 2010)

J'ai découvert ce petit soft grâce à ce topic.
Du coup je me suis lancé dans le custo plus avancée de mon bureau 

Il me manquait un script que je n'ai pas retrouvée ailleurs, à savoir quand je lance une vidéo en plein écran sur ma télé, il est laborieux de savoir où en est le temps.. (l'écran de contrôle se trouvant aussi en petit sur la tv, et il faut bouger la souris pour le faire apparaitre)
J'ai donc aussi découvert l'applescript 

Voici un script qui affiche, quand Quicktime est démarré, le nom du media, le temps écoulé et le temps total.
En espérant que ça serve à d'autres, n'hésitez pas à le modifier, c'est mon tout premier.

Mon desktop en exemple


```
tell application "System Events"
    if exists process "QuickTime Player" then
        try
            tell application "QuickTime Player"
                if exists document 1 then
                    tell document 1
                        set curr to my gettime(current time, time scale)
                        set total to my gettime(duration, time scale)
                        return (name & return & curr & " / " & total as string)
                    end tell
                end if
            end tell
        end try
    end if
end tell

on gettime(frametime, timescale)
    set hour to (frametime / timescale) div 3600
    set min to ((frametime / timescale) mod 3600) div 60
    set sec to round ((frametime / timescale) mod 60)
    return (hour & "'" & min & "\"" & sec as string)
end gettime
```


----------



## Tom_Sg (30 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Hey non mais faut ptêt pas abuser non plus....
> 
> J'ai tout mis dans le détail quelques pages derrière, captures d'écran à l'appuis....
> 
> ...





Je sais que ça date mais tu sais ou tu a seu ton fond d'écran ??


----------



## Fìx (30 Juillet 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Je sais que ça date mais tu sais ou tu a seu ton fond d'écran ??



Pfiouuu.... j'en ai chié, mais j'l'ai retrouvé! :rateau:

C'était pas mon desk, mais celui de "pod"...

Heureusement, il n'a posté que 20 messages et j'ai donc retrouvé le lien en fouillant ses messages!  

Enjoy 


(c'est vrai qu'il est très beau! :love: )


----------



## Tom_Sg (30 Juillet 2010)

Merci mon dieu (oui toi mon dieu )

J'ai une grosse question je fouille depuis une heure mais rien à FAIRE le script pour Itunes ne marche pas, j'ai pourtant tout fait ! je l'ai mit dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre quand on clique sur les 3 petites points, hop rien n'y fait ....

Pourtant j'ai bien tout fait comme sur les tutos. Juste copier/coller suffit apparemment.


----------



## Fìx (30 Juillet 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> J'ai une grosse question je fouille depuis une heure mais rien à FAIRE le script pour Itunes ne marche pas, j'ai pourtant tout fait ! je l'ai mit dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre quand on clique sur les 3 petites points, hop rien n'y fait ....
> 
> Pourtant j'ai bien tout fait comme sur les tutos. Juste copier/coller suffit apparemment.



Alors là j'peux pas te dire, j'l'utilise pas et j'l'ai jamais essayé.... 

J'sais même pas à quoi il sert pour t'dire! :rateau:


Tu connais Bowtie sinon? (je sais pas si le script que tu recherches t'apporte quelque chose que Bowtie ne te donne pas, mais j'en doute!  L'est tip-top ce ptit logiciel! :love: )


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2010)

En fait, ce n'est pas simplement un copier-coller.
Il y a plusieurs manip' à faire, mais rien de bien compliqué.

Je fais un copier-coller d'un de mes précédents posts :



> Bon, alors, je vais essayer de me souvenir :
> 
> Ouvrir l'éditeur de script qui se trouve dans /Applications/AppleScript/Script Editor.app
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom_Sg (30 Juillet 2010)

Euh osascript ? 

Mon nom de disque c'est Macintosh HD donc je tape Macintosh HD/Users/Monom/Library/Scripts/Itunesscript.scpt ?

C'est dans ce dossiers que je l'ai mit 

Ha c'est bon ! Mais par contre je ne trouve pas pour mettre l'image de l'album je vais regarder plus haut !!! (enfait je ne l'avais pas enregistrer en .scpt :s


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2010)

non, tu tapes
osascript /Users/TonNom/Library/Scripts/Itunesscript.scpt


----------



## Tom_Sg (30 Juillet 2010)

C'est bon voici mon desktop  C'est un début sur Geektool hein !


----------



## Bliim (3 Août 2010)

fleaben a dit:


> J'ai découvert ce petit soft grâce à ce topic.
> Du coup je me suis lancé dans le custo plus avancée de mon bureau
> 
> Il me manquait un script que je n'ai pas retrouvée ailleurs, à savoir quand je lance une vidéo en plein écran sur ma télé, il est laborieux de savoir où en est le temps.. (l'écran de contrôle se trouvant aussi en petit sur la tv, et il faut bouger la souris pour le faire apparaitre)
> ...



Bonjour,
J'adore tes icones :love:!! D'où viennent t'elle stp ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (3 Août 2010)

Je me permet de répondre.

Sticker by David Lanham
http://iconfactory.com/search/?q=sticker

Au fait, il y a une section spéciale pour les demandes concernant la custo, ici :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/vous-recherchez-quelque-chose-cest-par-ici-263494.html


----------



## Bliim (4 Août 2010)

Désolé ...
En tout cas merci à toi.


----------



## Finality33 (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je viens de me mettre a GeekTools ce matin même et j'ai une idée bien précise du bureau que j'aimerai obtenir 

je vous donne le lien du screen : http://img411.imageshack.us/f/conkyy.png/
(pour ce qui reconnaitront, le screen a été fait avec conky  ).

Et j'ai une question : sous GeekTool est-il possible de faire apparaitre les barres d'utilisation du cpu comme sur mon screen ?

Si oui comment cela est-il possible ? J'ai eu beau faire des recherches sur Google, je n'ai rien trouvé ...

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide
Fina


----------



## MaWii (15 Septembre 2010)

Coucou tout le monde 

Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour mettre certaines "fenetres" de Geektool en avant ou en arriere par rapport aux autres.
Je m'explique : j'utilise une grande fenetre Geektool sur le coté, pour créer un cote plus sombre.
Mais celle-ci recouvre les Geektools que j'avais placé... 

Et aussi, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment faire une barre comme ca (entre Radiohead et Pyramid Song) (et si vous savez quelle police est utilisée pour écrire les paroles aussi :rose :




Et aussi, Cereal Killa a parlé de la police Plangenet... Impossible de la trouver... 

Edit : Et est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment rajouter du texte lors de l'affichage d'un script ? Comme "°C" apres les degres, ou "Nom de l'artiste" avec l'artiste...

Merci de poster des miniatures de capture (ImageShack, Hibbox, Skitch, ...) plutôt qu'une image de 1920x1080.


----------



## wath68 (15 Septembre 2010)

Pour les scripts GeekTool, le 1er script que tu créées se place sous le second, et ainsi de suite.
Tu dois donc recommencer en créant le script avec la zone sombre en premier.

La barre qui traverse l'écran est surement incorporée au fond d'écran avec Photoshop ou autre.


----------



## Scalounet (16 Septembre 2010)

tu peux aussi par exemple créer la barre que tu veux avec Gimp ou totoshop, la ranger ou tu veux, puis ensuite tu ouvres Geektool => image=> set local path=> tu récuperes ton fichier => open=> et voila le tour est joué !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------




MaWii a dit:


> .../////......
> 
> Edit : Et est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment rajouter du texte lors de l'affichage d'un script ? Comme "°C" apres les degres, ou "Nom de l'artiste" avec l'artiste...



pour écrire un texte Geektool c'est très simple, tu ouvres un shell=> coche Override text=> ecris ce que tu veux dans la case au dessus=> et voila !

pour le nom de l'artiste, je ne sais pas, car il faut un script particulier qui suive la sélection de musique que tu écoutes...


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2010)

Je rajoute qu'il y a plein de scripts donnés dans ce fil: météo, iTunes, etc...


----------



## Daragon (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous j'aimerais savoir comment afficher son calendrier iCal via Geektool sur le bureau. J'ai voulu utiliser iCalbuddy mais j'ai un bug durant l'installation et les touches du clavier ne marchent pas au moment d'écrire mon mot de passe, seule la touche entrée marche. Je chercherais donc si possible une alternative à ce procédé


----------



## MaWii (16 Septembre 2010)

Désolé pour l'image ...

Et merci pour la barre 

Mais pour l'écriture, je voulais dire que j'ai déjà les scripts, mais pour rajouter du texte dans ce qu'il affiche ? Par exemple, j'ai un script qui me donne le temps de demain, puis les temperatures maxi et mini, mais sans le signe "°C", donc j'aimerais l'ajouter. Ou encore, j'ai un script qui m'affiche la piste qui passe dans iTunes, et j'aimerais rajouter avant "Chanson en cours :"...

Je sais pas si je suis tres clair... :S

Et aussi, est-ce que quelqu'un a trouvé une facon efficace d'afficher des flux RSS avec Geektool ? Parce que j'ai parcouru tout ce forum et d'autres, et à moins d'avoir mal lu, ou loupé quelque chose, je n'ai pas trouvé... 

Sinon, pour afficher ton calendrier iCal, je ne crois pas (je débute juste donc je ne suis pas sur) que ce soit faisable avec Geektool. Il affiche juste un calendrier basique. Ou alors peut etre un script à créer qui sait... Sinon, DateLine, dans sa version payante (pas très cher je crois) le fait vraiment très bien !


----------



## Daragon (16 Septembre 2010)

Si si Geektool est capable de faire ça avec iCalbuddy qui refuse de s'installer sur mon ordinateur :/
Merci pour dateline je vais voir si cette application me convient 
Edit : Bon en fait dateline ne m'intéresse pas, trop de place utilisée et il n'affiche pas les évènements, il faut aller les chercher en plaçant la souris sur l'icône du jour apparemment.
Voici comment afficher les choses du jour à faire via geektool 
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/index_files/display-ical-events-to-do-list-on-desktop.html


----------



## Scalounet (16 Septembre 2010)

MaWii a dit:


> Désolé pour l'image ...
> 
> Et merci pour la barre
> 
> Mais pour l'écriture, je voulais dire que j'ai déjà les scripts, mais pour rajouter du texte dans ce qu'il affiche ? Par exemple, j'ai un script qui me donne le temps de demain, puis les temperatures maxi et mini, mais sans le signe "°C", donc j'aimerais l'ajouter..///...



as tu essayé a la fin de ton script de mettre \°C/'   ?


----------



## MaWii (16 Septembre 2010)

Euh... J'ai essayé en le mettant à la fin, et à un autre endroit, mais ca ne marche pas...
Voila le script que j'utilise :


> curl -o /tmp/weather.html http://weather.yahoo.com/france/ile-de-france/paris-20068142/; curl -o /tmp/currenttemp.png  `grep "div\ class=\"forecast-icon\"\ style=\"background:url" /tmp/weather.html | awk -F"'" '{ printf $2 }'`
> 
> forecast=`curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0076&u=c" | grep -E '(High' | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/<b>//' -e 's/<\/b>//' -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/<br \/>//' -e 's/High://g' -e 's/Low:/-/g'`
> echo "$forecast"


Si vous avez une idée pour rajouter les "°C"... Et aussi, si vous y arriver, j'aimerais afficher le mini d'abord, et ensuite le maxi (la c'est l'inverse). Et si c'est possible de mettre en francais aussi. 
Pardon en tous cas, je demande beaucoup de choses...

Edit : Et pour Daragon : Essaie quand meme de taper ton mot de passe, meme si cela n'affiche rien, puis fait entrée. C'est parfois comme cela que ca marche. Cela le fait dans le Terminal par exemple.

Edit bis : Et est-ce que vous savez comment faire pour faire les barres comme dans l'image dans le lien de Daragon http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/index_files/display-ical-events-to-do-list-on-desktop.html en dessous de "Wednesday" ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2010)

MaWii a dit:


> Et aussi, est-ce que quelqu'un a trouvé une facon efficace d'afficher des flux RSS avec Geektool ? Parce que j'ai parcouru tout ce forum et d'autres, et à moins d'avoir mal lu, ou loupé quelque chose, je n'ai pas trouvé...


Pour les flux RSS, voir ici :http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/display-recent-items-from-any-rss-feed/

C'est ce que j'utilise pour mon desk' (cf. ma signature)



MaWii a dit:


> Et est-ce que vous savez comment faire pour faire les barres comme dans l'image dans le lien de Daragon http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/index_files/display-ical-events-to-do-list-on-desktop.html en dessous de "Wednesday" ?


Tu peux soit la rajouter sur le fond (comme dit plus haut),
soit créer un nouveau shell GeekTool, et tu tapes   echo _________ (avec autant de _ que tu veux)

Pour la météo, il y a un script ici qui marche (avec °C) mais sans les minimales et maximales.


----------



## Daragon (16 Septembre 2010)

En effet j'avais lu sur un autre forum qu'il fallait taper le mot de passe même si rien ne s'affichait et c'est donc ce que j'ai fait. Tout marche maintenant, merci


----------



## MaWii (16 Septembre 2010)

J'adore ton fond d'écran !!!! Tu sais ou tu l'as trouvé ? Et super utilisation de Geektool !!

Ou est-ce que tu prends des citations au hasard comme ca ?

Et pour le script météo, en fait j'en utilise deux, dont celui que tu m'as montré. Mais celui que j'ai mis a en plus l'avantage de donner les prévisions, alors que celui que tu donnes ne donne que la météo du moment.

Pour les flux RSS je teste et je vous dit ca !

Et ensuite plusieurs questions P)
Tu utilises quelle police pour ton desk ?
Et comment tu affiches la date comme ca ?
Et idem pour l'artiste,chanson, album avec les barres verticales au milieu  rose

Edit : Le lecteur de flux RSS marche super bien, à l'exception d'un seul : http://www.musemessenger.com/MMnews.xml
La le flux RSS s'arrete en plein milieu d'une phrase, peu importe les réglages que je mette...


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2010)

Bon, alors :
- le fond d'écran : ici
- les citations : ici
- la police : Gill Sans
- La date, l'heure et le morceau d'iTunes c'est un thème Bowtie : BcBar, qui affiche normalement la température aussi, mais je l'ai enlevé chez moi et j'ai un peu modifié le thème.


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2010)

Finality33 a dit:


> Et j'ai une question : sous GeekTool est-il possible de faire apparaitre les barres d'utilisation du cpu comme sur mon screen ?


Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible avec GeekTool.
Il faudra peut-être se tourner vers des widgets Yahoo.


----------



## MaWii (17 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, alors :
> - le fond d'écran : ici
> - les citations : ici
> - la police : Gill Sans
> - La date, l'heure et le morceau d'iTunes c'est un thème Bowtie : BcBar, qui affiche normalement la température aussi, mais je l'ai enlevé chez moi et j'ai un peu modifié le thème.


Merci pour tout ça 

Pour les annonces mails aussi c'est Bowtie ? ?


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2010)

Non, GeekTool, avec ce script : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/visual-or-audio-unread-email-message/
(Le premier, Visual)


----------



## MaWii (19 Septembre 2010)

Ok merci 
Et est-ce que vous avez un script pour les prévisions météo ?
Sur plusieurs jours en fait... Genre 3 jours ce serait bien, ou meme seulement 2


----------



## Daragon (19 Septembre 2010)

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur Geeklet : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/weather/weather-and-forecast/
Mais je me souviens avoir vu de belles icônes indiquant le temps pour le jour même plus les prévisions sur certains desktop, je te retrouve ça et je link l'image en espérant que quelqu'un sache comment faire, moi là je sais pas 
PS : Au temps pour moi les icônes n'affichaient que le temps et la température actuelle.

    Un autre script peut être mieux et moins encombrant que celui que je t'ai proposé 
http://tedwise.com/2009/07/08/new-geek-tool-weather-script/ Le site explicatif
http://tedwise.com/files/acweather.rb Le script à proprement parler
http://www.accuweather.com/accunet/graphics-icons.asp les icônes que tu peux inclure ( Elles sont moches malheureusement je trouve )


----------



## MaWii (19 Septembre 2010)

Merci Daragon, mais bon, j'aime pas vraiment les icones (t'as bien raison ^^), donc je vais garder mon script.

Et, au passage, voici le rendu final (ou presque) de mon bureau : http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8969/capturedcran20100919211.png

Si vous avez des idées d'améliorations ou autre n'hésitez pas !
(Et au fait si vous savez comment rendre la barre de menu en haut noire, ca m'intéresserait bien  )


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2010)

Tu as trois fois la date


----------



## Daragon (20 Septembre 2010)

Personnellement je n'ai vu que deux fois la date et deux fois l'heure, mais c'est une fois de trop à chaque fois faut avouer ^^
Pour rendre la barre de menu noire c'est Nocturne qu'il te faut : http://nocturne.en.softonic.com/mac
Il faut cocher la case "dim when inactive" dans les préférences et le tour est joué


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Tu as la date dans la barre des menus, à gauche et en bas .


----------



## Daragon (20 Septembre 2010)

Bah dans la barre des menus j'ai vu mais ça compte pas vraiment y a que le nom du jour, pas le numéro ni le mois


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2010)

Non, sans compter la barre des menus, il y a bien 3 fois la date.




GeekTool, DateLine et iCal


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

3 et demie  allez c'est pas grave .


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Non, sans compter la barre des menus, il y a bien 3 fois la date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



edit: oupsss ! tu l'avais déjà dit !


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2010)

J'apportais une précision 


Daragon a dit:


> Personnellement je n'ai vu que deux fois la date et deux fois l'heure, mais c'est une fois de trop à chaque fois faut avouer


----------



## Daragon (20 Septembre 2010)

Ah là là  iCal est dans le dock donc ça compte comme un affichage supplémentaire de la date, j'avoue que celui là je l'avais pas vu, mais bon. Au final je pense qu'on peut s'accorder sur le 3 fois et demie, ce qui fait tout de même 2 fois et demies de trop


----------



## bertrand47 (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
je cherche à faire apparaître une notification de mails avec Thunderbird, que j'utilise à la place de mail, avec Geektool évidemment. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider sur le shell ?


----------



## wath68 (12 Octobre 2010)

Tu peux essayer ça, en remplaçant Mail par Thunderbird.
Aucune idée si ça va marcher ou pas, je n'utilise pas Thunderbird, juste Mail.


```
tell application "System Events" 
if exists process "Mail" then 
try 
tell application "Mail" 
set unreadCount to unread count of inbox 
if (unreadCount is equal to 1) then 
set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string 
set name_senders to extract name from the_sender 
return "There is a new message from " & name_senders 

else 

if (unreadCount is greater than 1) then 
set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string 
set name_senders to extract name from the_sender 
return "There is " & (unreadCount as string) & " new messages" 
end if 
end if 
end tell 
end try 
end if 
end tell
```
Trouvé ici : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/


----------



## Scalounet (14 Octobre 2010)

si cela peut vous être "utile", je vous mets quelques scripts à mettre directement en ligne de commande concernant.... 



*itunes: paroles des chansons (quand elles les reconnaissent)* 

```
#!/bin/sh
export LC_ALL=C

# Use 2 global variables
SAV_TRACK_PATH=/tmp/savetrack.temp

SAV_TRACK=$(cat $SAV_TRACK_PATH 2> /dev/null)
RESULT=
TRACK_INFO=
export RESULT

# No luck with the following services:
# lyricstime: limits the # of requests for IP address
# metrolyrics, mp3lyrics.org: lyrics not visible (seems to use placeholders)

absolutelyrics()
{
  set -- `echo $TRACK_INFO | sed 's/\ /_/g' | awk -F';' '{ print $1} {print $2 }'`
  ARTIST=$1 
  TRACK=$(echo $2 | sed 's/(.*)//g' | sed 's/\[.*\]//g')
  MYURL=$(echo http://www.absolutelyrics.com/lyrics/view/$ARTIST/$TRACK/ | sed 's/\?//g' | sed s/\'//g | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' | sed 's/\+//g' | sed 's/\,//g' | sed 's/\ /_/g')
  curl -s $MYURL > /tmp/ablyrics_tmp.lyr
  grep realText /tmp/ablyrics_tmp.lyr > /tmp/ablyrics_tmp2.lyr
  while read RESULT
    do
	break
  done < /tmp/ablyrics_tmp2.lyr

  RESULT=$(echo $RESULT | sed 's/<br\ \/>/^/g' | sed 's/<\/p>/^^/g' | sed '/^$/!{s/<[^>]*>//g;}' |  tr '\^' '\n')
  return
}
azlyrics()
{
  set -- `echo $TRACK_INFO | sed 's/\ //g' | awk -F';' '{ print $1} {print $2 }'`
  ARTIST=$(echo $1 | sed 's/the//g' | sed 's/The//g')
  TRACK=$(echo $2 | sed 's/(.*)//g' | sed 's/\[.*\]//g')
  MYURL=$(echo http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/$ARTIST/$TRACK.html | sed 's/\?//g' | sed s/\'//g | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' | sed 's/\+//g' | sed 's/\,//g' | sed 's/\ //g')
  RESULT=$(curl -s $MYURL  | sed '1,/END OF RINGTONE/d' | sed '/\[ <a href/,9999d' | sed '/<br><br><br><br>/,9999d' | sed 's/<b>//g' | sed 's/<\/b>//g' | sed 's/<i>//g' | sed 's/<\/i>//g' | sed 's/<br>//g' | sed 's/<br \/>//g' | sed 's/<b>//g' | sed 's/<\/b>//g' | sed '3,4d')
  return
}
lyrics007()
{
  set -- `echo $TRACK_INFO| sed 's/\ /%20/g' | sed 's/\[.*\]//g' | awk -F';' '{ print $1} {print $2 }'`
  MYURL=$(echo "http://www.lyrics007.com/$ARTIST%20Lyrics/$2%20Lyrics.html") # | sed 's/\?//g' | sed s/\'//g | sed 's/\+//g' | sed 's/\&//g')
  RESULT=$(curl -s $MYURL)
  if [[ "$RESULT" == *tf_artist* ]]; then  # it's been found
    true
  else
    RESULT=""
    return
  fi 
  RESULT=$(echo $RESULT | sed '1,/<br><br><br>/d' | sed '1,1d' | sed '/<br><br><script/,9999d' | sed 's/<br><br><br>//g' | sed 's/<\/script>//g' | sed 's/<BR>//g' | sed s/<br>/\^/g | tr '\^' '\n' | sed 's/<br>//g' | sed 's/<br \/>//g')
  if [ "$RESULT" = "" ]; then
    ARTIST=$(echo $1 | sed 's/the\%20//g' | sed 's/The\%20//g')
    MYURL=$(echo "http://www.lyrics007.com/$ARTIST%20Lyrics/$2%20Lyrics.html" | sed 's/\?//g' | sed s/\'//g | sed 's/\+//g' | sed 's/\&//g')
    RESULT=$(curl -s $MYURL | sed '1,/<br><br><br>/d' | sed '1,1d' | sed '/<br><br><script/,9999d' | sed 's/<br><br><br>//g' | sed 's/<\/script>//g' | sed 's/<BR>//g' | sed 's/<br>//g' | sed 's/<br \/>//g' | perl -i~ -pe 's/\x92/ /g')
  fi
  return
}

update_lyrics()
{
  # Update lyrics on iTunes
   osascript -e '
          tell application "iTunes"
            set lyrics of current track to system attribute "RESULT"      
          end tell'
}
# MAIN LOGIC
# Use an embedded AppleScript to get the iTunes information
if ps x | grep iTunes | grep -v grep | grep -v -q iTunesHelper; then 
  TRACK_INFO=$(osascript -e 'tell application "iTunes"
	if player state is playing then
	  set trackname to name of current track
	  set artistname to artist of current track
          set mylyrics to lyrics of current track
          set output to artistname & ";" & trackname & "^" & mylyrics
	end if
  end tell' | iconv -f utf-8 -t ucs-2-internal)

# Don't fetch lyrics if already present in iTunes
  LYRICS=$(echo $TRACK_INFO | awk -F"^" '{print $2}')
  TRACK_INFO=$(echo $TRACK_INFO | awk -F"^" '{print $1}')

  if [ "$LYRICS" != "" ]; then
    echo $LYRICS
    exit 0 
  fi
  if [ "$TRACK_INFO" = "" ]; then  # iTunes running but not playing
    exit 0
  fi
# 1. azlyrics.com
  azlyrics 
  if [ "$RESULT" != "" ] && [ "$RESULT" != "0" ]; then
    RESULT=$(echo "$RESULT")
    update_lyrics
    echo "$RESULT"
    exit 0
  fi

# 2. lyrics007.com
  lyrics007
  if [ "$RESULT" != "" ] && [ "$RESULT" != "0" ]; then
    RESULT=$(echo "$RESULT")
    update_lyrics    
    echo "$RESULT"
    exit 0
  fi

# 3. absolutelyrics.com
  absolutelyrics
  if [ "$RESULT" != "" ] && [ "$RESULT" != "0" ]; then
    update_lyrics    
    echo "$RESULT"
    exit 0
  fi

# GROWL notification if lyrics are not found
  if [ "$TRACK_INFO" != "$SAV_TRACK" ]; then
    PARSED_INFO=$(echo $TRACK_INFO | awk -F";" '{print $1; print $2}')
    /usr/local/bin/growlnotify  --name "Geek Lyrics" -m "$PARSED_INFO" 'Lyrics not found' -I "/Users/thomas/Scripts/Add To iTunes.app"
    echo $TRACK_INFO > $SAV_TRACK_PATH
  fi
fi
```

*itunes (interprète uniquement)* 

```
#!/bin/sh
if ps x | grep iTunes | grep -v grep | grep -v -q iTunesHelper ;   then
#echo 'in Artist' >> ~/Scripts/geektool/trace.txt
  ARTIST=$(osascript -e 'tell application "iTunes"
	if player state is playing then
          set artistname to artist of current track
          set output to artistname
	end if
  end tell' | iconv -f utf-8 -t ucs-2-internal)
  echo $ARTIST	
fi
```

*itunes (titre de la chanson)* 

```
#!/bin/sh
# MAIN LOGIC
# Use an embedded AppleScript to get the iTunes information
if ps x | grep iTunes | grep -v grep | grep -v -q iTunesHelper ;   then
#echo 'in Track' >> ~/Scripts/geektool/trace.txt
 TRACK=$(osascript -e 'tell application "iTunes"
	if player state is playing then
          set trackname to name of current track
          set output to trackname
	end if
  end tell' | iconv -f utf-8 -t ucs-2-internal)
  if [ "$TRACK" != "" ]; then
    echo $TRACK
  fi
fi
```

*calendrier (3 mois dont le mois en cours en vert) *

```
cal -m $(($[10#$(date +%m)]-1)) | sed -e s'/^/ /'
echo "\033[32m\c"
cal | sed "s/^/ /;s/$/ /;s/ $(date +%e | sed s'/ //') /$(date +%e | sed -e s'/ //' -e s'/\(.*\)/ [42;30m\1[0m /g')/"
cal -m $(($[10#$(date +%m)]+1)) | sed -e s'/^/ /'
```

*calendrier du mois en cours en couleur*

```
MONTH=$(date +'%B %Y')
OFFSET=$(((21-${#MONTH})/2))
WEEK="Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa"
PREV=$(cal -m $(($[10#$(date +%m)]-1)) | tail -n2 | head -n1)
CURR=$(cal | tail -n6)
NEXT=$(cal -m $(($[10#$(date +%m)]+1)) | tail -n6 | head -n1)

for ((i=0; i&lt;$OFFSET; i++ ))
do
	echo " \c"
done
echo $MONTH
echo $WEEK $PREV$CURR$NEXT | sed -e s'/$/ /g' -e s'/ /  /g' -e s'/\([^0-9][0-9][^0-9]\)/ \1/g' -e s'/  / /g' -e s"/\(.\{21\}\)/\1#/g" | tr -s '#' '\n' | sed -e s'/^/ /g' -e s'/Sa/Sa[32m/' -e s'/ 1 / 1 /' -e '6,7 s/ 1 /[37m 1 /' -e s"/ $(date +%e | sed s'/ //') /$(date +%e | sed -e s'/ //' -e s'/\(.*\)/ [43;30m\1[0m /g')/"
```

*calendrier du mois en cours (avec le jour en couleur rouge) *

```
cal_head=`cal | head -1`; cal_tail=`cal | tail -7`; today=`date "+%e"`; echo "$cal_head"; echo "${cal_tail/${today}/\033[1;31m${today}\033[0m}";
```

*calendrier 3 mois sans couleur*

```
#!/bin/bash

# Helper function to display a month in the past or future
Cal() { cal $(date -v$1m '+%m %Y') | sed 's/^/ /';}

# Previous month
Cal -1

# Current month, put parenthesis around current day
# Replace (\\1) by [\\1] to display square brackets for example
ruby -e 'print `cal`.gsub(/^/, " ").sub(/ \b(#{Time.now.day})\b ?/,"(\\1)")'

# Next month
Cal +1
```


voili voilou


----------



## wath68 (14 Octobre 2010)

GOOD JOB !


----------



## tombom (16 Octobre 2010)

oui ! bon boulot !
c'est dommage que pour les calendriers on soit obligé d'utiliser du courrier en police de caractere pour conserver la bonne mise en forme...


----------



## wath68 (16 Octobre 2010)

Pas obligé.
Il suffit de trouver des polices à largeur fixe ... enfin je crois.


----------



## tombom (16 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pas obligé.
> Il suffit de trouver des polices à largeur fixe ... enfin je crois.



oui probablement que tu as raison.. mais ca restreint pas mal..


----------



## Daragon (16 Octobre 2010)

Question bête mais quel est l'intérêt d'avoir le calendrier sur le bureau ? Afficher la date est plus économe en encombrement et remplit la même fonction.


----------



## tombom (16 Octobre 2010)

:sleep:
quel est l'interet d'avoir l'heure sur l'ordinateur ? en générale, la plupart des personnes ont une montre ou un telephone qui permet d'afficher l'heure et ce a porté de main ...

Bon, ok c'est plus rapide de regarder l'ecran de son ordi, sur lequel on est deja, plutot qu'un telephone dans une poche, ou une montre sous une manche... Ben pour le calendrier, c'est pareil : plus pratique de l'avoir en visu, sur le bureau, plutot que dans un agenda au fond d'une serviette, ou dans un sous menu d'un telephone.

(Apres si la question porte sur l'utilité d'un calendrier, qui affiche les dates a l'avance et les jours de la semaine, dans ce cas, je ne pense pas pouvoir te repondre... mais si tant de gens s'en servent c'est que ca doit etre utile hein...:mouais: )


----------



## Daragon (17 Octobre 2010)

Hum la question portait sur l'intérêt d'afficher un calendrier du mois à la place de la date et non sur l'utilité du calendrier en lui même. Je te laisse relire la question et reposter une réponse adéquate si le coeur t'en dis


----------



## tombom (17 Octobre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Hum la question portait sur l'intérêt d'afficher un calendrier du mois à la place de la date et non sur l'utilité du calendrier en lui même. Je te laisse relire la question et reposter une réponse adéquate si le coeur t'en dis



j'avais bien compris ta question (la parenthèse, c'etait de la dérision).
Pour autant je la trouve toujours aussi "bête" (ta question) (pardon pour le mot "bête")
-> il est tout autant inutile d'afficher un calendrier sur le bureau, que d'afficher l'heure ou la date... ca depend des utilisations de chacun... (c'est ce que je t'explique dans la premiere partie de ma reponse que tu sembles avoir occultée)


----------



## Scalounet (18 Octobre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Question bête mais quel est l'intérêt d'avoir le calendrier sur le bureau ? Afficher la date est plus économe en encombrement et remplit la même fonction.



juste une question, si quelqu'un veut connaitre quel jour nous serons jeudi prochain, c'est en regardant l'heure ou la date que tu le saura ? (a moins de faire un petit calcul tout simple j'en conviens, mais l'avantage que le calendrier peut avoir, c'est qu'en un coup d'oeil, tu peux le savoir en le consultant) 

je ne l'utilise pas, mais l'on peut en concevoir une "certaine utilité" !


----------



## Daragon (18 Octobre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> j'avais bien compris ta question (la parenthèse, c'etait de la dérision).
> Pour autant je la trouve toujours aussi "bête" (ta question) (pardon pour le mot "bête")
> -> il est tout autant inutile d'afficher un calendrier sur le bureau, que d'afficher l'heure ou la date... ca depend des utilisations de chacun... (c'est ce que je t'explique dans la premiere partie de ma reponse que tu sembles avoir occultée)



Je ne l'ai pas occulté je disais juste que je ne voyais pas l'utilité d'afficher un calendrier imposant à la place d'une simple ligne donnant la date, le calendrier n'étant pas interactif je ne vois pas ce qu'on y gagne par rapport à la date que l'on peut glisser à côté du dock afin de l'avoir constamment en visu. Placer des éléments tels que la date et l'heure sur son bureau sont inutiles mais ils facilitent la vie, un simple coup d'oeil sur le bas de l'écran et on sait quel jour on est et si on est à la bourre ou non, avec le calendrier il faut afficher son bureau et à ce compte là un simple pomme+espace, ical est tout aussi rapide et plus intéressant  Enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vue, aucune envie de polémiquer pour un simple affichage de calendrier sur le bureau.
Scalounet j'ai lu ta réponse aussi mais entre cacher toutes ses fenêtres et lancer ical à l'aide de spotlight pour avoir un calendrier interactif je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'afficher un calendrier


----------



## tombom (18 Octobre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas occulté je disais juste que je ne voyais pas l'utilité d'afficher un calendrier imposant à la place d'une simple ligne donnant la date, le calendrier n'étant pas interactif je ne vois pas ce qu'on y gagne par rapport à la date que l'on peut glisser à côté du dock afin de l'avoir constamment en visu. Placer des éléments tels que la date et l'heure sur son bureau sont inutiles mais ils facilitent la vie, un simple coup d'oeil sur le bas de l'écran et on sait quel jour on est et si on est à la bourre ou non, avec le calendrier il faut afficher son bureau et à ce compte là un simple pomme+espace, ical est tout aussi rapide et plus intéressant  Enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vue, aucune envie de polémiquer pour un simple affichage de calendrier sur le bureau.
> Scalounet j'ai lu ta réponse aussi mais entre cacher toutes ses fenêtres et lancer ical à l'aide de spotlight pour avoir un calendrier interactif je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'afficher un calendrier



bon je pense que nous devons avoir des utilisations differentes... (je me suis juste emporté a cause du "quel interet"... ) 
passons


----------



## Scalounet (19 Octobre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> ......//......
> Scalounet j'ai lu ta réponse aussi mais entre cacher toutes ses fenêtres et lancer ical à l'aide de spotlight pour avoir un calendrier interactif je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'afficher un calendrier





Je te rejoins parfaitement sur le fait qu'ical est pratique (je l'utilise pour mes rdvs persos), mais on ne peut comparer le fait d'avoir un simple visuel comme celui de Geektool et utiliser une application telle que ical.... 


bref, je ne défend spécialement pas ce type de calendrier vu que moi non plus, je n'en ai pas vraiment l'utilité, mais pour un simple visuel sur le mois en cours ou le mois suivant, je trouve que pouvoir accéder a ce visuel en un mouvement grâce notamment aux coins d'écrans actifs, cela peut être pratique, non ? plutôt que d'utiliser Spotlight


----------



## Daragon (19 Octobre 2010)

Si tu le dis  Utilisant geektool pour afficher iCal sur le bureau je ne voyais pas l'intérêt de montrer un calendrier qui n'indiquait rien d'autre que la date, mais bon comme l'a dit tombom passons 
PS : Si quelqu'un veut savoir comment afficher iCal sur le bureau pas de soucis je peux expliquer


----------



## Fìx (19 Octobre 2010)

Un calendrier sur le bureau, c'est utile! En tout cas, ça l'est pour moi! Pas chez moi, mais au bureau... 


Et pour une bonne raison : on m'appelle à longueur de journée pour me prévenir qu'on va m'amener du boulot... La question récurrente : _"Si j'vous l'amène cet après-midi, j'peux le récupérer demain à 9h00?"_ .... Évidemment : _"Noooon!   :hein:"_ [fatiguant à la longue! :sleep:] ... _"Alors vous pouvez me le faire pour quand?"_ ... "Alooors....... [le calendrier intervient, je ne touche à rien à mon travail présent à l'écran puisque mon calendrier est sous mes yeux. Nul besoin de surcharger mon ordi par la nouvelle tâche, même minime, que représente iCal. (pour info, l'ordi de mon bureau a toujours ou presque une dizaine d'appli très gourmantes qui tournent déjà en permanence!)] nous sommes Mardi 19, disons....... Jeudi 21! 14h!" .... "Ah bah j'peux pas, mon client en a besoin!! nananinana...".... "Si il en avait besoin si tôt, fallait se réveiller plus tôt!  ... Bon allez, mercredi, 17h, dernière offre!  " ...

[T-O-U-S les jours!.......J'vous jure!!  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:]​


----------



## Scalounet (19 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Un calendrier sur le bureau, c'est utile! En tout cas, ça l'est pour moi! Pas chez moi, mais au bureau...
> 
> 
> Et pour une bonne raison : on m'appelle à longueur de journée pour me prévenir qu'on va m'amener du boulot... La question récurrente : _"Si j'vous l'amène cet après-midi, j'peux le récupérer demain à 9h00?"_ .... Évidemment : _"Noooon!   :hein:"_ [fatiguant à la longue! :sleep:] ... _"Alors vous pouvez me le faire pour quand?"_ ... "Alooors....... [le calendrier intervient, je ne touche à rien à mon travail présent à l'écran puisque mon calendrier est sous mes yeux. Nul besoin de surcharger mon ordi par la nouvelle tâche, même minime, que représente iCal. (pour info, l'ordi de mon bureau a toujours ou presque une dizaine d'appli très gourmantes qui tournent déjà en permanence!)] nous sommes Mardi 19, disons....... Jeudi 21! 14h!" .... "Ah bah j'peux pas, mon client en a besoin!! nananinana...".... "Si il en avait besoin si tôt, fallait se réveiller plus tôt!  ... Bon allez, mercredi, 17h, dernière offre!  " ...
> ...



s'croivent tout permis les clients !!  

je suis comme toi Fix, j'en sais quelque chose !! 

Daragon, tu utilises Geektool pour ical, je vois effectivement tes taches a venir, c'est bien.... et, si tu reçois un coup de fil maintenant en t'annonçant que la soirée chloé nelly est reportée au 24... tu saurais me répondre immediatement sans être obligé d'ouvrir ical, de quel jour il s'agit ?

bon passons, effectivement ! 



ps: chloé m'a appelé, la soirée et bien reportée au 24 !!


----------



## Daragon (20 Octobre 2010)

Je comprends très bien votre utilisation mais Fix comment sais tu si tu fais quelque chose Jeudi 21h en regardant un calendrier ou les choses à faire ne sont pas affichés ? Si tu fais de tête chapeau


----------



## Fìx (20 Octobre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Je comprends très bien votre utilisation mais Fix comment sais tu si tu fais quelque chose Jeudi 21h en regardant un calendrier ou les choses à faire ne sont pas affichés ? Si tu fais de tête chapeau



Ce ne sont pas des rendez vous que j'prend... c'est un délai (buttoir) pour rendre un travail... 

Je suis seul (ou presque) à tout gérer. Je sais donc en permanence, plus ou moins ce que j'ai à faire_ (pour ce que je vais avoir à faire, c'est une autre histoire! :hein: Ça tombe à tout moment, tout bout de champ, sans prévenir!  )_. Je donne donc un délai en conséquence. 

Y'en a aussi qui m'appellent pour me dire : _"j'vais avoir un gros boulot à vous donner. Si j'vous donne les documents disons Jeudi prochain (le 27) est ce que j'peux récupérer le travail le 1er Novembre à 9h?"_

Alors comme ça, à vue de nez, ça a l'air pas mal!... Presque 4 jours pour faire le boulot!  

Sauf que, piège!!... entre les 2 dates, y'a un week end! Allez zou....... va te faire enc....  

Voilà, ça me sers à ça.... à avoir une vue sur la durée. Où on est, où on sera... c'est tout!


----------



## Daragon (20 Octobre 2010)

D'accord d'accord je vois, merci de ta réponse 
Donc le calendrier est pour un usage plus spécifique dirons nous


----------



## Fìx (20 Octobre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Donc le calendrier est pour un usage plus spécifique dirons nous



Chaque utilisateur a un usage de son ordi qui lui est spécifique! 

Donc, d'une manière générale, on ne peut pas juger tel ou tel usage de tel ou tel utilisateur en comparant avec sa propre façon d'utiliser son ordi puisque chaque manière de l'utiliser est différente. 

utilisateur : x2
usage : x2
utiliser : x2

Faut d'urgence que j'replonge dans mon dico des synonymes! :rateau:  

[Ah! On me souffle que le mot «usage» vient d'«user». C'est déjà ça! ]​


----------



## Undead (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

J'espère que le UP n'est pas proscrit ici  , je suis nouveau, donc j'espère que vous me pardonnerez si je faute en composant ce post. 

Alors voilà, j'utilise Geektool depuis 2 ou 3 mois , je n'ai pas de problème pour les shells basiques.
Seulement, après avoir cherché , je n'ai pas trouvé de shell proposant des citations en français  .

Alors voilà, ma demande est la suivante :
L'un d'entre vous aurez l'immense gentillesse de faire un shell , affichant des citations en français ? Je suis même prêt à faire un dossier moi même, avec toutes le citations que j'aimerais voir affichées , changeant toutes les 5 minutes disons  .

J'espère que vous aurez une réponse positive ,
merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2010)

Essaye celui-ci 


```
URL="http://descitations.net/rss/440010300/citations.xml"
maxLength="800"
start="4"
end="1"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt
```


----------



## Undead (25 Octobre 2010)

Eh bien, merci de cette réponse rapide !

Tu pourrais me dire à quelle fréquence sont-elles rafraichies ?
Et si tu voulais vraiment me gâter, tu pourrais me dire si c'est possible la même chose,
mais basé sur le site kaakook.fr ?

Sinon , c'est pas grave, c'est déjà super de m'avoir trouvé ça  .


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2010)

Pour la fréquence, aucune idée, je ne l'utilise pas.
Tu vas devoir tester.

Pour kaakook.fr, je ne crois pas que cela soit possible, vu qu'ils ne diffusent pas de RSS.


----------



## Undead (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour tout en tout cas cher monsieur  .
Au plaisir de te recroiser .


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2010)

De rien.

J'en ai un autre : Le script pour la phrase du jour d'Evene


```
URL="http://www.lamoooche.com/getRSS.php?idnews=7995"
maxLength="800"
start="5"
end="1"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt
```


----------



## Undead (25 Octobre 2010)

Et quelle belle citation pour commencer  
Je vais laisser les deux pour l'instant, et je garderais la plus convaincante  .
Vraiment , merci  .


----------



## Bouffonbleu (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous:love:,

Bon un court blabla , j ai fait le tour du forum car je n'arrive pas a  mettre le rss des news du journal le monde dans geektool, y a un truc qui m'échappe   , et comme j ai vu un super  fond d'écran de What68 :love: avec ce RSS, je me demandais si par pitié et bon cur le script me serai accordé  .

Merci Merci Merci:love::love::love:


----------



## wath68 (13 Novembre 2010)

Salut, et bienvenue.

Essaye ce script :

```
URL="http://www.lemonde.fr/rss/une.xml"
maxLength="800"
start="3"
end="2"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt
```

Pour afficher plus de news, il faut augmenter la valeur en 4ème ligne par pallier de 2.
- 1 news : end="2"
- 2 news : end="4"
- 3 news : end="6"
... etc

Amuse toi bien. 

P.S : moins de smileys dans les messages s'te plaît.
P.S 2 : wath ... pas what


----------



## Bouffonbleu (13 Novembre 2010)

Merci, le script marche tres bien et il bien mieux que ceux que j utilisais pour d autre fil rss :rose:, je vais pour le transposé sur les autre


----------



## Bouffonbleu (13 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Salut, et bienvenue.
> 
> Essaye ce script :
> 
> ...



  désolé j'ai répondu trop vite je n avais pas vue pour les smileys


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Novembre 2010)

Un petit manuel des commandes UNIX bien utile pour optimiser ses scripts  :
http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line_fr.html


----------



## Bouffonbleu (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour A tous, 

Merci beaucoup wath68 ce script est une merveille pour les RSS.

Une question rapide, j'ai très bien installé la météo avec geektool,  mais je ne parvient pas a mettre 3 jours de prévision, je n'ai que le  jours présent, avez vous une astuce pour ça?

Merci


----------



## rkusnik (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici des exemples interressants sur l'utilisation de la *commande sed*: 
http://man2linux.blogspot.com/search/label/sed


----------



## link.javaux (6 Décembre 2010)

Mon macsafe a des problèmes, je le branche mais il ne recharge pas chaque fois
Donc j'aimerai une commande qui me donne ceci: 

Si le chargeur est connecté
....Alors vérifier si la batterie est en charge
.......Si oui: ne rien afficher
.......Si non: afficher un truc
Sinon ne rien afficher


----------



## Bouffonbleu (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Un petit script sympa pour ceux que cela intéresse qui permet d'afficher l'adresse IP externe et interne, pas forcement utile mais j'aime bien.

myen0=`ifconfig en0 | grep "inet " | grep -v 127.0.0.1 | awk '{print $2}'`
if [ "$myen0" != "" ]
then
echo "$myen0"
else
echo "INACTIVE"
fi
myen1=`ifconfig en1 | grep "inet " | grep -v 127.0.0.1 | awk '{print $2}'`
if [ "$myen1" != "" ]
then
echo "$myen1"
else
echo "INACTIVE"
fi
wip=`curl --silent http://checkip.dyndns.org | awk '{print $6}' | cut -f 1 -d "<"`
echo "$wip"


----------



## link.javaux (6 Décembre 2010)

je serai interessé de reproduire ça;
http://img411.imageshack.us/f/conkyy.png/

possible ?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (8 Décembre 2010)

Je connais , mais je ne suis pas assez calé pour ça, en fait sur ce que je vois il n y a que la météo a 3 jours que je ne connais pas , pour le reste je pense que tu peux le trouver avec google ou simplement ici , du moins c'est ce que j ai fait.
voila mon ecran

http://img217.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran.jpg/


----------



## Tom_Sg (13 Décembre 2010)

Quelqu'un connait le script pour le "mail" X newws messages ? 
Celui donnait ne marche pas et je ne trouve pas !


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2010)

http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/visual-or-audio-unread-email-message/
Le premier script, Visual.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (14 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/visual-or-audio-unread-email-message/
> Le premier script, Visual.



Bonjour wath68,

tu as quelque chose pour afficher les prévisions météo, disons 3 jours j ai beau chercher je trouve rien.

Merci


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2010)

Trois jours je ne crois pas que ce soit possible.
Juste la météo du moment (le script est quelques pages plus tôt)


----------



## Tom_Sg (14 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/visual-or-audio-unread-email-message/
> Le premier script, Visual.



Je n'arrive pas à le faire marcher pourtant je suis parfaitement la manip`:rose:


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2010)

Tu as fait comment ?
Chez moi il marche parfaitement.


----------



## Tom_Sg (14 Décembre 2010)

Je fais shell, je créé un script je l'enregistre "Mailscript" sachant que j'ai juste copie/coller ça dans le script :



> Visual :
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> ...



Je l'enregistre et hop je le recible comme ça : osascript /Utilisateurs/MOI/Biliothèque/Scripts/Mailscript

Mailscript étant le nom du script enregistré, faut-il rajouter une extension ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2010)

Ouvre l'éditeur de script, puis colle le code.
Ensuite tu enregistres ça quelque part sur ton DD.
Par exemple chez moi, j'ai un dossier Scripts dans Documents.

Donc je crée un nouveau shell et je colle: osascript /Users/wath/Documents/Scripts/Mailscript.scpt


----------



## Tom_Sg (14 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ouvre l'éditeur de script, puis colle le code.
> Ensuite tu enregistres ça quelque part sur ton DD.
> Par exemple chez moi, j'ai un dossier Scripts dans Documents.
> 
> Donc je crée un nouveau shell et je colle: osascript /Users/wath/Documents/Scripts/Mailscript.scpt



J'ai aussi un dossier script, donc j'avais oublié le .scpt :s, on va bien voir maintenant 

P.S. Du coup, on est obligé d'avoir mail lancé pour que ça marche ou on peut avoir l'application fermé ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2010)

Il faut que mail soit ouvert.

Petit truc : Tu peux changer le texte en français

Original : return "There is a new message from " & name_senders 
Modifié : return "1 nouveau mail de " & name_senders

Original : return "There is " & (unreadCount as string) & " new messages"
Modifié : return "Vous avez " & (unreadCount as string) & " nouveaux mails"


----------



## TeyatS (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'ai quelques petites choses a vous demander.

Je me suis mis a Geektool il y a quelques jours de cela, et lorsque j'entre les commandes pour afficher le moi ( date +%B ) et le jour ( date +%A ) , ceux ci sont marqué en anglais.

Ce n'est pas grand chose mais j'aimerais savoir comment mettre cela en français s'il vous plait.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fìx (16 Décembre 2010)

Et le reste de ton ordi est en Français?


----------



## TeyatS (16 Décembre 2010)

Oui, tout est en français sur mon ordi, c'est pour ça que je ne comprend pas =/


----------



## Tom_Sg (16 Décembre 2010)

Bah moi c'est en Français et tout est en anglais donc si tu sais, tiens moi au jus


----------



## Bouffonbleu (16 Décembre 2010)

Hello tous

Je n'avais pas vu sur cette image qu'il avait les prévisions météo pour 3 jours, quelqu'un connais le script pour ça?
Voila le lien pour l'image que vous connaissez déjà bien sur, en bas a droite vous avez les images météo:

http://img411.imageshack.us/i/conkyy.png/

Merci d&#8217;avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2010)

Jamais vu.
Peut-être un widget Yahoo.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (16 Décembre 2010)

J ai trouvé ce script mais il est un peu en vrac lol, pouvez vous regarder ce qui cloche, déjà le fait qu'il soit sur plusieurs ligne, et je pense que pour afficher les infos il doit manquer un truc mais je sais pas ou?

prev=`curl silent « http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0001&u=c » | grep -e « Forecast: » -A 2 | tail -n 1 | sed -e s/<br \/>// -e s/<BR \/>// | sed « s/\(.*\)\.\ \(.*\)/\1\?\2/ » | tr « ? »  »  » | sed « s/High:/H :/g » | sed « s/Low:/L :/g »`
day=`echo $prev | awk {print $1}`
if [  $day == "Mon" ]
then
dayfr= »Monday »
else
if [  $day == "Tue" ]
then
dayfr= »Tuesday »
else
if [  $day == "Wed" ]
then
dayfr= »Wenesday »
else
if [  $day == "Thu" ]
then
dayfr= »Thursday »
else
if [  $day == "Fri" ]
then
dayfr= »Friday »
else
if [  $day == "Sat" ]
then
dayfr= »Saturday »
else
if [  $day == "Sun" ]
then
dayfr= »Sunday »
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
echo $dayfr | tr [:lower:] [:upper:]


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2010)

Quel charabia


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Décembre 2010)

Bouffonbleu a dit:


> J ai trouvé ce script mais il est un peu en vrac lol, pouvez vous regarder ce qui cloche, déjà le fait qu'il soit sur plusieurs ligne, et je pense que pour afficher les infos il doit manquer un truc mais je sais pas ou?
> 
> prev=`curl silent « http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0001&u=c » | grep -e « Forecast: » -A 2 | tail -n 1 | sed -e s/<br \/>// -e s/<BR \/>// | sed « s/\(.*\)\.\ \(.*\)/\1\?\2/ » | tr « ? »  »  » | sed « s/High:/H :/g » | sed « s/Low:/L :/g »`
> day=`echo $prev | awk {print $1}`
> ...



remplace les » par des ' pour voir


----------



## Bouffonbleu (17 Décembre 2010)

Oui c'est vrai  sacré charabia, voila le remplacement est fait mais pas d affichage , je vais le traiter par petit bout

prev=`curl &#8211;silent « http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0001&u=c ' | grep -e ' Forecast: ' -A 2 | tail -n 1 | sed -e 's/<br \/>//' -e 's/<BR \/>//' | sed ' s/\(.*\)\.\ \(.*\)/\1\?\2/ ' | tr ' ? ' ' ' | sed ' s/High:/H :/g ' | sed ' s/Low:/L :/g '`
day=`echo $prev | awk '{print $1}'`
if [ $day == "Mon" ]
then
dayfr= 'Monday '
else
if [ $day == "Tue" ]
then
dayfr= 'Tuesday '
else
if [ $day == "Wed" ]
then
dayfr= 'Wenesday '
else
if [ $day == "Thu" ]
then
dayfr= 'Thursday '
else
if [ $day == "Fri" ]
then
dayfr= 'Friday '
else
if [ $day == "Sat" ]
then
dayfr= 'Saturday '
else
if [ $day == "Sun" ]
then
dayfr= 'Sunday '
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
echo $dayfr | tr '[:lower:]' '[:upper:]'


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

Tu m'étonnes.

Il y a des  '  des  `  des    ...etc

Ça m'a l'air d'être un gros foutoir


----------



## Bouffonbleu (17 Décembre 2010)

la correction LoL mais y a pas mal de " et ça je sais pas si il sont bien en place ou si il en manque

prev='curl &#8211;silent " http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0001&u=c " ' | grep -e ' Forecast: ' -A 2 | tail -n 1 | sed -e 's/<br \/>//' -e 's/<BR \/>//' | sed ' s/\(.*\)\.\ \(.*\)/\1\?\2/ ' | tr ' ? ' ' ' | sed ' s/High:/H :/g ' | sed ' s/Low:/L :/g ''
day='echo $prev | awk '{print $1}''
if [ $day == "Mon" ]
then
dayfr= 'Monday '
else
if [ $day == "Tue" ]
then
dayfr= 'Tuesday '
else
if [ $day == "Wed" ]
then
dayfr= 'Wenesday '
else
if [ $day == "Thu" ]
then
dayfr= 'Thursday '
else
if [ $day == "Fri" ]
then
dayfr= 'Friday '
else
if [ $day == "Sat" ]
then
dayfr= 'Saturday '
else
if [ $day == "Sun" ]
then
dayfr= 'Sunday '
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
fi
echo $dayfr | tr '[:lower:]' '[:upper:]'

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h49 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes.
> 
> Il y a des  '  des  `  des    ...etc
> 
> Ça m'a l'air d'être un gros foutoir



Pour info le script vient de la presque en fin de page  :

http://booya.fr/?p=57


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

Ouais, mais comme dit, moi je ne comprend absolument rien à ces trucs.
Je suis juste bon à copier/coller 

Faudra attendre un spécialiste, ou bien écrire un com' à l'auteur du script.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (17 Décembre 2010)

Allez les copains, remuez vos contacts (récents ou vieux), écumez les forums, faut qu'on trouve un geektooler pour nous aider un peu LOL:love:


----------



## Bouffonbleu (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonne Année a tous les geektooler:love: et autre aussi bien sur


----------



## Moutabix (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous!

Auriez-vous une idée du script qui permettrait d'afficher les mails non-lus de Gmail (sans passer par Mail)?

D'avance merci!

---------------------------------

Trouvé! Il suffisait de creusé un tout petit peu plus...

ICI

Une fois que je le serai mis à GeekTool, je testerai ça.


----------



## wath68 (3 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux essayer ces trois scripts :
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/show-your-unread-emailsgmail/
ou
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/gmail-unread-count-1/
ou
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/mail-count-in-gmail-inbox-using-keychain/


----------



## Moutabix (3 Janvier 2011)

Merci bien!

La méthode de ton premier lien semble plus compacte en termes de code...


----------



## Marco-tab (17 Janvier 2011)

salut alors j'ai un nouveau desktop que j'aime pas mal là mais j'ai un petit souci, je voudrais que lorsque je n'ai pas de mail, il affiche *no* et non *0* comme c'est le cas pour le moment...

Et donc pour les mails j'utilise ce script 

curl --silent https://compte:mdp/mail/feed/atom/ | awk  '/fullcount>/{print substr($1, 12, 1) }'

j'ai bien tenté un vain de rajouter à la fin | if /fullcount=0/{print  no}' mais cela n'a pas marché... Je connais pas bien comment cela marche, donc si quelqu'un aurait une idée!!


----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2011)

Pour moi c'est du charabia tout ces trucs, donc je ne te serai d'aucune aide.
Tu peux regarder ce fil, en anglais, peut-être que tu y trouveras quelque-chose :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=628023


----------



## Robinho325 (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Voila je suis nouveau ici quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider avec geektool pour afficher le morceau et la pochette de l'album itunes? 
Un membre avait donner un peu plus tôt ce liehttp://www.leancrew.com/all-this/2007/06/album-art-with-geektool/n pour l'avoir mais j'arrive pas à le faire c'est en anglais... help please


----------



## Calderan (18 Janvier 2011)

Robinho325 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voila je suis nouveau ici quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider avec geektool pour afficher le morceau et la pochette de l'album itunes?
> Un membre avait donner un peu plus tôt ce liehttp://www.leancrew.com/all-this/2007/06/album-art-with-geektool/n pour l'avoir mais j'arrive pas à le faire c'est en anglais... help please


Pour geektools je ne sais pas vraiment t'aider, mais quelqu'un d'autre le fera sans aucun doute.
Mais je peux te conseiller bowtie qui fais exactement ce que tu demandes.


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2011)

Regarde quelques pages plus tôt, il y a un script il me semble.


----------



## Robinho325 (20 Janvier 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Pour geektools je ne sais pas vraiment t'aider, mais quelqu'un d'autre le fera sans aucun doute.
> Mais je peux te conseiller bowtie qui fais exactement ce que tu demandes.



Merciii pour le logiciel il est nickel


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Janvier 2011)

Hello à tous,

J'ai passé ma barre de menu en noir, mais pour l'heure et la date, ça ne peut pas être transformé en blanc et la batterie, si ce n'est pas sur secteur, ce n'est pas très joli à voir (voir le fil des desktops)

Donc, j'ai fait un geektool pour l'heure et la date et pour la batterie, je n'arrive pas à trouver comment afficher le temps de charge restant sur secteur et l'autonomie en durée lorsque sur batterie.

J'ai trouvé des scripts grace à google mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher...

pour le moment mon script ça donne ça

my_ac_adapt=`ioreg -w0 -l | grep ExternalConnected | awk '{print $5}'`

if [ "$my_ac_adapt" == "Yes" ]

then

    cur_power=`ioreg -w0 -l | grep CurrentCapacity | awk '{print $5}'`

    max_power=`ioreg -w0 -l | grep MaxCapacity | awk '{print $5}'`

    bat_percent=`echo "scale=2;$cur_power / $max_power" | bc`

    bat_percent=`echo "$bat_percent * 100" | bc | sed 's/.00//'`

    echo "$bat_percent%"

else

    cur_power=`ioreg -w0 -l | grep CurrentCapacity | awk '{print $5}'`

    max_power=`ioreg -w0 -l | grep MaxCapacity | awk '{print $5}'`

    bat_percent=`echo "scale=2;$cur_power / $max_power" | bc`

    bat_percent=`echo "$bat_percent * 100" | bc | sed 's/.00//'`

    echo "$bat_percent%"

fi

donc si quelqu'un à une solution sur ce que je dois rajouter par rapport au script trouvé sur google, je lui en serait reconnaissant 

Par avance merci


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)

Peut être ça : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/system/time-left-on-your-battery-drain-or-charge/


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Janvier 2011)

Je l'ai vu mais malheureusement le temps est affiché en minutes et dans les commentaires la solution pour  afficher en heure n'a pas l'air de fonctionner (ou je l'ai mal recopié à cause de la mise en forme)

Edit : c'est bon avec la correction du 2ème commentaire


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

Pour ça le mieux c'est iStat menu.


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Janvier 2011)

je n'en veux pas, le programme est totalement beugué chez moi et je le soupconne d'avoir mis le boxon la dernière fois sur mon ordi ce qui m'avais obligé à une réinstallation


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

OK. Alors désolé mais pour la batterie, je peux pas t'aider.


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ton aide mais c'est bon 

http://tinypic.com/r/dd18uf/7
(en bas à gauche)

juste quand la charge est complete, il m'affiche (.00%) et 0:06 mais bon je ne vais pas chipoter

quand il est branché, le pourcentage est entre parenthèses et quand il ne l'est pas c'est sans 

le seul gros bug, c'est le temps qui prends un peu de temps à se calibrer une fois qu'il a été branché ou débranché en m'affichant des numéros de fous, mais c'est à cause du refresh toutes les 60s ça je pense et je ne veux pas régler à moins pour ne pas bouffer trop sur l'ordi.

Donc voila, pour moi ça a fonctionner et ça permet de ne pas installer un n-ieme programme comme slim battery monitor


----------



## Razer (11 Février 2011)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai finallement réussit grace à pa mal d'entre vous à finir mon setup geektool 

Quelques zones: 

Heure/ date / température et icone du temps,
          Flux RSS Le monde Technologies et La Une
          Un affichage IP externe
          Un calendrier sympa,
          Un affichage iTunes piste/artiste/Album
Le tout avec des typos trouvées sur net pour ajouter un coté "grunge" à tous ça 
Petit rajout de png marrant sur le coté gauche supérieur pour finir et une petite aide de nocturne pour permettre de passer le thème de OSX en noir.

Pour les codes si quelqu'un en a besoin je passe les miens sans soucis (en même temps ils sont quasiment tous sur le forum) 

Voila, merci à tous pour votre aide, je serais ravi d'en faire profiter les autres!!!

Applement votre


----------



## rico75mail (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour j'ai petit problème avec Le script pour la phrase du jour de descitations.net posté par wath68 

Cela oublie les lettres avec accents dans ce flux RSS pour des citations journalières.

je débute et j'ai cherché toute la nuit mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions

voici le script : 

URL="http://descitations.net/rss/440010300/citations.xml"
maxLength="800"
start="4"
end="1"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt


*le résultat est sur la capture d'écran en miniatures attachées 
* 
je suis sous SL 10.6.6 et j'utilise Geektool 3.0 (12A)

j'ai testé le lien http://descitations.net/rss/440010300/citations.xml avec mon navigateur et tous s'affiche correctement

avec Le script pour la phrase du jour d'Evene posté par wath68 pas de problème non plus .


Merci d'avance Pour votre aide et à wath68 pour les scripts


----------



## Meitek (21 Février 2011)

Razer a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai finallement réussit grace à pa mal d'entre vous à finir mon setup geektool
> 
> ...



Hey,
Ca rend super bien, ca m'a donne des idees merci beaucoup !


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2011)

rico75mail a dit:


> Cela oublie les lettres avec accents dans ce flux RSS pour des citations journalières.



Change la police et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.
Je viens de tester, le script marche parfaitement


----------



## iDiot (28 Février 2011)

Salut à tous!

Je me suis mis à Geektool aujourd'hui, et ne comprenant pas grand chose aux codes, je me suis contenté d'en chiper par ci par la.

J'ai un petit soucis de virgule dans l'affichage de l'utilisation de la mémoire... 





echo $(top -F -R -d -l 1 | awk '/PhysMem/ {print ((4096-($6+$10))/4096)*100}' | sed -e '/-/s//100/' | cut -c1-3 | sed -e '/\.[0-9]*/s///')%

C'est où que ça cloche dans le code? 

Merci!


----------



## Bouffonbleu (1 Mars 2011)

Voila la correction 

echo $(top -F -R -d -l 1 | awk '/PhysMem/{print " " ((4096-($6+$10))/4096) * (100)} ' | sed -e '/-/s//100/' | cut -c1-3 | sed -e '/\.[0-9]*/s///')%

A plus


----------



## iDiot (1 Mars 2011)

Bouffonbleu a dit:


> Voila la correction
> 
> echo $(top -F -R -d -l 1 | awk '/PhysMem/{print " " ((4096-($6+$10))/4096) * (100)} ' | sed -e '/-/s//100/' | cut -c1-3 | sed -e '/\.[0-9]*/s///')%
> 
> A plus




Génial! J'ai pas compris l'astuce, mais génial 

Autre soucis: j'aimerai afficher le titre du morceaux iTunes joué avec l'artiste en dessous. J'essaye de jouer avec cette commande donnée au début de ce fil mais sans résultat.



> #! /bin/bash
> osascript -e 'tell application "System Events" to if ((name of processes) contains "iTunes") then do shell script ("osascript -e " & quoted form of ("tell application \"iTunes\" to if player state is playing then \"Now Playing: \" & name of current track & \" by \" & artist of current track" & ""))'



Je pense qu'il faut séparer la chose en 2 commandes, l'une avec la name of current track et la seconde avec artist of current track mais ça ne donne rien... 

Une idée?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (1 Mars 2011)

J'ai ajouté  " "  aprés le "print" pour faire disparaitre la virgule 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------

il me semble qu'il manque la commande d'affichage print pour que le nom s'affiche, mais j'ai du mal a voir ou la placer dans ta ligne de commande.
Fait des tests tu ajoute print ou print$ oue print"" etc..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h36 ----------

J ai trouvé autre chose de plus simple regarde cette image

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/4591/capturedcran20110301224.png

A+


----------



## aznyooly (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de me mettre sur geektool et je trouve ce logiciel génial!

Par contre j'ai un soucis avec la date, cela fonctionne parfaitement mais j'aimerai qu'il me l'affiche en anglais et non en français, est-ce possible?

Merci


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous !

Je débute avec GeekTool mais bon, voila ce que j'ai réussi à faire dans un premier temps (soyez indulgent, ça vaut ce que ça vaut hein...) : http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/1411/capturedcran20110306055.jpg

Mais j'ai un soucis... Dès que je lance mon système, GeekTool ne charge aucun de mes gadgets, du coup je suis obligé d'ouvrir manuellement GeekTool pour les afficher sur le desktop... (De plus j'ai l'impression que GeekTool n'aime pas les nettoyages et optimisations d'Onyx)... Comment remédier à ça ? Quelqu'un a une solution ?...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je débute avec GeekTool mais bon, voila ce que j'ai réussi à faire dans un premier temps (soyez indulgent, ça vaut ce que ça vaut hein...) : http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/1411/capturedcran20110306055.jpg
> 
> Mais j'ai un soucis... Dès que je lance mon système, GeekTool ne charge aucun de mes gadgets, du coup je suis obligé d'ouvrir manuellement GeekTool pour les afficher sur le desktop... (De plus j'ai l'impression que GeekTool n'aime pas les nettoyages et optimisations d'Onyx)... Comment remédier à ça ? Quelqu'un a une solution ?...



As-tu mis un temps de refresh sur tes scripts ?


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

Oui, de ce côté là tout est paramétré... en revanche je me posais la question suivante : mes scripts sont-ils sauvegardés au bon endroit ?... Je les ai mis dans mon dossier "documents"...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Oui, de ce côté là tout est paramétré... en revanche je me posais la question suivante : mes scripts sont-ils sauvegardés au bon endroit ?... Je les ai mis dans mon dossier "documents"...



Quelle est la commande shell qui fait appelle à tes scripts ?


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Quelle est la commande shell qui fait appelle à tes scripts ?



Euh... Mes scripts sont directement rentrés dans la rubrique "Command" de chaque fenêtre "Properties" du shell... J'en ai ouvert une par élément... C'est pas la bonne façon de faire ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Euh... Mes scripts sont directement rentrés dans la rubrique "Command" de chaque fenêtre "Properties" du shell... J'en ai ouvert une par élément... C'est pas la bonne façon de faire ?



Est-ce que alors : Enable et Show in menu bar sont cochés dans GeekTool ?


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Est-ce que alors : Enable et Show in menu bar sont cochés dans GeekTool ?



Oui... C'est pour ça que c'est inexplicable... Je finis par me demander si je ne devrais pas virer GeekTool et le réinstaller...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Oui... C'est pour ça que c'est inexplicable... Je finis par me demander si je ne devrais pas virer GeekTool et le réinstaller...



Bon, montre nous un script alors


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

Un script météo enregistré sous extension .glet dans mon dossier Document :

curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRAQ0769&u=c" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|C<BR)' | tail -n1 | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/\(.*\), \(.*\) C$/\2&#730;C/'

Voila...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Un script météo enregistré sous extension .glet dans mon dossier Document :
> 
> curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRAQ0769&u=c" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|C<BR)' | tail -n1 | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/\(.*\), \(.*\) C$/\2&#730;C/'
> 
> Voila...



Bon, cet script .glet qui est dans ton dossier Documents, tu l'appelles bien via GeekTool et une commande shell pour qu'il s'execute, qu'elle est-elle ? (cf. ma toute première question)


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bon, cet script .glet qui est dans ton dossier Documents, tu l'appelles bien via GeekTool et une commande shell pour qu'il s'execute, qu'elle est-elle ? (cf. ma toute première question)



Non, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, mes scripts sont directement rentrés dans la rubrique "Command" de  chaque fenêtre "Properties" du shell... J'en ai ouvert une par élément qu'ensuite je sauvegarde (fichiers .glet) dans mon dossier documents...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Non, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, mes scripts sont directement rentrés dans la rubrique "Command" de  chaque fenêtre "Properties" du shell... J'en ai ouvert une par élément *qu'ensuite je sauvegarde (fichiers .glet) dans mon dossier documents*...



Le soucis vient de là. Sauvegarde simplement ta commande de shell (Cmd+S). Ton script va alors être automatiquement sauvegardé dans le dossier de chargement par défaut de GeekTool


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le soucis vient de là. Sauvegarde simplement ta commande de shell (Cmd+S). Ton script va alors être automatiquement sauvegardé dans le dossier de chargement par défaut de GeekTool



Ok, et ensuite ?... C'est tout ce qu'il y a à faire pour que cela fonctionne correctement ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Ok, et ensuite ?... C'est tout ce qu'il y a à faire pour que cela fonctionne correctement ?



Oui. Fait un test tu verras


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

Ok, merci de ton aide... Je te tiens au courant... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------

Bon... Cmd+S ne fonctionne pas... Apparemment il faut sauvegarder les scripts dans le dossier "var" qui semble être le dossier prévu à cet effet... Seulement je ne sais pas où il se trouve...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Ok, merci de ton aide... Je te tiens au courant...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------
> 
> Bon... Cmd+S ne fonctionne pas... Apparemment il faut sauvegarder les scripts dans le dossier "var" qui semble être le dossier prévu à cet effet... Seulement je ne sais pas où il se trouve...



Finder -> Aller -> Aller au dossier ; /var


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2011)

Tu as ce soucis juste avec la météo ?

Tu as essayé ça pour la météo ? :
http://forums.macg.co/5377570-post148.html


----------



## DarkSide75 (6 Mars 2011)

Yes !!!! Merci Hal !!! J'ai rebooté et ça marche !!! Désolé mais avant j'étais sur PC (dont je maîtrise parfaitement l'environnement...) et ça ne fait qu'un an que j'ai mon iMac du coup je n'en maîtrise pas encore toutes les subtilités...

Maintenant il faut que je trouve le moyen de changer la couleur de ma barre de menu et vu que sous OS X 10.6 il n'y a pas grand chose à part ThemePark qui semble super lourd à utiliser, je sent que je vais galérer !... Mais bon, pour ça il faut que je change de topic car hors sujet ici... Merci encore en tout cas !... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Tu as ce soucis juste avec la météo ?
> 
> Tu as essayé ça pour la météo ? :
> http://forums.macg.co/5377570-post148.html



Non, j'avais ce soucis pour tout... la météo devrait suivre... No soucy... Dans le cas contraire je ne manquerai pas de te tenir au courant...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Yes !!!! Merci Hal !!! J'ai rebooté et ça marche !!! Désolé mais avant j'étais sur PC (dont je maîtrise parfaitement l'environnement...) et ça ne fait qu'un an que j'ai mon iMac du coup je n'en maîtrise pas encore toutes les subtilités...



Le topic est là pour ça


----------



## DarkSide75 (8 Mars 2011)

Boujour !

Alors résultat des courses : je m'étais fait un beau bureau... J'y avais passé du temps et tout sauvegardé dans le dossier /var proposé par GeekTool par défaut... Le lendemain j'allume mon Mac et là !!!... :affraid: GeekTool a buggé ! il m'a fusillé tout ce que j'avais fait !!! tous mes gadgets météo que j'avais mis tant de temps à faire entre autre !... Et impossible de les retrouver ! Rien dans le dossier /var !... Suis dégoûté... Arf !...   

Je sais plus si je dois recommencer ou renoncer de crainte que ça ne recommence... Si quelqu'un a la solution pour m'éviter ce désagrément, ce serait sympa de me la donner... J'ai pas envie d'installer le tout moche Yahoo Widgets...


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2011)

Toujours faire des sauvegardes, même de tes scripts dans un dossier à part.

Sinon la meilleur solution consiste à écrire tes scripts en .sh ou .py ou autre (Python, etc.) via le soft Fraise (gratuit) par exemple, les sauvegarder dans Documents (par exemple) puis d'aller les executer à travers la command du Shell de GeekTool (/chemin du script/.script.sh).


Plus qu'a recommancer


----------



## Yorwan (8 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Toujours faire des sauvegardes, même de tes scripts dans un dossier à part.
> 
> Sinon la meilleur solution consiste à écrire tes scripts en .sh ou .py ou autre (Python, etc.) via le soft Fraise (gratuit) par exemple, les sauvegarder dans Documents (par exemple) puis d'aller les executer à travers la command du Shell de GeekTool (/chemin du script/.script.sh).
> 
> ...



Si il sait pas de quoi tu parles, le soft Fraise est Smultron 

Je m'étais déja fait embrouiller comme ça :hein:


----------



## DarkSide75 (8 Mars 2011)

Yorwan a dit:


> Si il sait pas de quoi tu parles, le soft Fraise est Smultron
> 
> Je m'étais déja fait embrouiller comme ça :hein:



Si je sais... Fraise = Smultron... 

Ce que je ne connais pas c'est la syntaxe complète de la ligne de commande qu'il faut entrer dans GeekTool pour l'appel à exécution des scripts...


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Si je sais... Fraise = Smultron...
> 
> Ce que je ne connais pas c'est la syntaxe complète de la ligne de commande qu'il faut entrer dans GeekTool pour l'appel à exécution des scripts...



/chemin du script/nom_de_ton_script.sh (ou .py ou.c selon le langage utilisé).

Après tu as des commandes du type /chemin du script/nom_de_ton_script.sh -c  mais je ne pense pas que tes scripts soient si compliqués


----------



## Aidreon (8 Mars 2011)

Apres avoir recu mon nouveau MacBook Pro, j'ai dû tout reinstaller. Du coup, je me suis remis a GeekTool...galère les scripts quand on a plus l'habitude ^^

Enfin apres une bonne soirée dessus, et grace a ce fil et à votre aide, voila un résultat simple et à mon gout


----------



## DarkSide75 (8 Mars 2011)

Aidreon a dit:


> Apres avoir recu mon nouveau MacBook Pro, j'ai dû tout reinstaller. Du coup, je me suis remis a GeekTool...galère les scripts quand on a plus l'habitude ^^
> 
> Enfin apres une bonne soirée dessus, et grace a ce fil et à votre aide, voila un résultat simple et à mon gout



Sympa !!! Comment tu as fait pour changer la couleur de la barre des menus ?...


----------



## Aidreon (8 Mars 2011)

J'utilise le programme "Nocturne", la version 2.0 permet d'inverser les couleurs de la barre des menus. 

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-Utilities/Nocturne.shtml


----------



## DarkSide75 (8 Mars 2011)

Aidreon a dit:


> J'utilise le programme "Nocturne", la version 2.0 permet d'inverser les couleurs de la barre des menus
> 
> http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-Utilities/Nocturne.shtml



Terrible !!!! Merci !!!


----------



## DarkSide75 (9 Mars 2011)

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner la commande UNIX exacte avec la syntaxe pour appeler les fichiers scripts dans GeekTool ?... Je m'en sort pas ! Arf ! :hein:

GeekTool ne lance pas automatiquement mes fichiers .glet au démarrage ! Pfff...


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2011)

Tu parles de ça ?
osascript /Users/wath/Documents/Scripts/itunestitle1.scpt


----------



## DarkSide75 (9 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu parles de ça ?
> osascript /Users/wath/Documents/Scripts/itunestitle1.scpt



oui sauf que ça ne fonctionne pas... Pourtant j'écris la commande telle que tu l'écris... mis à part que le fichier de destination est .glet et non .scpt pour la simple raison que mes scripts fonctionnent en les entrant directement dans l'espace de saisie "command" de la fenêtre du shell lorsque j'en ouvre un, mais l'éditeur AppleScript refuse de les compiler...

mais de toute façon même les scripts simples comme la date ou l'heure, GeekTool refuse de les afficher automatiquement lorsque je démarre mon Mac... Pourtant toutes les cases sont cochées (y compris la case "enable" donc) et de plus, j'ai mis GeekTool en ouverture automatique dans les préférences système mais rien y fait...


----------



## DarkSide75 (9 Mars 2011)

Personne pour m'aider ?...


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Personne pour m'aider ?...



Bon. 

Tu ouvres Fraise, sauvegardes ton code dedans avec en première ligne : #!/bin/bash
(puis seconde ligne tes lignes de code).

Tu sauvegardes. Tu fermes. Tu ajoutes à ton fichier l'extension .sh

Puis dans GeekTool maintenant, dans la command shell tu tapes : /chemin_de_ton_fichier/nom_fichier.sh


----------



## DarkSide75 (9 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Puis dans GeekTool maintenant, dans la command shell tu tapes : /chemin_de_ton_fichier/nom_fichier.sh



Avec la commande "osascript" devant ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2011)

DarkSide75 a dit:


> Avec la commande "osascript" devant ?



  Non.


----------



## DarkSide75 (9 Mars 2011)

Bon, j'ai suivi à la lettre ton petit tuto mais chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## KimJongHyun (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour 

J'ai parcouru le fil de discussion et internet pour assouvir ma recherche néanmoins je ne trouve pas le script pour affiché le mois... Jusquà la c'est simple je l'ai...  Le soucis c'est que je l'ai soit tout en minuscule soit tout en majuscule et mon coté un peu trop ordonné aimerait juste la majuscule a la première lettre... Je suis nul je n'y arrive pas, quelqu'un aurait la solution ?  Merci d'avance !


----------



## Bouffonbleu (17 Mars 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai parcouru le fil de discussion et internet pour assouvir ma recherche néanmoins je ne trouve pas le script pour affiché le mois... Jusquà la c'est simple je l'ai...  Le soucis c'est que je l'ai soit tout en minuscule soit tout en majuscule et mon coté un peu trop ordonné aimerait juste la majuscule a la première lettre... Je suis nul je n'y arrive pas, quelqu'un aurait la solution ?  Merci d'avance !



As tu ce format

date "+%A %d %B %l:%M:%S"


----------



## KimJongHyun (17 Mars 2011)

J'ai exactement celui çi : DATE +%B
Merci de ton attention, c'est sympa !


----------



## Undead (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, me revoilà après une longue absence...
J'ai encore besoin de votre aide :rose: , veuillez m'en excuser.

Voilà, depuis un certain temps, j'ai accumulé pas mal de flux RSS, que je "suis" via l'application Mail. Jusqu'à là pas de soucis. Seulement, ce sont des flux mis-à-jour seulement une fois par semaine environs... j'ai donc "seulement" un "non-lu" tout les 2 ou 3 jours.

C'est pourquoi j'aimerais avoir un rappel de leur arrivé sur mon bureau, via geektool.
Il est déjà présent sur le fil une solution pour suivre en directe des flux sur notre bureau , mais je ne peux pas me permettre d'afficher 7 ou 8 flux à la fois... (15 pouces oblige) .
J'aimerais une solution semblable à celle de mes mails, qui passe via un AppleScript :

tell application "System Events"
	if exists process "Mail" then
		try
			tell application "Mail"
				set unreadCount to unread count of inbox
				if (unreadCount is equal to 1) then
					set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string
					set name_senders to extract name from the_sender
					return "Tu as un nouveau message de " & name_senders

				else

					if (unreadCount is greater than 1) then
						set the_sender to get the sender of (messages of inbox whose read status is false) as string
						set name_senders to extract name from the_sender
						return "Tu as " & (unreadCount as string) & " nouveaux messages"
					end if
				end if
			end tell
		end try
	end if
end tell

J'aimerais VRAIMENT, quelque chose d'identique, mais pour le RSS...
Est-ce possible selon vous ?

Merci de m'éclairer à ce sujet.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (19 Mars 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> J'ai exactement celui çi : DATE +%B
> Merci de ton attention, c'est sympa !



As tu fait un essai avec le script que je t ai donné? c'est mieux ou pas?


----------



## KimJongHyun (19 Mars 2011)

Oui et çà n'a rien changé, je te remercie néanmoins  Je suis même partis regardé dans les préférences système au niveau de la date et heure pour voir l'affichage mais rien...


----------



## Bouffonbleu (19 Mars 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> Oui et çà n'a rien changé, je te remercie néanmoins  Je suis même partis regardé dans les préférences système au niveau de la date et heure pour voir l'affichage mais rien...



Va voir cette image:






http://img852.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20110319002.jpg/

et celle la:
http://img851.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20110319002.jpg/






J espère que cela pourra t aider


----------



## KimJongHyun (19 Mars 2011)

Encore merci, je teste çà demain, je suis sur du XP actuellement, je tiendrais au courant sur ce fil  Merci de ton dépannage !


----------



## Razer (25 Mars 2011)

Salut, 
J'avais posté mon set quelques page plutôt et j'essaye aujourd'hui de sortir un script pour les news Facebook (en gros mon wall facebook).
Le script est bon normalement mais le soucis c'est que j'ai des: &nbsp;&nbsp; a chaque début de message... un peu moche. Quelqu'un a une idée pour les faire disparaitre?

Pour info j'utilise l'outil RSS news Feed reeder de Facebook.

URL="http://www.gencolee.com/fb/newsfeedrss.php?u=..."
maxLength="800"
start="3"
end="8"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Larme (25 Mars 2011)

Tu ne peux pas mes « cutter » ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Mars 2011)

Pour les fans de météo avec GeekTool :


----------



## Razer (27 Mars 2011)

j'aime beaucoup!! tu pourrais me dire où as tu trouvé ces superes icones pour la météo?


----------



## wath68 (27 Mars 2011)

Ben il faut cliquer sur l'image, tout est expliqué


----------



## EagleOne (28 Mars 2011)

D'ailleurs ce site qui référence les geeklets est super bien fait.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (30 Mars 2011)

Razer a dit:


> Salut,
> J'avais posté mon set quelques page plutôt et j'essaye aujourd'hui de sortir un script pour les news Facebook (en gros mon wall facebook).
> Le script est bon normalement mais le soucis c'est que j'ai des: &nbsp;&nbsp; a chaque début de message... un peu moche. Quelqu'un a une idée pour les faire disparaitre?
> 
> ...



Salut
Utilise UTF 8 dans les paramètre de police

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Ben il faut cliquer sur l'image, tout est expliqué




Salut 

je cherche toujours comment mettre la météo sur 3 jours ou plus, une idée?


----------



## wath68 (30 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben il faut cliquer sur l'image, tout est expliqué




Il faut aller ici : http://gtwthr.com/



> For forecast weather data, replace the [num] section with the number of the day that you want the weather information for. Day 0 references the current day. Right now, only the current day and two days ahead are available.



Tu dois récupérer les Geeklets sur la page (en cliquant sur l'image) et modifier la localisation et le code pour les icônes et la température.
Les codes se trouvent sous "Forecast Data"


----------



## Bouffonbleu (30 Mars 2011)

Merci je vais voir si je peux m'en sortir 

A bientot


----------



## Razer (31 Mars 2011)

Bouffonbleu a dit:


> Salut
> Utilise UTF 8 dans les paramètre de police
> 
> Hey salut,
> ...


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2011)

Ici :


----------



## Razer (2 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ici :



Merci, j'avais pas regardé à cet endroit. Mais malheureusement ca ne change rien...
Dommage


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Avril 2011)

Razer a dit:


> Salut,
> J'avais posté mon set quelques page plutôt et j'essaye aujourd'hui de sortir un script pour les news Facebook (en gros mon wall facebook).
> Le script est bon normalement mais le soucis c'est que j'ai des: &nbsp;&nbsp; a chaque début de message... un peu moche. Quelqu'un a une idée pour les faire disparaitre?
> 
> ...



Alors le "&nsb;" en HTML et XHTML représente des espaces, regarde si dans ton code il n y a pas des espaces inutile , fait des test, en supprimant des espaces en trop de ci de la entre les codes.
désole pour ma réponse tardive.


----------



## imhotep45 (30 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour la météo c'est hyper-simple.
> 
> 1°) Aller ici : http://weather.yahoo.com/ et chercher sa ville (Enter city or zip code)
> Ton URL va ressembler à ça (exemple avec Mulhouse, pour moi) :
> ...



Bonjour a tous j'ai suivi ce très bon tuto tout fonctionne mes des que je redémarre le mac l'icon météo disparait quelqu'un aurais une idée
Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2011)

Je pense que tu as peut-être oublié de changer le temps de Refresh.

Ne pas le laisser à zéro.

Comme l'exemple ci-dessous, il est à 1 seconde.


----------



## imhotep45 (30 Avril 2011)

Le screen que tu me fait voir et pour la date ou l'heure moi mon problème et l'icon météo qui ne revient pas après un redémarrage !


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2011)

Oui, je sais, mais le principe est le même.
Tu as bien mis autre chose que zéro, à coté de "Refresh every ..." ?


----------



## imhotep45 (30 Avril 2011)

Oui impec merci wath68


----------



## imhotep45 (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

je voudrais un peux d'aide sur ce mod geektool depuis ce matin je galère et rien a faire sa ne fonctionne pas 

Le lien : http://kirykid.deviantart.com/art/VolumeBar-211688417

En sachant que j'ai mis le dossier dans /Users/richard45/

Merci d'avance pour votre aides


----------



## Zooropalg (19 Juin 2011)

Je vais paraitre pour un gros naze mais je ne comprends rien à rien. J'ai parcouru les 22 pages sans rien capter. LOL

Je poursuis mes investigations 

Merci pour ce forum de passionnées


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Je vais paraitre pour un gros naze mais je ne comprends rien à rien. J'ai parcouru les 22 pages sans rien capter. LOL
> 
> Je poursuis mes investigations
> 
> Merci pour ce forum de passionnées



Tu veux faire quoi ?


----------



## Jaybee90 (20 Juin 2011)

Je débute dans la custo mac, j'ai découvert GeekTool hier et c'est assez compliqué de trouver de bons scripts qui marchent...


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2011)

Geektool ne fonctionne pas sur la DP4 de Lion ou c'est moi qui ai du mal ?


----------



## Calderan (21 Juin 2011)

Fiozo a dit:


> Geektool ne fonctionne pas sur la *DP4* de Lion ou c'est moi qui ai du mal ?


Comme son nom l'indique c'est une version non finalisée donc il y a des chances pour que des outils comme geektool ne fonctionne pas encore.

Wait & see


----------



## cyberwarrior (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Petite question de bleu ...

Je viens de switcher et j'ai installé GeekTool.
J'utilise des scripts pour afficher date-heure etc ...

J'ai mis l'affichage en haut à droite du bureau.

Et là mon soucis : quand je connecter une clé usb ou un DDE, ou qu'il y a un montage pour installation, le logo se met en haut à droite du bureau, pile sur l'heure affichée ...

Est-il possible de faire en sorte que les montages et compagnies s'affichent par défaut en haut à gauche et non à droite ?
Au Pire du Pire, je mettrais l'affichage de l'heure-date en bas à droite mais ça me plait pas trop ...

Merci @+


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2011)

Après tu as une autre solution qui évite l'affichage sur le bureau de ce que tu raccordes au Mac, ce ou ces éléments restant  toujours visible dans une fenêtre du Finder. Tu vas dans menu Finder en haut à droite de la barre de menu, préférences, décoches tout dans "Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau" et tu n'auras pas besoin de changer ton heure de place.


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Bon alors, à la demande générale, le script :
> 
> ...




Tu m'excuseras de te citer ici Wath..... Mais j'voudrais savoir où le trouver rapidement le jour où l'envie me prendra de le mettre!  (le fil "Nos desktop" pouvant se prendre 50 pages en seulement  très peu de temps par moment! :rateau: )


Et j'en profite pour te remercier une nouvelle fois pour ce partage!


----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2011)

:rose: bah de rien.




cyberwarrior a dit:


> quand je connecter une clé usb ou un DDE, ou qu'il y a un montage pour installation, le logo se met en haut à droite du bureau, pile sur l'heure affichée ...
> 
> Est-il possible de faire en sorte que les montages et compagnies s'affichent par défaut en haut à gauche et non à droite ?
> Au Pire du Pire, je mettrais l'affichage de l'heure-date en bas à droite mais ça me plait pas trop ...
> ...


Je ne connais pas de méthode pour afficher les volumes à droite, par contre tu peux tricher.

Il faut rajouter sur le bureau en haut à droite (sous ton heure GeekTool) un dossier (ou un fichier) avec une icône invisible et sans nom.

Quand tu vas brancher ta clef USB ou autres, l'icône va se placer sous ton fichier invisible.
En gros tu réserves la place.


----------



## Patrowski (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous j'ai vu sur sa de watch : http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/7566/capturedcran2011062525j.png

Le calendrier serait-il possible d'avoir le script concernant ce calendrier SVP ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2011)

Connais pas de watch :rateau:

Le calendrier c'est DateLine, pas un script.


----------



## Patrowski (28 Juillet 2011)

Ah d'accord. 
Et date Line gratuit c'est possible ?


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2011)

Avant qu'elle ne soit sur l'App Store, il y avait une version gratuite, avec juste quelques fonctionnalités en moins par rapport à la version payante.

Maintenant je crois pas qu'il n'y a plus de version gratuite.


----------



## Patrowski (28 Juillet 2011)

Arf les escros ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

C'est bon Watch je l'ai eu DateLine. 

Pour avoir le même que toi comment dois-je faire ? 
Merci


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juillet 2011)

Patrowski a dit:


> Arf les escros ^^
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu vas dans "apparence" et tu fais joujou avec toutes les possibilités ! 

ps: gaffe, si tu continues a l'appeler *Watch*, ça va mal finir !!!


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche


----------



## seba_far (2 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour la météo c'est hyper-simple.
> 
> 1°) Aller ici : http://weather.yahoo.com/ et chercher sa ville (Enter city or zip code)
> Ton URL va ressembler à ça (exemple avec Mulhouse, pour moi) :
> ...



bonsoir voila nombre de fois que j'essaie de faire mon geektool météo avec ce modèle mais il n'y a pas moyen avec mes lien de là où j'habite ça marche pas mais sur le modèle ça marche...

j'ai l'image donc l'étape N°5, et la 4,5,6 avec mes liens ça marche pas, mes cases sont vides et pour l'étape 3 es ce que je devrai avoir quelque chose?

Es ce que une âme charitable pourrai essayer ? 

donc voici mon lien de l'étape n°1 : "_http://weather.yahoo.com/france/lorraine/verdun-630677/_"

et celui de l'étape n°2 : _feed://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0431&u=f_

ce que j'ai trouvé bizarre c'est que a la place de http j'ai feed dans un navigateur j'ai copier l'adresse ça m'envoie toujours sur la bonne page. Et même en remplacent feed par http ça marche via le navigateur mais pas dans tool.

En espérant être compréhensible, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit. En espérant une réponse positive


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Je viens de tester, ça fonctionne.

Voilà ton premier lien, celui de l'étape 4 :

```
curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/lorraine/verdun-630677/" | grep "forecast-icon" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\')\;\ _background.*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather.png\
```

Et le deuxième, celui de l'étape 6 :

```
curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0431&u=c" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|C<BR)' | tail -n1 | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/\(.*\), \(.*\) C$/\2&#730;C/'
```

Je pense que tu as oublié les " au début et à la fin du deuxième lien que tu as posté.
Ceci explique que même en mettant "http" à la place de "feed" cela ne pouvait pas marcher.
Enfin je crois.

Ne pas oublier aussi de changer la valeur de rafraichissement "Refresh every" pour les trois parties.
Mettre 60 secondes par exemple.

Voili voilou.
Sur ce, je retourne à ma nuit Hero Corp


----------



## seba_far (2 Août 2011)

merci l'ami ca marche nikel


----------



## seba_far (2 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai un deuxième soucies j'ai redémarré mon mac une 2ème et l'image de la météo a disparue, ci-joint ma capture de la commande, est-elle indépendante? merci à bientôt


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je préviens d'avance, je suis nul avec les scripts et à peu près autant avec GeekTool. 
Ceci étant dit, j'aimerais avoir sur le Bureau ce que joue iTunes. J'ai essayé avec un vieux post de Wath mais ça ne donne rien, la fenêtre GT est vide.
J'ai réussi à peu près avec un post trouvé sur le web mais j'ai un blême : comment supprimer tout ce qui est encadré pour ne garder que chanteur et le titre ?






Voici le script que j'ai trouvé :
_tell application "System Events"
    set powerCheck to ((application processes whose (name is equal to "iTunes")) count)
    if powerCheck = 0 then
        return ""
    end if
end tell
tell application "iTunes"
    try
        set playerstate to (get player state)
    end try
    if playerstate = paused then
        set trackPaused to " (paused)"
    else
        set trackPaused to ""
    end if
    if playerstate = stopped then
        return "Stopped"
    end if
    set trackID to the current track
    set trackName to the name of trackID
    set artistName to the artist of trackID
    set albumName to the album of trackID
    set totalData to "Track  : " & trackName & trackPaused & "
Artist : " & artistName & "
Album  : " & albumName
    return totalData
end tell_
J'ai essayé de supprimer des lignes mais plus rien n'apparaît après. 

Soyez indulgents, ça fait pas loin de 3 heures que je cherche une solution ici et sur le web et que je fais des essais. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2011)

Here we go :


```
tell application "System Events"
	set powerCheck to ((application processes whose (name is equal to "iTunes")) count)
	if powerCheck = 0 then
		return ""
	end if
end tell
tell application "iTunes"
	try
		set playerstate to (get player state)
	end try
	if playerstate = paused then
		set trackPaused to " (paused)"
	else
		set trackPaused to ""
	end if
	if playerstate = stopped then
		return "Stopped"
	end if
	set trackID to the current track
	set trackName to the name of trackID
	set artistName to the artist of trackID
	set totalData to trackName & trackPaused & "
" & artistName & "
"
	return totalData
end tell
```


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Here we go : (...)


Et en plus ça fonctionne ! Trop fort ! 



Merci beaucoup. Je ne peux pas te bouler mais le c&#339;ur y est.


----------



## Gunners66 (22 Août 2011)

Salut à tous!!

Après m'être tapé les 23 pages de la discussion  j'ai réussi à faire ça sur mon Mac, je suis pas trop mécontent!!

J'aimerai juste si cela est possible avoir les conditions météo en français au lieu d'avoir Partly Cloudy je préférerai partiellement nuageux

Si une âme charitable à une solution? 

Merci

http://s3.noelshack.com/upload/16144394559084_capture_dacran_20110822__193027.png

Merci de poster des miniatures.


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2011)

Je ne penses pas que cela soit possible, vu que GeekTool récupère les informations sur le site weather.yahoo.com qui n'est pas français.


----------



## Larme (22 Août 2011)

Mouarf, doit y avoir moyen de modifier le texte "à la main" avec plein de if


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2011)

Je ne crois pas, vu que ce n'est pas un script, tu n'as pas accès au texte à modifier malheureusement.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Hier j'ai installé la météo mais ce matin il ne reste plus que la température. Le nuage a disparu et il n'y a plus rien à la place. Même pas un soleil mais ça c'est logique. 
Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?
Merci.


----------



## Fìx (23 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Hier j'ai installé la météo mais ce matin il ne reste plus que la température. Le nuage a disparu et il n'y a plus rien à la place. Même pas un soleil mais ça c'est logique.
> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?
> Merci.



Pareil chez moi.....


Mais je crois savoir pourquoi >>> http://weather.yahoo.com/ _(hop... Archive au cas où que ça reviendre!   )_

En revanche, ce qui est vraiment étonnant, c'est que la température continue de s'afficher... :mouais: 



-----------------------------


EDIT :

Bon, j'pense que la solution peut être dans le coin :

Essaies de modifier l'adresse dans le script par celle là :

http://fr.meteo.yahoo.com/


_(moi j'peux pô, la fenêtre geektool qui sert au script est perdue en dehors de l'écran!  )_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> (...) Mais je crois savoir pourquoi


Euh... pas moi_. _
S'il faut retourner sur le site tous les jours pour changer le code c'est le bordel. 



Fìx a dit:


> En revanche, ce qui est vraiment étonnant, c'est que la température continue de s'afficher... :mouais:  (...)


Oui je ne comprends pas pourquoi non plus.




Fìx a dit:


> EDIT :
> 
> Bon, j'pense que la solution peut être dans le coin :
> 
> ...



Pas sûr que ça fonctionne : sur weather.youplala.com il faut copier l'adresse RSS et je suppose que c'est ça qui est censé déterminer l'affichage sur le Bureau ?

Je vais essayer quand même. Merci. 

edit/ J'ai recopié une nouvelle url sur weather.machin.com et l'image est revenue.
Et en débranchant le modem la température s'efface mais l'image reste. 

Je vais essayer avec météo.youpi.com.


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)

Vous avez bien changé le temps de rafraichissement de tout les éléments ?

Je crois que si on laisse à zéro ça ne fonctionne plus au re-démarrage.


----------



## Fìx (23 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Euh... pas moi_. _



Bah je pense tout simplement que ça ne marche plus car leur site a un problème...

La seule énigme pour moi, c'est le fait que la température continue de marcher... :sick: (quoique... le script fait référence à une URL différente.... À voir... )


Toujours est il que la solution réside peut-être en refaisant le tuto de wath mais en se servant de ce site.... (la version FR.)

Mais un problème se posera toujours, c'est peut-être le nom de l'image à donner (tuto de wath ; partie 5°) qui n'est peut-être pas le même dans la version FR? :sick:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Vous avez bien changé le temps de rafraichissement de tout les éléments ?
> 
> Je crois que si on laisse à zéro ça ne fonctionne plus au re-démarrage.



Ah non.....

Ah..... et je viens de m'apercevoir que j'avais toujours pas enlevé non plus l'autocollant "ducon la joie" sur mon front.....  


Nan j'déconne!  ... Bien sûr qu'il était en rafraîchissement auto!   Toutes les 90sec.... 



Bon t'manière.... ça m'manque pô tant que ça pis j'ai surtout la grosse flemme de chercher à réparer c'truc! :rateau: J'faisais ça surtout pour aider PoorMonster! :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Vous avez bien changé le temps de rafraichissement de tout les éléments ? (...)


Oui j'ai 30 secondes pour la température et pour l'image.


Fìx a dit:


> (...) Toujours est il que la solution réside peut-être en refaisant le tuto de wath mais en se servant de ce site.... (la version FR.) (...)


Non je viens d'essayer et je n'ai plus de température. Mais j'ai toujours l'image.  
Je continue de croire que l'url avec RSS est déterminante.


Fìx a dit:


> (...) J'faisais ça surtout pour aider PoorMonster! :rose:


Si ça ne fonctionne pas ce n'est vraiment pas important, t'inquiète.


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)

Je disais ça parce-que quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce soucis, et c'était parce-qu'il avait laissé sur zéro.
Dommage, je ne retrouve plus le post.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Je disais ça parce-que quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce soucis, et c'était parce-qu'il avait laissé sur zéro. (...)


Ah OK.
Si rien ne change ça peut éventuellement s'expliquer parce qu'il n'y a pas de rafraîchissement des données.
Mais là, à 30 secondes de rafraîchissement, l'image disparaît et la température continue de varier.
Et plus curieux encore comme je l'ai dit plus haut :


PoorMonsteR a dit:


> (...) Et en débranchant le modem la température s'efface mais l'image reste.  (...)



edit/ Et là ça fonctionne bien : la température monte un peu et les nuages gris s'effilochent. Il va faire beau bientôt.


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)

Je vais essayer le script


----------



## Fìx (23 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Et en débranchant le modem la température s'efface mais l'image reste.



Bah ça pourrait s'expliquer par le fait que, tant que Geektool ne cherche pas à rafraîchir la météo, la dernière image reste à l'écran! 

Si j'peux te donner un conseil, attend qu'il fasse grand soleil et que la température soit à 27°C et enlève le rafraîchissement de Geektool, t'auras du beau temps toute l'année comme ça! :style:


----------



## Gunners66 (23 Août 2011)

J'ai aussi le même problème avec l'icône météo à chaque fois que je redémarre l'ordi l'icône disparait!


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)

Fìx

Bon, j'ai essayé le script.
J'ai tout mis à 10 secondes, et j'ai redémarré.
R-A-S, l'icône et la température sont toujours là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah ça pourrait s'expliquer par le fait que, tant que Geektool ne cherche pas à rafraîchir la météo, la dernière image reste à l'écran!


Un peu capilotracté mais pourquoi pas. 



Fìx a dit:


> Si j'peux te donner un conseil, attend qu'il fasse grand soleil et que la température soit à 27°C et enlève le rafraîchissement de Geektool, t'auras du beau temps toute l'année comme ça! :style:


Ouais cool ! Mais si ça ne fonctionne pas je te boule rouge. 

Ah ben non on peut plus. 

Sinon, plus sérieusement, je vais tout éteindre et redémarrer pour voir si l'image est toujours là.


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)

Vous avez quelle version de GeekTool ?
Je ne sais pas si ça peut influencer ou pas.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> (...) R-A-S, l'icône et la température sont toujours là


Moi aussi mais l'image a mis plusieurs minutes à monter. La température, par contre, est venue tout de suite.
Je pense à quelque chose : ça fonctionne maintenant après un redémarrage peut-être que parce que ce sont les informations de la météo d'aujourd'hui ?
Et que si ça ne fonctionne pas demain c'est qu'il y a un problème d'url ?
Et peut-être aussi de flux RSS ? (je sais je persiste dans mon idée  ).


wath68 a dit:


> Vous avez quelle version de GeekTool ? (...)








Je suis sur SL.


----------



## j3r3my-m (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je voulais remercier Wath pour son petit tuto pour la météo.

Et j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de mettre plusieurs fond d'écran qui changerais en fonction de l'heure

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

Ça doit être faisable avec les Préférences Systèmes du Mac...
C'est ce qu'il me semble le plus simple...
Avec Geektool, à base de if, et d'importation d'image, sûrement...


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2011)

À une époque lointaine, j'utilisais Desktopia.

Une appli qui changait le fond d'écran suivant l'heure de la journée : un fond "nuit" la nuit, un fond "lever de soleil" le matin, "ensoleillé à midi, etc..
Les tranches horaires étaient paramétrables et tu pouvais mettre autant de fond que tu voulais.

De plus, Desktopia est "livré" avec un set de wallpapers exclusifs de Laurent Baumann.

L'appli n'est plus supportée depuis 2009 (!!) mais je crois qu'elle marchait encore très bien sous Snow Leopard.

Si tu veux tester, c'est ici : http://www.chatelp.org/?page_id=6


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Août 2011)

Bonne nouvelle : en allumant mon Mac j'ai retrouvé mes nuages !


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2011)

17°C seulement ???? mais t'habites où, en antarctique ? lol


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> 17°C seulement ???? mais t'habites où, en antarctique ? lol


Naaan. 

Région parisienne. Et 17° le matin on est content. C'est presque l'été. :rateau:

edit/ En fait, je me demande si c'est vraiment fiable :






3 degrés d'écart en 1 heure.


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2011)

Petit coup de coeur.
Emploi de GeekTool déjà vu, mais ici dans un style plus ancien.
Le "What the hell is wrong with you two?" me plait beaucoup 




Trouvé ici : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/collections/the-amazing-spider-man-desktop/


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Août 2011)

Salut wath68,
J'ai une petite question au sujet de l'heure, comment afficher sous cette forme ex: 17:23:25
ce que j&#8217;obtiens est toujours sous cette forme : 5:23:25
voila le code de l heure que j utilise: date "+%l:%M:%S"
Merci de ton aide


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2011)

De mémoire, et parce-que je n'ai pas envie de fouiller le fil, je crois que c'est %H


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Août 2011)

Non, le H affiche le mois ??? bon je vais fouiller encore le forum.
merci et a bientôt


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2011)

%C  

Ou bien date +%T qui affiche heure+minutes+secondes


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2011)

Comment donner un ombre à mon texte pour qu'il ressorte mieux ?
J'ai tenté de mettre le même texte en noir décalé, mais l'actualisation n'était pas faite au même moment `mon plus grand étonnement...


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> %C
> 
> Ou bien date +%T qui affiche heure+minutes+secondes



Merci le bon scrip est:

 date "+%C:%M:%S"

Super merci encore


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Août 2011)

Voila mon écran en pj, si cela peut intéresser certain


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2011)

Pas fan, pas mal d'icones sur le dock qui me paraissent inutiles, et je trouve que les flux RSS ne sont pas très visibles...


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2011)

20:28:37 ... 21:28:38 ... y'a un truc qui m'échappe 

Sinon, pareil que mon voisin du dessus.


----------



## Fìx (25 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Comment donner un ombre à mon texte pour qu'il ressorte mieux ?
> J'ai tenté de mettre le même texte en noir décalé, mais l'actualisation n'était pas faite au même moment `mon plus grand étonnement...



Normalement tu devrais avoir ça...


----------



## Gunners66 (25 Août 2011)

Pas mal du tout mais c'est vrai que ton dock contient beaucoup d'icône à mon sens inutile, tu peux en enlever certaine comme launchpad, mission control....surtout maintenant qu'on peux y accéder avec le trackpad.

Les secondes sur le desktop j'avais essayé mais ça me perturbe trop comme le tic tac des horloges je focalise trop dessus  .... je sais je suis pas normal


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> 20:28:37 ... 21:28:38 ... y'a un truc qui m'échappe
> 
> Sinon, pareil que mon voisin du dessus.


oui c'est vrai, je cherche j ai du mettre une valeur dans le script qui ne sert a rien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h30 ----------




Larme a dit:


> Pas fan, pas mal d'icones sur le dock qui me paraissent inutiles, et je trouve que les flux RSS ne sont pas très visibles...



Ha les icones c'est effectivement mon choix sur le 27" y a la place pour ouvrir plein de truc et pour le RSS effectivement sur cette image cela ne rend pas mais en réel wahooo, tres clair.


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2011)

Tu as mis combien de temps de rafraichissement ?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu as mis combien de temps de rafraichissement ?



1 seconde


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2011)

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que l'heure GT est en retard par rapport à l'heure système.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu as mis combien de temps de rafraichissement ?



C'est bon j'ai trouvé, j avais mis trop de chose: date "+%T" suffit largement 
Merci


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

salut les gars je viens de m'inscrire sur le fofo  je le trouve super 
bon j'utilise geektool depuis ... aujourd'hui ^^' bon j'ai eu quelque souci mais avec quelques recherche tout marche mais la j'ai essayé une méthode pour les illustration d album et les paroles de chanson mais ça ne marche pas quand je veut enregistrer mon script je le fais avec la bonne extension mais un message d'erreur apparait me disant : "fin de ligne,etc. prévu mais identification trouvé" alors que ça ne me le fais pas normalement le script c'est celui là 
#!/bin/sh
export LC_ALL=C

# Use 2 global variables
SAV_TRACK_PATH=/tmp/savetrack.temp

SAV_TRACK=$(cat $SAV_TRACK_PATH 2> /dev/null)
RESULT=
TRACK_INFO=
export RESULT

# No luck with the following services:
# lyricstime: limits the # of requests for IP address
# metrolyrics, mp3lyrics.org: lyrics not visible (seems to use placeholders)

absolutelyrics()
{
  set -- `echo $TRACK_INFO | sed 's/\ /_/g' | awk -F';' '{ print $1} {print $2 }'`
  ARTIST=$1 
  TRACK=$(echo $2 | sed 's/(.*)//g' | sed 's/\[.*\]//g')
  MYURL=$(echo http://www.absolutelyrics.com/lyrics/view/$ARTIST/$TRACK/ | sed 's/\?//g' | sed s/\'//g | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' | sed 's/\+//g' | sed 's/\,//g' | sed 's/\ /_/g')
  curl -s $MYURL > /tmp/ablyrics_tmp.lyr
  grep realText /tmp/ablyrics_tmp.lyr > /tmp/ablyrics_tmp2.lyr
  while read RESULT
    do
	break
  done < /tmp/ablyrics_tmp2.lyr

  RESULT=$(echo $RESULT | sed 's/<br\ \/>/^/g' | sed 's/<\/p>/^^/g' | sed '/^$/!{s/<[^>]*>//g;}' |  tr '\^' '\n')
  return
}
azlyrics()
{
  set -- `echo $TRACK_INFO | sed 's/\ //g' | awk -F';' '{ print $1} {print $2 }'`
  ARTIST=$(echo $1 | sed 's/the//g' | sed 's/The//g')
  TRACK=$(echo $2 | sed 's/(.*)//g' | sed 's/\[.*\]//g')
  MYURL=$(echo http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/$ARTIST/$TRACK.html | sed 's/\?//g' | sed s/\'//g | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' | sed 's/\+//g' | sed 's/\,//g' | sed 's/\ //g')
  RESULT=$(curl -s $MYURL  | sed '1,/END OF RINGTONE/d' | sed '/\[ <a href/,9999d' | sed '/<br><br><br><br>/,9999d' | sed 's/<b>//g' | sed 's/<\/b>//g' | sed 's/<i>//g' | sed 's/<\/i>//g' | sed 's/<br>//g' | sed 's/<br \/>//g' | sed 's/<b>//g' | sed 's/<\/b>//g' | sed '3,4d')
  return
}
lyrics007()
{
  set -- `echo $TRACK_INFO| sed 's/\ /%20/g' | sed 's/\[.*\]//g' | awk -F';' '{ print $1} {print $2 }'`
  MYURL=$(echo "http://www.lyrics007.com/$ARTIST%20Lyrics/$2%20Lyrics.html") # | sed 's/\?//g' | sed s/\'//g | sed 's/\+//g' | sed 's/\&//g')
  RESULT=$(curl -s $MYURL)
  if [[ "$RESULT" == *tf_artist* ]]; then  # it's been found
    true
  else
    RESULT=""
    return
  fi 
  RESULT=$(echo $RESULT | sed '1,/<br><br><br>/d' | sed '1,1d' | sed '/<br><br><script/,9999d' | sed 's/<br><br><br>//g' | sed 's/<\/script>//g' | sed 's/<BR>//g' | sed s/<br>/\^/g | tr '\^' '\n' | sed 's/<br>//g' | sed 's/<br \/>//g')
  if [ "$RESULT" = "" ]; then
    ARTIST=$(echo $1 | sed 's/the\%20//g' | sed 's/The\%20//g')
    MYURL=$(echo "http://www.lyrics007.com/$ARTIST%20Lyrics/$2%20Lyrics.html" | sed 's/\?//g' | sed s/\'//g | sed 's/\+//g' | sed 's/\&//g')
    RESULT=$(curl -s $MYURL | sed '1,/<br><br><br>/d' | sed '1,1d' | sed '/<br><br><script/,9999d' | sed 's/<br><br><br>//g' | sed 's/<\/script>//g' | sed 's/<BR>//g' | sed 's/<br>//g' | sed 's/<br \/>//g' | perl -i~ -pe 's/\x92/ /g')
  fi
  return
}

update_lyrics()
{
  # Update lyrics on iTunes
   osascript -e '
          tell application "iTunes"
            set lyrics of current track to system attribute "RESULT"      
          end tell'
}
# MAIN LOGIC
# Use an embedded AppleScript to get the iTunes information
if ps x | grep iTunes | grep -v grep | grep -v -q iTunesHelper; then 
  TRACK_INFO=$(osascript -e 'tell application "iTunes"
	if player state is playing then
	  set trackname to name of current track
	  set artistname to artist of current track
          set mylyrics to lyrics of current track
          set output to artistname & ";" & trackname & "^" & mylyrics
	end if
  end tell' | iconv -f utf-8 -t ucs-2-internal)

# Don't fetch lyrics if already present in iTunes
  LYRICS=$(echo $TRACK_INFO | awk -F"^" '{print $2}')
  TRACK_INFO=$(echo $TRACK_INFO | awk -F"^" '{print $1}')

  if [ "$LYRICS" != "" ]; then
    echo $LYRICS
    exit 0 
  fi
  if [ "$TRACK_INFO" = "" ]; then  # iTunes running but not playing
    exit 0
  fi
# 1. azlyrics.com
  azlyrics 
  if [ "$RESULT" != "" ] && [ "$RESULT" != "0" ]; then
    RESULT=$(echo "$RESULT")
    update_lyrics
    echo "$RESULT"
    exit 0
  fi

# 2. lyrics007.com
  lyrics007
  if [ "$RESULT" != "" ] && [ "$RESULT" != "0" ]; then
    RESULT=$(echo "$RESULT")
    update_lyrics    
    echo "$RESULT"
    exit 0
  fi

# 3. absolutelyrics.com
  absolutelyrics
  if [ "$RESULT" != "" ] && [ "$RESULT" != "0" ]; then
    update_lyrics    
    echo "$RESULT"
    exit 0
  fi

# GROWL notification if lyrics are not found
  if [ "$TRACK_INFO" != "$SAV_TRACK" ]; then
    PARSED_INFO=$(echo $TRACK_INFO | awk -F";" '{print $1; print $2}')
    /usr/local/bin/growlnotify  --name "Geek Lyrics" -m "$PARSED_INFO" 'Lyrics not found' -I "/Users/thomas/Scripts/Add To iTunes.app"
    echo $TRACK_INFO > $SAV_TRACK_PATH
  fi
fi

merci a vous 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

HA ! et oui ! j'ai pas arrêté de chercher pour les notifications facebook !
mais bon tout est en english et je suis une grosse daube en anglais  
j'ai compris : qu il fallait lancé automator lancé 3 automatisation j ai fait tout ce qui est dit mais dans le "chemin" que je rentre dans geektool rien :S
help me please


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2011)

Pour Facebook, je pense que c'est celui-ci : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/facebook-news-feed-status-updates-and-notifications/

Pareil, rien que d'essayer de traduire, j'ai mal au crâne lol

Pour la pochette et les lyrics, je crois que ça n'a jamais été très au point.
Le mieux et le plus simple, se tourner vers des applis genre Bowtie (gratuit, pas de lyrics) ou Ecoute (payant, lyrics qui s'affichent)


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

oui c est la méthode que j ai utilisé ! mais a la 4eme étape je me rate je sais pas pourquoi !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h39 ----------

et oui j ai lu sur le fofo bowtie mais je veux pas utiliser plusieurs logiciels pour un seul résultat merci quand meme


----------



## Larme (26 Août 2011)

Bowtie est vraiment bien car il propose de nombreux skins...
Ce qui avec GeekTool doit être bien plus compliqué à réaliser...


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

waouw ! ca m a soulé bowtie ! y a des trucs super simpa ! mais je n'ai pas reussi a changer l'icone de place sauf l'icone minimize mais je l'aime pas trop ! c'est normal ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2011)

La dernière version a un bug (car non-compatible avec Lion) qui empêche le clic, c'est pour ça que tu n'arrives pas à déplacer la pochette.
Il faut prendre la version 1.4 beta, à gauche en bas de page, et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

haaaa  d'acc dans ce cas c'est mieux ! parceque je suis sous lion 
sinon wath tu ne sais pas ce qui cloche avec facebook stp ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2011)

Non, aucune idée, tout ces codes sont incompréhensibles pour moi.
Et puis bon, avoir FB sur mon bureau ne m'a jamais intéressé.

Sinon, je crois que sur l'App Store tu dois pouvoir trouver des appris qui font ça très bien, mais je sais, tu ne veux pas d'appli supplémentaire


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

c'est bn je l'ai deja cette appli  merci quand meme 
y'a quoi comme ptit truc simpa a mettre sur son bureau ?
j'ai l heure la date les infos itunes les 3 processus les plus gourmands et la citation du jour


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2011)

Ben vu mon bureau, je ne suis pas la bonne personne pour ce genre de conseil.


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

ha ok  t as un screen que je vois a quoi il ressemble


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2011)

Ma signature


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

ok attends que je trouve ou c'est ! xD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------

trouvé ^^
ouai c'est class mais t as pas des geeklets partout ^^


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

http://necro949445.deviantart.com/art/PokeMac-emerald-120741843
j ai vu ça je l ai trouvé pas mal mais je sais pas comment on 'installe quelque un peut m aider ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------

( vous en pensez quoi je pourrai rajouter quoi ? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/capturedcran20110826193.png/ )


----------



## Larme (26 Août 2011)

Essaye avec _ThemePark_ plutôt...
Plus aucune idée sur la compatibilité avec Lion par contre...


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

nan il marche pas dommage :S

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Salut, et bienvenue.
> 
> Essaye ce script :
> 
> ...



wath je viens de voir ce script mais j'essaie de le faire pour http://www.rss-one.com/reader-2705-Le-Monde.fr--Technologies mais ça marche pas tu peux me dire pourquoi ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2011)

Non.
C'est comme lire du cyrillique pour moi ... c-a-d du charabia


----------



## djimmydu91 (26 Août 2011)

ok merci quand meme si quelque un d'autre a la solution ^^'


----------



## Bouffonbleu (27 Août 2011)

djimmydu91 a dit:


> ok merci quand meme si quelque un d'autre a la solution ^^'


  Après quelques tests, je ne trouve pas la page RSS de cette publication, il se peut que ce soit sujet a abonnement et passe par un genre de VPN


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2011)

Essaye ça plutôt : http://www.lemonde.fr/rss/sequence/0,2-651865,1-0,0.xml

Autant prendre directement à la source


----------



## djimmydu91 (27 Août 2011)

nan toujours pas tenez un screen ptete j ai fait une boulette :S
j ai essayé sus forme de script au cas ou mais je peux meme pas l enregistrer ...


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2011)

J'ai essayé le script normal et même celui-ci ne fonctionne plus, donc ça doit venir de chez eux.

Edit : c'est bon, essaye ça
(pour afficher plus ou moins de news, change la valeur après _end=_ à la 4ème ligne)


> URL="http://rss.lemonde.fr/c/205/f/3061/index.rss"
> maxLength="800"
> start="5"
> end="5"
> ...


----------



## djimmydu91 (27 Août 2011)

merci !!! trop cool ! 
quest ce qui n allait pas alors ? ( je peux faire ça avec tout les sites d informations ? )


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2011)

L'url du message #57 n'était pas la bonne.

Pour les autres sites d'infos, le mieux c'est d'essayer, en commençant par mettre la valeur _start="1"_ et regarder le résultat.


----------



## djimmydu91 (27 Août 2011)

ok merci en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Une particularité de GeekTool que je n'arrive pas à corriger, c'est que cela vient au premier plan d'une application ouverte.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution (sous Mac OS Lion) pour que les scripts et autres éléments graphiques restent sur le bureau et sous une quelconque application ?

Merci !

PS : pour la météo et ces satanés RSS il faut *nécessairement* indiquer une durée de rafraîchissement. Pour ma part, j'ai indiqué 30s et ce pour tous les shell et images d'un même groupe.... et cela fonctionne bien, même si il y a du retard lors de l'allumage, ensuite c'est stable.
Par ailleurs, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de quoi localiser la situation "Fair, Mostly Cloudy....", j'essaie de voir une solution chez Orange....


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution (sous Mac OS Lion) pour que les scripts et autres éléments graphiques restent sur le bureau et sous une quelconque application ?



Il faut décocher "Keep on top" dans les propriétés


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Il faut décocher "Keep on top" dans les propriétés



Merci Wath !
Effectivement....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2011)

EagleOne a dit:


> D'ailleurs ce site qui référence les geeklets est super bien fait.



Bonjour,

Que fait-on avec ces geeklets ?

Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un p'tit problème avec le ruban rouge : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comment faire pour qu'il soit en arrière-plan quand une fenêtre est ouverte (Firefox, VLC ou autres) ?
Merci. 

edit/ @ wath : Je viens de voir ton poste au-dessus mais pour le ruban ça ne va pas aller puisqu'il doit impérativement être au-dessus de la barre de titres. J'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait pas de soluce. :hein:


----------



## thinos (29 Août 2011)

bonjour je suis nouveau sur le forum et débutant sur geektool...

alors voilà je marche sous snow leopard et j'ai geektool 3.0.1... à force de lecture sur internet j'ai réussi à afficher la date l'heure et le calendrier ce qui n'est pas vraiment un exploit... mais bon voilà.

j'aimerai pouvoir afficher une horloge à aiguille et la météo ainsi que quelque flux (journaux nouvelles etc)

si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en détail comment faire tout cela je lui en serai reconnaissant.

merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> le ruban ça ne va pas aller puisqu'il doit impérativement être au-dessus de la barre de titres. J'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait pas de soluce. :hein:


Non, pas de solution. C'est soit l'un soit l'autre.



thinos a dit:


> j'aimerai pouvoir afficher une horloge à aiguille et la météo ainsi que quelque flux (journaux nouvelles etc)


Hello, et bienvenue.

Pour l'horloge à aiguille je crois que c'est impossible. En tout cas je n'en ai jamais vu.

Pour la météo et les flux rss, fouille dans ce fil, tu vas trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Non, pas de solution. C'est soit l'un soit l'autre.


Pas moyen de la couper en deux ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Pas moyen de la couper en deux ?


Non en fait c'est logique puisqu'il faut que ça passe par-dessus la barre de titres.
Donc il faut que ça soit au 1er plan. Je viens seulement de m'en rendre compte. :rose:



Ruban -> Corbeille.


----------



## Fìx (29 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un p'tit problème avec le ruban rouge :
> 
> 
> ...



On avait déjà exploré un peu le problème ici

J'avais donné une solution, mais l'ombre de la barre des menus dénature un peu le truc....

Alors à moins de se débrouiller pour virer cette ombre... pas de solution effectivement! :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2011)

Il me semble que quelqu'un avait déjà essayé ; séparer le ruban en deux, garder la partie qui se place sur la barre au-dessus des autres fenêtres, et la partie basse en "normal", mais on voyait trop la séparation entre les 2 parties.

Edit : grillé et re-grillé.


----------



## Fìx (29 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Il me semble que quelqu'un avait déjà essayé ; séparer le ruban en deux, garder la partie qui se place sur la barre au-dessus des autres fenêtres, et la partie basse en "normal", mais on voyait trop la séparation entre les 2 parties.
> 
> Edit : grillé et re-grillé.



Héhé!!! 

Mais remarque, ton idée est pas mal!! Rien qu'avec du Geektool, et avec deux images :


Un morceau du ruban "keep on top" qui cacherait la barre des menus ET son ombre
Le ruban entier en arrière plan bien callé dans l'alignement du premier morceau...

Bien sûr, le morceau qui cachera l'ombre dépassera toujours sur les fenêtres ouvertes.... Mais c'est toujours mieux que le ruban complet!


À essayer en tout cas....


----------



## Dap-Dap (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

totalement novice avec GeekTool, je cherchais comment avoir le temps restant de batterie (et non pas le %age, et pour une image de la batterie, je sais faire), et aussi comment voir si on a des nouveaux mails (sans ouvrir Mail et avec une petite image qui va bien avec, si possible) 

désolé d'avoir un peu la flemme de lire 27 pages 

j'ai trouvé pour les mails sur un site en anglais, mais malgré que je ne sois pas une bille dans cette langue, le langage informatique me laisse... pantois... 

y'aurais aussi, mais ça au pire c'est pas le principal, un calendrier horizontal du type Dateline...

je vous remercie d'avance...


----------



## thinos (29 Août 2011)

Salut c'est encore moi

j'ai trouvé pour la météo l'image fonctionne nickel par contre j'ai pas trouvé l'icône RSS orange à côté de la ville dont on a parlé précédemment. j'ai cliqué sur l'ivône bleue RSS à côté de l'adresse internet et ça m'a donné ça: 

feed://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRPC0107&u=c

mais ça n'a pas du tout la même forme que ce qu'il faut...
si quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me donner la bonne adresse ou alors de me dire ou est cette fameuse icône RSS orange...

merci d'avance.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

thinos a dit:


> (...) j'ai cliqué sur l'ivône bleue RSS à côté de l'adresse internet et


Icône orange, pas bleue.
Tu tapes d'abord ta ville et tu cliques sur "Go".
Exemple pour Paris :






Et tu as bien le logo orange à droite.
Tu cliques dessus et tu auras la bonne URL.
Pour Paris ça donne : http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0076&u=c


----------



## Dap-Dap (29 Août 2011)

y'a un truc que je comprends pas...:mouais:

pour les calendriers "carrés", sur la photo, à chaque fois, ils sont très bien, et après avoir entré le code dans un shell, y'a toujours un décalage entre les chiffres de dates et la ligne du nom des jours... donc ça fait vraiment pas beau, et c'est pas pratique


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> y'a un truc que je comprends pas...:mouais:
> 
> pour les calendriers "carrés", sur la photo, à chaque fois, ils sont très bien, et après avoir entré le code dans un shell, y'a toujours un décalage entre les chiffres de dates et la ligne du nom des jours... donc ça fait vraiment pas beau, et c'est pas pratique



le choix de la fonte et de la taille de celle-ci sont déterminants. Suivant une fonte les caractères n'ont pas le même espacement !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> y'a un truc que je comprends pas...:mouais:
> 
> pour les calendriers "carrés", sur la photo, à chaque fois, ils sont très bien, et après avoir entré le code dans un shell, y'a toujours un décalage entre les chiffres de dates et la ligne du nom des jours... donc ça fait vraiment pas beau, et c'est pas pratique


Oui apparemment ce système en "carré" comme tu dis ne fonctionne pas non plus pour moi.
J'ai essayé plusieurs fois et rien à faire c'est décalé à chaque fois.


Jmichel33 a dit:


> le choix de la fonte et de la taille de  celle-ci sont déterminants. Suivant une fonte les caractères n'ont pas  le même espacement !


Il faudrait une police genre machine à écrire alors ?
En encore, pas sûr que la chasse soit la même sur toutes les lettres ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2011)

Il faut une police à largeur fixe, comme celles-ci : http://www.dafont.com/fr/theme.php?cat=503


----------



## Dap-Dap (29 Août 2011)

Super ! Merci ! 

Il me reste plus que le temps de batterie et les mails à trouver ! 


EDIT : pour les mails : J'ai trouvé pour afficher les messages "vous avez un message de X" ou dans le genre... mais j'aimerais aussi afficher le nombre de mails non lus (comme c'est dans le dock) parce que j'ai mis un icône d'un "mail" noire avec un cercle rouge dans le coin supérieur droit, et j'aimerais rajouter le nombre de mails dans le cercle...
si quelqu'un peut m'aider...


----------



## tonymx15 (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai trouvé dans les posts précédents un script me permettant d'avoir la température de ma ville à partir de la météo yahoo... Cependant ça m'affiche "Fair, 16°C" qu'est ce que le "Fair", je voudrais le supprimer ou le remplacer par la ville...

le script :



> curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0120&u=c" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|[A-Z]<BR)' | sed -e 's/Current Conditions://' -e 's/<br \/>//' -e 's/<b>//' -e 's/<\/b>//' -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/\(.*\) F/\1 °F/' -e 's/\(.*\) C/\1 °C/' | sed 's/ //' | tail -n1


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

j'ai trouvé comment afficher le nombre de mails non lus + le message "vous avez un nouveau mail de X"... mais depuis ça, Mail se bloque : si je passe la souris au-dessus d'un nom par exemple, ça "réagit" (il se surligne en bleu), mais j'ai beau cliquer sur répondre par exemple : rien ! nada ! que dalle ! le "bouton" ne "s'enfonce" même pas ! en fait, seule le clique ne marche pas : si j'utilise les flèches haut/bas, je navigue dans les mails, la boîte de réception s'actualise, etc etc... mais impossible de cliquer !
et pour couronner le tout, si je quitte mail, il se relance direct ! (même en le forçant à quitter)...
Help ! 

il me reste encore le temps de batterie... et VolumeIndicator, où j'ai rien compris... ^^


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Août 2011)

tonymx15 a dit:


> (...) Cependant ça m'affiche "Fair, 16°C" qu'est ce que le "Fair"(...)


C'est comme "party cloudy" ou autres : c'est en anglais et tu ne peux pas le changer.
On en parle dans un post je ne sais plus où.
Ou alors il faut trouver le script pour un site en français.

edit/



Jmichel33 a dit:


> (...) Par ailleurs, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de quoi localiser la situation "Fair, Mostly Cloudy...." (...)





Gunners66 a dit:


> (...) J'aimerai juste si cela est possible avoir les conditions météo en français au lieu d'avoir Partly Cloudy je préférerai partiellement nuageux (...)





wath68 a dit:


> Je ne penses pas que cela soit possible, vu que GeekTool récupère les informations sur le site weather.yahoo.com qui n'est pas français.


----------



## zouille83 (30 Août 2011)

salut a tous
Voila je viens de découvrir Geektools , et je m'éclate.
J'ai parcouru le forum en entier et trouvé pratiquement tout ce dont je cherchais  mais je remarque un petit probleme

Sur la météo ( Icone + Temp) j'ai l'impression d'avoir les information avec une heure de retard , en effet quand il commence a faire nuit chez moi , j'ai toujours mon petit soleil de l'apres midi

J'ai mis 300secondes pour le rafraichissement et même si je rafraichi manuellement , que faire ?

Sinon j'aimerais bien la météo du lendemain , une idée ?

Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Août 2011)

zouille83 a dit:


> (...) que faire ?


Bonjour,
Regarde le tuto de *wath68* qui est ici.


zouille83 a dit:


> (...) Sinon j'aimerais bien la météo du lendemain , une idée ? (...)


Là, pas sûr que ce soit faisable vu que c'est un flux RSS donc au jour le jour.


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Là, pas sûr que ce soit faisable vu que c'est un flux RSS donc au jour le jour.



J'avais vu un bureau avec au moins 4 jours de météo (en tout cas avec les images du temps, très stylisées et simplifiées, en gris...)
mais je ne peux certifier que ça ait été fait avec GeekTool...


----------



## zouille83 (30 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Regarde le tuto de *wath68* qui est ici.
> 
> Là, pas sûr que ce soit faisable vu que c'est un flux RSS donc au jour le jour.



Merci
C'est le tuto que j'ai suivi mais pour moi il y a une heure de décalage .
D'ailleur si je vais sur le site yahoo , a 12H37 il m'affiche les infos de 11h00 CEST ( heure d'été)

Ok pour le lendemain , je vais essayer de regarder si je trouve qqchose


----------



## tonymx15 (30 Août 2011)

Très bien PoorMonsteR, merci


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Août 2011)

zouille83 a dit:


> salut a tous
> Voila je viens de découvrir Geektools , et je m'éclate.
> J'ai parcouru le forum en entier et trouvé pratiquement tout ce dont je cherchais  mais je remarque un petit probleme
> 
> ...



Il y a ça si tu veux pour la météo des deux jours suivants:


Script:
curl --silent "http://xml.weather.yahoo.com/forecastrss?p=FRLR0915&u=c" | grep -e "Forecast:" -A 2 | tail -n 2 | sed -e 's/<br \/>//' -e 's/<BR \/>//' | sed "s/\(.*\)\.\ \(.*\)/\1\?\2/" | tr "?" "\n" | sed "s/High\:\ \(.*\)\ Low\:\ \(.*\)/\?H\: \1\ L\:\ \2/" | sed "s/\?\(.*\)/\\1/"

Tu n'as plus qu'a mettre le code de ta ville


----------



## zouille83 (30 Août 2011)

salut et merci a toi
Histoire de chipoter , est il possible d'avoir les jours et temps en francais ?
Et les images des 2 jours a suivre , il y a moyens de les récupérer ?

Merci encore


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Août 2011)

Non malheureusement là je vais pas pouvoir t'aider  

J'ai moi même cherché sur le net car ça m'intéresserai aussi d'avoir les infos en français et les images des jours suivants mais j'ai pas trouvé! Pourtant je l'ai vu sur un desktop quelque part.


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

Gunners66 a dit:


> Pourtant je l'ai vu sur un desktop quelque part.



ici : http://smokingapples.com/software/15-geektool-desktop-inspirations-for-the-weekend/

le 3eme... y'a 4 jours de météo, avec image... mais en anglais ^^
reste que le mec dit qu'il utilise geektool et.............. les Yahoo widgets... 

celui-ci :

http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/widescapeweather

merci qui ?


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Août 2011)

Merci Dap-Dap!!


Je vais tester voir ce que ça dit 

EDIT:

J'ai l'ai bien téléchargé mais j'arrive pas à l'utiliser, j'ai un fichier .widget mais je ne sais pas comment l'utiliser?

Quelqu'un aurait pas une solution par hasard? 

C'est bon j'ai trouvé il faut utiliser  Yahoo! Widget Engine.


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

Super ! 

j'avais pas testé, donc j'étais pas tout à fait sûr de mon coup...


----------



## Wepo (1 Septembre 2011)

Salut ça doit être la enieme demande mais je n'arrive pas a regler la meteo comme wath l'as décrit en page 8 

voila les codes que j'ai mit dans geektool 

curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/ile-de-france/st.-maurice-12728393/" | grep "forecast-icon" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\')\;\ _background.*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather.png\

et


curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX4547&u=f" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|C<BR)' | tail -n1 | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/ C$/&#730;C/'


les deux liens etant

http://weather.yahoo.com/france/ile-de-france/st.-maurice-12728393/

et

http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX4547&u=f

je dois preciser que pour le deuxieme script on m'affiche "<B> current conditions </B><BR/>
(le premier geeklet n'affiche rien...)
L'image fonctionne (pour l'instant)

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## just1 (1 Septembre 2011)

hello Wepo



Wepo a dit:


> je dois preciser que pour le deuxieme script on m'affiche "<B> current conditions </B><BR/>
> (le premier geeklet n'affiche rien...)
> L'image fonctionne (pour l'instant)
> 
> Merci de votre aide !



concernant ton dernier problème décrit, il m'est arrivé la même chose.
En fait pour le régler, il faut changer le dernier caractère de ton lien. Il faut remplacer le "f" par "c"

C'est à dire que dans ton cas, ton deuxième lien devra être celui la :
http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX4547&u=c

Et cela devrait marcher 

Tiens moi au jus!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Septembre 2011)

just1 a dit:


> (...) En fait pour le régler, il faut changer le dernier caractère de ton lien. Il faut remplacer le "f" par "c" (...)


En fait, le "c" correspond au degré Celsius et le "f" au degré Fahrenheit.
Je ne crois donc pas que le problème vienne de là.


----------



## Wepo (1 Septembre 2011)

Merci le changement du f au c a marché mais le premier geeklet ne fonctionne tjrs pas un idée ?


----------



## MacEye (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me suis mis aujourd'hui à geektool et j'ai eu les résultats que j'attendais. Mais quelle fut ma surprise quand j'ai observé l'activité CPU pour cette seule tâche : 8,5% en moyenne !!! 

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le forum et aucun n'a signalé ce soucis de consommation excessive... Ai-je loupé quelque chose ???? Je me suis dit que cette consommation serait peut être lié au rafraichissement des données 


Avez rencontré ce problème ? Si oui l'avez vous solutionnés ?

Merci pas avance pour votre aide 

Stéphane


----------



## PwT94 (2 Septembre 2011)

@Just1 Pour le problème d'affichage j'ai eu le même, il faut supprimer l'espace entre Current et Conditions (c'est une variable je crois) et ça règle le problème.

Sinon j'ai parcouru les 28 pages depuis que j'ai geektool (hier soir en fait) et j'ai réussi à faire pleins de choses (merci!  ), et j'aimerais avoir le pourcentage de CPU utilisé, la place qui reste dans le DD (toujours avoir un oeil dessus  ) et éventuellement la température des capteurs (eh oui égocentrique!) et le débit entrant et sortant de la connexion. J'avais vu des blogs anglais mais qui dataient un peu et ça ne fonctionnait pas (je connais que le bases du C et un peu de Batch, mais le shell c'est pas mon truc...

J'aimerais savoir si on peut mettre une majuscule au mois (dans la date), ma commande est : date +%B (et la météo en français mais ça semble [presque] impossible...


----------



## Gunners66 (2 Septembre 2011)

Salut pour le DD je me sers de ça qui me renseigne sur le pourcentage du disque que j'utilise:

df -k / | tail -1 | awk '{print "DD : " $5}'

Sinon pour la météo en français j'ai aussi cherché partout mais en vain.


----------



## PwT94 (2 Septembre 2011)

Merci, c'est parfait!
PS: Il y a un bug, quand on lance mission control et qu'on change de desktop, il y a ce qu'on a mis dans geektool qui se met au premier plan.


----------



## Gunners66 (2 Septembre 2011)

PwT94 a dit:


> Merci, c'est parfait!
> PS: Il y a un bug, quand on lance mission control et qu'on change de desktop, il y a ce qu'on a mis dans geektool qui se met au premier plan.



De nada 


Ca me le fait aussi mais je trouve que c'est pas trop gênant (le bug).


----------



## PwT94 (2 Septembre 2011)

C'est pas trop important c'est sur mais ce serait mieux que ce soit corrigé! 
PS: Sur l'espace de Current Conditions, j'ai dit des bêtises ne m'écoutez pas :/


----------



## MacEye (3 Septembre 2011)

Personne pour me donner son avis sur mon problème ? Je trouve cet outil intéressant mais trop consommateur de temps CPU. Et en plus ça a une influence sur l'autonomie batterie de mon MBP.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Septembre 2011)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je me suis mis aujourd'hui à geektool et j'ai eu les résultats que j'attendais. Mais quelle fut ma surprise quand j'ai observé l'activité CPU pour cette seule tâche : 8,5% en moyenne !!!
> 
> ...


 Salut Stéph

J'ai regardé la consommation de Geektool sur mon Ordi, je te donne les infos:

Conso CPU : environ 1% d'utilisation avec des pointes à 3,5% lors de rafraichissement (je pense) mais c'est l'histoire d'1 ou 2 secondes
Conso RAM: 37,6MO assez constant

Voici un screenshot de mon desk pour te rendre compte des scripts que j'utilise:





Date rafraichissement toute les 60 sec, l'heure toute les secondes et le reste j'ai mis 30 secondes.

Voili voulou si j'ai pu t'aider!


----------



## MacEye (3 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour tes infos Gunnner66 

Je vais essayer à nouveau avec ces valeurs de rafraichissement. J'avais mis des valeurs de rafraîchissement toutes les 5 secondes (au début j'avais lancé des scripts réseau qui le nécessitait je pense) mais les scripts date et heure c'était pareil.


Bon week-end 

Stéphane


----------



## just1 (3 Septembre 2011)

Hello Gunners66,

Sympa pour ton desk !

Par contre comment fais tu pour avoir le nom de la ville pour la météo?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Septembre 2011)

Merci just1

Voici un script ou tu peux écrire ce que tu veux à l'intérieur entre les guillemets 

Script:  

echo "Ton texte"


----------



## PwT94 (3 Septembre 2011)

Met comme commande : echo 'le nom de ta ville' (pas besoin d'internet). 
Edit: Ah grillé j'avais pas vu l'autre page :/


----------



## just1 (3 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous les 2 les amis !


----------



## Fìx (4 Septembre 2011)

Sinon y'a tout simplement ça :


----------



## PwT94 (4 Septembre 2011)

c'est vrai que c'est pas bête... Merci je connaissais pas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été demandé mais est-il possible d'enlever le zéro pour la date du jour ?

Ex : 4 au lieu de 04.

Merci.


----------



## Fìx (4 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été demandé mais est-il possible d'enlever le zéro pour la date du jour ?
> 
> Ex : 4 au lieu de 04.
> 
> Merci.




```
date "+%e"
```

... en minuscule!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> ```
> date "+%e"
> ```
> ... en minuscule!


Ah oui cool ! 

J'ai essayé 3/4 lettres mais pas le e. 

Merci.


----------



## Oncle-Sam (5 Septembre 2011)

Personne n'a d'idée pour la météo en français???


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2011)

Non, y'a pas.


----------



## just1 (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une nouvelle petite question.

Est il possible que la 1ère lettre du mois soit en Majuscule?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jannot83 (8 Septembre 2011)

just1 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une nouvelle petite question.
> 
> ...



Ca m'interesse aussi.

Et une question personnelle aussi svp. Je debute, et j'ai tenté quelque chose pour connaitre ma derniere sauvegarde Time Machine


```
printf "Last TM Backup: 
" &amp;&amp; defaults read /private/var/db/.TimeMachine.Results BACKUP_COMPLETED_DATE | awk '{print $1 " "$2}'
```

Mais j'aimerais avoir une date "a la francaise" et virer les secondes. Vous n'auriez pas une idee svp ?

Merci a vous


----------



## Riady92 (9 Septembre 2011)

@just1: Comment tu as fait pour la météo ?


----------



## Fìx (9 Septembre 2011)

Riady92 a dit:


> @just1: Comment tu as fait pour la météo ?



Page 8.


----------



## Riady92 (9 Septembre 2011)

Merci ! 
Pourquoi l'image de la météo (code script: file:///tmp/weather.png) a disparu toute seule??


----------



## link.javaux (11 Septembre 2011)

j'aimerai afficher un autre fuseau horaire avec geektool
genre %H+5.%M

comment dois-je faire je ne trouve pas sur google


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Septembre 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> j'aimerai afficher un autre fuseau horaire avec geektool
> genre %H+5.%M
> 
> comment dois-je faire je ne trouve pas sur google


Bonjour,
Avec ce code : _date -u -v +10H +%d/%m/%Y--%T_ que j'ai trouvé ici.
J'ai testé ça fonctionne.
Après tu mets le décalage que tu veux.
Si tu veux juste l'heure, là je ne sais pas. Il faut supprimer sûrement quelque chose dans le code.

edit/ En bidouillant j'ai trouvé pour l'heure, mais avec les secondes : _date -u -v +9H +%T_


----------



## link.javaux (11 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Avec ce code : _date -u -v +10H +%d/%m/%Y--%T_ que j'ai trouvé ici.
> J'ai testé ça fonctionne.
> Après tu mets le décalage que tu veux.
> Si tu veux juste l'heure, là je ne sais pas. Il faut supprimer sûrement quelque chose dans le code.



ok ok je venais de trouver un similaire à l'instant
seulement j'aimerai l'utiliser dans menucalendarclockical qui utilise pas mal de code similaire mais apparemment pas ceux là...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Septembre 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> (...) seulement j'aimerai l'utiliser dans menucalendarclockical  (...)


Merdum. :hein:

Dommage j'avais réussi  : _date -u -v +9H +%H:%M_.


----------



## basb (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir si il y avait un moyen d'utiliser une application tel que Weather+ avec Geektool. C'est a dire utiliser l'image, et les données de l'application pour les faire apparaitre de manière permanente sur le desktop avec Geektool ?

merci d'avance


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Septembre 2011)

basb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voulais savoir si il y avait un moyen d'utiliser une application tel que Weather+ avec Geektool. C'est a dire utiliser l'image, et les données de l'application pour les faire apparaitre de manière permanente sur le desktop avec Geektool ?
> 
> merci d'avance


Bonsoir,
C'est expliqué ici.


----------



## Vinz187 (15 Septembre 2011)

Moi je voudrais une citation nouvelle chaque jour, j'ai ce site http://www.evene.fr/citations/citation-jour.php mais je peux toujours le changer, le script je ne le trouve pas

Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Septembre 2011)

Vinz187 a dit:


> Moi je voudrais une citation nouvelle chaque jour, j'ai ce site http://www.evene.fr/citations/citation-jour.php mais je peux toujours le changer, le script je ne le trouve pas
> 
> Merci



Rien pour evene.fr mais, à tout hasard, j'ai trouvé ceci.


----------



## wath68 (15 Septembre 2011)

J'avais donné un script pour Evene dans ce fil.
Si je le retrouve, j'édite.

Edit : 'a y'est, trouvé. À voir si il marche encore


```
URL="http://www.lamoooche.com/getRSS.php?idnews=7995"
maxLength="800"
start="5"
end="1"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt
```


----------



## Vinz187 (15 Septembre 2011)

wath68 : je vais essayer ton truc un peu plus tard, donc je fais un shell et je copie tout dans la command ( je viens tout juste de trouver cette application donc j'apprend sur le tas ) 

PoorMonsteR : je visiterai ton site aussi,

Merci pour vos réponses déja


----------



## Vinz187 (16 Septembre 2011)

J'ai tester les 2, et ca ne marche pas ... 
En cherchant encore et encore, en testant encore et encore j'ai trouver ça pour la citation :



URL="http://descitations.net/rss/440010300/citations.xml"
maxLength="800"
start="4"
end="1"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt


Maintenant j'ai trouvé une météo mais j'en voudrai une plus complète, c'est peut être moi ms celui du post ne marche pas : voici ce que ça donne :


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2011)

Vinz187 a dit:


> (...) En cherchant encore et encore, en testant encore et encore j'ai trouver ça pour la citation : (...)


J'ai essayé, ça ne fonctionne pas :


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2011)

Le lien que j'ai donné marche chez moi.
Je viens de tester :






Le deuxième fonctionne aussi.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Le lien que j'ai donné marche chez moi.
> Je viens de tester :
> 
> Le deuxième fonctionne aussi.


Au temps pour moi : j'avais collé le texte dans _Editeur AppleScript_. 
Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait mettre autant de texte directement dans un shell. Je croyais qu'il y avait juste une ligne de commande. :rose:
Je viens seulement de découvrir que l'on peut ouvrir une fenêtre en cliquant sur "...". Et là, évidemment, on voit qu'il y a plus de place. 
Merci. 

Ceci mis à part, y a-t-il une astuce pour avoir la citation sur une seule ligne ? J'ai essayé les deux scripts mais c'est sur deux lignes à chaque fois.


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2011)

Aucune idée.
Peut-être en bidouillant le script, mais là ça sera sans moi.
Je n'y comprends absolument rien.

Je pense que ça dépend aussi de comment la citation est diffusée par le site.


----------



## Vinz187 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bizarre que ça fonctionne chez certains et pas chez d'autre, moi je fais tout bêtement un copier coller du script dans un shell dans command ( j'utilise GeekToll 3.0 (12A)


----------



## Keitaro4 (18 Septembre 2011)

Salut !

Jviens d'installer GeekTool mais quand je drag and drop un shell sur le bureau il se passe rien. Le shell revient sur son point de départ.

Une idée ?


----------



## Calderan (19 Septembre 2011)

Keitaro4 a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Jviens d'installer GeekTool mais quand je drag and drop un shell sur le bureau il se passe rien. Le shell revient sur son point de départ.
> 
> Une idée ?


Si tu as lion, tu dois installer la version qui est sur le Mac AppStore car la version du site est limitée à SL


----------



## Vinz187 (19 Septembre 2011)

J'ai une autre petite demande : 
Pour avoir les actu du PSG de ce site http://www.paristeam.fr/
Avec la manip a faire si possible comme ça je serai faire !! 

Merci


----------



## Keitaro4 (19 Septembre 2011)

Ok c'était ça merci pour l'info Calderan


----------



## mielo29 (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
je viens de découvrir GeekTool et c'est excelent. Je viens de lire les 30 pages et je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à ma question, pour les mails j'utilise le logiciel Outlook et je n'arrive pas à créer un script pour afficher les messages reçus, si quelqu'un peut m'aider...


----------



## zyclo (22 Septembre 2011)

PwT94 a dit:


> @Just1 Pour le problème d'affichage j'ai eu le même, il faut supprimer l'espace entre Current et Conditions (c'est une variable je crois) et ça règle le problème.
> 
> Sinon j'ai parcouru les 28 pages depuis que j'ai geektool (hier soir en fait) et j'ai réussi à faire pleins de choses (merci!  ), et j'aimerais avoir le pourcentage de CPU utilisé, la place qui reste dans le DD (toujours avoir un oeil dessus  ) et éventuellement la température des capteurs (eh oui égocentrique!) et le débit entrant et sortant de la connexion. J'avais vu des blogs anglais mais qui dataient un peu et ça ne fonctionnait pas (je connais que le bases du C et un peu de Batch, mais le shell c'est pas mon truc...
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si on peut mettre une majuscule au mois (dans la date), ma commande est : date +%B (et la météo en français mais ça semble [presque] impossible...



majuscule de la premiere lettre : date +%B | sed 's/^./\u&/'

minuscule  de la premiere lettre d un mot : date +%B | sed 's/^./\l&/'


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2011)

Aucun de tes deux scripts ne fonctionnent.

Pas mal pour un premier message.


----------



## zyclo (22 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Au temps pour moi : j'avais collé le texte dans _Editeur AppleScript_.
> Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait mettre autant de texte directement dans un shell. Je croyais qu'il y avait juste une ligne de commande. :rose:
> Je viens seulement de découvrir que l'on peut ouvrir une fenêtre en cliquant sur "...". Et là, évidemment, on voit qu'il y a plus de place.
> Merci.
> ...



Bonjour, enleve le dernier pipe et la commande fmt de la fin du script. tu l auras sur une seule ligne ( | fmt )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




MacEye a dit:


> Personne pour me donner son avis sur mon problème ? Je trouve cet outil intéressant mais trop consommateur de temps CPU. Et en plus ça a une influence sur l'autonomie batterie de mon MBP.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous


tu as raison, l outil prend de la cpu ... je n ai pas encore vu si c etait du au nombre de script, ou bien si c est simplement resident.
Bonne journe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Aucun de tes deux scripts ne fonctionnent.
> 
> Pas mal pour un premier message.



 Dingue ca.. ca doit etre un probleme de typo .; je les ai essaye sous redhat.. je refais a la maison ce soir sur le mac ..  merci de l info, je changerai le message ce soir.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Septembre 2011)

zyclo a dit:


> Bonjour, enleve le dernier pipe et la commande fmt de la fin du script. tu l auras sur une seule ligne ( | fmt ) (...)


Bonjour,
Quand j'aurai une citation sur 2 lignes, je te dirai si ça fonctionne. Merci. 

edit/ OK c'est bon.


----------



## zyclo (22 Septembre 2011)

Dingue ca.. ca doit etre un probleme de typo .; je les ai essaye sous redhat.. je refais a la maison ce soir sur le mac ..  merci de l info, je changerai le message ce soir. [/QUOTE]
j aurai appris au moins une chaose c est qu il y a plusieurs version de "sed" qui de plus ne fonctionnent po pareil , effectivement les deux commandes ne fonctionnent pas sous sl ..


----------



## zyclo (23 Septembre 2011)

zyclo a dit:


> majuscule de la premiere lettre : date +%B | sed 's/^./\u&/'
> 
> minuscule  de la premiere lettre d un mot : date +%B | sed 's/^./\l&/'



la commande que j avais mise ne fonctionnat pas et etant donne que je n ai pas trouve coment faire avec la commande sed de macos.. je passe en perl .. ca ca doit marcher : 


date +%B | perl -pe 's/^(.{0})(.)/$1\U$2/;'  (pour la majuscule de la premiere lettre)

date +%B | perl -pe 's/^(.{0})(.)/$1\L$2/;' (pour la minusculede la premiere lettre)

 Bonne journee !


----------



## Smaley (23 Septembre 2011)

bonjour à tous,
j'ai donc découvre il y peu de temps geektool, j'ai personnalisé mon bureau assez simplement pour le moment avec des scripts de base (date, l'heure, la météo, le % du DD ainsi que la Ram utilisée). J'ai ajouté sur du texte dans le champ "OVERRIDE TEXT". Celui-ci apparait normalement dans un premier temps, mais quand je rallume mon Mac, toutes les zones textes sont absentes ! Je suppose qu'il doit y avoir qq chose tout bête à faire pour que le texte apparaisse convenablement à  l'ouverture.... si qq'un pouvait m'aider à ce sujet....
Bien le merci


----------



## Jannot83 (23 Septembre 2011)

zyclo a dit:


> la commande que j avais mise ne fonctionnat pas et etant donne que je n ai pas trouve coment faire avec la commande sed de macos.. je passe en perl .. ca ca doit marcher :
> 
> 
> date +%B | perl -pe 's/^(.{0})(.)/$1\U$2/;'  (pour la majuscule de la premiere lettre)
> ...



Merci a toi, ca fonctionne au poil


----------



## Vinz187 (25 Septembre 2011)

Je réitère : 
J'ai une autre petite demande : 
Pour avoir les actu du PSG de ce site http://www.paristeam.fr/ ( ou un autre site pour les connaisseurs  )
OU
sur les actu du foot français ... ( 365 football, l'equipe etc .... enfin celui qui marchera ) 
Avec la manip a faire si possible comme ça je serai faire !! 

Merci


----------



## zyclo (26 Septembre 2011)

Vinz187 a dit:


> Je réitère :
> J'ai une autre petite demande :
> Pour avoir les actu du PSG de ce site http://www.paristeam.fr/ ( ou un autre site pour les connaisseurs  )
> OU
> ...


vinz187, je dis pas que ca n est pas possible, mais etant donné que l exercice conciste a faire un filtre sur un fichier xml (un rss generalement) et que sur le site de PSG les rss sont pletores... peux tu affiner ta demande ? 
Cordialement


----------



## Vinz187 (26 Septembre 2011)

Tu veux une liste de site qui donne les actu du club ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2011)

Tu peux essayer avec ça :

```
URL="http://www.paristeam.fr/feed"
maxLength="500"
start="1"
end="9"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt
```

Tu peux augmenter ou réduire le nombre d'infos en augmentant ou diminuant la valeur de end= en 4ème ligne.

J'ai testé, ça marche, le seul inconvénient c'est qu'il y a des caractères bizarres à la place de ' par exemple.

Sinon, tu peux tester avec un autre site en remplaçant l'url de la 1ère ligne par le flux RSS d'un autre.


----------



## zyclo (27 Septembre 2011)

super script wath68, ce qui est sympa c est qu on peut l adapter a d autres sites, et peut etre meme le variabiliser  
promis j en fait pas commerce.
Pour les caracteres "bizarres", ca doit etre une question d encodage sur le navigateur. (UTF8 ou occidental8859-1 donnent ds resultats satisfaisants)

Bonne journee


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2011)

Il ne vient pas de moi - je n'y comprend rien à tout ces trucs - mais de ce site : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/


----------



## Vinz187 (28 Septembre 2011)

Yes ca marche, il faudrait quelques motif, par exemple on peut y introduire les images ??
Je vais test pour d'autre site !!


----------



## Syboo (30 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, bonjour,
je viens d'acquérir Adium, je me demandais si il était possible d'avoir un geeklet qui vous montre si une personne vous à envoyer un message et il y a combien de temps. Car en cours avec pages en plein écran le petit adium qui ne sautille qu'une fois n'est pas très visible.

merci à vous


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2011)

Syboo a dit:


> Bonjour, bonjour,
> je viens d'acquérir Adium, je me demandais si il était possible d'avoir un geeklet qui vous montre si une personne vous à envoyer un message et il y a combien de temps. Car en cours avec pages en plein écran le petit adium qui ne sautille qu'une fois n'est pas très visible.
> 
> merci à vous



T'embête pas avec GeekTool pour ça....

Growl est fait pour toi!


----------



## Syboo (30 Septembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> T'embête pas avec GeekTool pour ça....
> 
> Growl est fait pour toi!



Oki c'est en test  mais je croyais qu'il y avais énormément de possibilité avec growl? il y a un tuto?


----------



## Calderan (30 Septembre 2011)

Syboo a dit:


> Oki c'est en test  mais je croyais qu'il y avais énormément de possibilité avec growl? il y a un tuto?


Growl est un notificateur, qu'est-ce que tu cherches comme fonctionnalité?
Je ne connais pas de tuto sur Growl, mais je suis quasi sûr que si tu poses les bonnes questions tu trouveras quelqu'un ici pour te répondre


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2011)

Hello.

dans les préférences d'Adium, onglet évènement, tu peux modifier le comportement de l'icône du Dock; faire bondir une fois, toutes les 5 secondes, ou 10, 15, 30 60 secondes.

Et normalement l'heure s'affiche à coté du message reçu.


----------



## Syboo (30 Septembre 2011)

merci a tous pour vos réponses ! et excusez moi de provoquer un hors sujet sur ce sujet. mais growl et simpa je pense l'adopter même si je voulais un truc complètement parametrable au départ  
et merci Wath68 j'était passé a coté de ce détail 
merci a tous bonne journée


----------



## phanoob (1 Octobre 2011)

> J'ai testé, ça marche, le seul inconvénient c'est qu'il y a des caractères bizarres à la place de ' par exemple.



suffit de rajouter : 

```
sed -e "s/& #8217/\'/" -e "s/& #039;/\'/"|
```
avant fmt
Oublie pas d'enlever l'espace entre & et # sinon le forum me l'aurait pas afficher


----------



## Vinz187 (2 Octobre 2011)

Je reviens avec une nouvelle question, peut être hors sujet donc je laisse le mod à le remettre a sa place si il le faut.

Donc, est ce qu'il est possible d'avoir des icones, ou " boutons ", sur le bureau, qui donne accès a des sites directement ? sans qu'on est a ouvrir Safari et signet.
Genre en avoir un pour hotmail, youtube, ect ? 

GeekTool fais ça ? ou autre chose ?


----------



## wath68 (2 Octobre 2011)

Tu prends un signet et tu le glisses sur le bureau.
Libre à toi ensuite de changer son icône.

GeekTool n'est pas cliquable.

Personnellement je préfère utiliser le bureau comme un espace de transition.
Je met ça ici en attendant de le ranger tout à l'heure.

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser un lanceur plutôt ?
Je ne pourrais plus me passer de LaunchBar.


----------



## Vinz187 (11 Octobre 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Voila ce que je suis entrain de faire, j'ai abandonné l'histoires des boutons, mais par contre j'ai quelques petites questions;

- L'horloge est moche, je veux choisir celle ci http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/system/ascii-clock-1/ mais pb je ne peux pas régler la taille ...
- Geektool peut lancer une application ? genre PolarClock ?
- La command pour iTunes, il y a la même pour VLC ? ( j'ai essayer de remplacer itunes par VLC dans la command pour rien ... )
- La chose qui fait tache c'est mon dossier, je l'ai laissé exprès pour avoir quelques conseils, site, pour un thème qui va avec mon deskop

Merci pour vos réponses !!


----------



## Ben20 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici ma contribution ->

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/7715/capturedcran20111013102.png

Je ne suis pas encore un pro loin de là, je débute tout juste dans GeekTool, je suis encore à la recherche d'un script qui peut m'afficher le température et le %age d'utilisation de mon CPU car aucun de ceux que je n'ai trouvé ne fonctionne 

Pour info je suis sur MPB SL 10.6.8 et GeekTool 3.

Merci


----------



## driden91 (13 Octobre 2011)

Salut

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de mac avant je tournais sur linux et j'utilisais conky qui est en quelque sorte un equivalent de geektool.

Savez vous si il est possible de créer des barre et graphes avec Geektool comme sur ce screenshot de conky :


----------



## manolopod (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
geektool ne fonctionne pas sur mon MBA version 2011 avec OSx Lion.
J'ai téléchargé sur le MAcApp Store la dernière version (3.0.2), et rien ...
Lorsuqe je lance le logiciel j'ai bien une fenêtre qui apparaît avec file shell etc ... mais si j'ouvre préférences systèmes je n'ai aucune icône GeekTool.

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h18 ----------




manolopod a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> geektool ne fonctionne pas sur mon MBA version 2011 avec OSx Lion.
> J'ai téléchargé sur le MAcApp Store la dernière version (3.0.2), et rien ...
> Lorsuqe je lance le logiciel j'ai bien une fenêtre qui apparaît avec file shell etc ... mais si j'ouvre préférences systèmes je n'ai aucune icône GeekTool.
> ...



Bon ben je ne comprends pas mais maintenant ça marche


----------



## wath68 (15 Octobre 2011)

Oui, GeekTool est une application à part maintenant et ne fait plus partie des préférences système.


----------



## Calderan (16 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, GeekTool est une application à part maintenant et ne fait plus partie des préférences système.


Comment faire pour que les scripts se lance au démarrage sans m'afficher le fenêtre complète de geektool?


----------



## wath68 (16 Octobre 2011)

Dans les Préférences Système / Utilisateurs et groupes / Ouverture
il faut cocher la case "Masquer" à coté de GeekTool.

Edit : au temps pour moi.
Après vérification, il n'y a pas GeekTool dans le chemin indiqué, mais GeekTool Helper, qui n'est pas coché chez moi.


----------



## Calderan (17 Octobre 2011)

je n'ai pas geektool helper chez moi, mais je vais essayer de virer et réinstaller le tout on verra.
Merci


----------



## Tekila-Religion (22 Octobre 2011)

@wath68: Comment s'appelle la police qu'il y a dans le screenshot de ta signature ? merci


----------



## wath68 (22 Octobre 2011)

euh ... zut, un trou de mémoire. :hein:

Ça va me revenir.
En plus, le lien, que Corentin a donné, traine quelque part sur ce fil, ou dans les desktops.


Edit : Neutraface, ici => http://killaaaron.deviantart.com/art/Snow-Leopard-White-Theme-157886219


----------



## Tekila-Religion (23 Octobre 2011)

Merci , par contre j'ai pas compris comment on l'installe :/


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2011)

Tekila-Religion a dit:


> Merci , par contre j'ai pas compris comment on l'installe :/


Bonjour,

Edit/ Oui en fait mon image ne sert à rien. 

Il faut juste remplacer les fichiers du Mac par ceux qui sont dans ce que tu as téléchargé (dossier Font).


----------



## Tekila-Religion (23 Octobre 2011)

Si avec l'image j'y suis arrivée  merci


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2011)

Moi je l'ai supprimé.
J'avais quelques bugs ; par exemple avec Safari, quand j'étais sur la page Google, dans la barre de titre ça ne m'affichait que Googl ... entre autres.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2011)

Tekila-Religion a dit:


> Si avec l'image j'y suis arrivée  merci


De rien.
J'avais mis l'image car je ne savais pas si elle était  dans "ce" dossier (avec le lien au-dessus).
Si ça fonctionne, tant mieux.


----------



## Tekila-Religion (23 Octobre 2011)

Y'aurais pas un logiciel qui permettrais de sélectionné la police qu'on vient de télécharger et que ça change tout automatiquement ? au lieu de les mettre dans les dossier à la main. Merci


----------



## UnAm (23 Octobre 2011)

Oyo

Je me suis arrêté à la 11ème page... j'en peux plus ^_^

Merci déjà aux contributeurs du topic.

Une petite question cependant, savez vous comment faire pour afficher le signal du WiFi + quelques infos supplémentaire sur le réseau (le nom, etc)


Merci


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2011)

Regarde et fouille ici : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/


----------



## UnAm (23 Octobre 2011)

Nerf, j'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur... Je fais une pause, j'en peux plus ><


----------



## Vinz187 (24 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Edit : Neutraface, ici => http://killaaaron.deviantart.com/art/Snow-Leopard-White-Theme-157886219



 Je ne sais pas du tout comment l'installer  quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2011)

Je crois que tout est expliqué dans le dossier Font.
Il y a deux fichiers à remplacer dans les entrailles de ton ordi, redémarrer et c'est bon.


----------



## Vinz187 (24 Octobre 2011)

Pour ça ok mais pour installer tout le theme ?

J'ai jms installer de theme, je sais juste changé les icônes grâce à candybar et jouer un peu avec geektool


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2011)

Avec ThemePark il me semble.
Attention, ne marche pas avec Lion.


----------



## Vinz187 (25 Octobre 2011)

J'ai pas encore lion !! ( c'est prévu, je vais revendre mon macbook et m'acheté le pro )

Oula avec themepark !! je sens la galère, j'ai pris l'app il y a quelque temps, ms je n'y est rien compris !!


----------



## Jannot83 (30 Octobre 2011)

'jour,

Vous faites comment pour avoir vos rendez-vous iCal sur le bureau ?


----------



## Vinz187 (30 Octobre 2011)

Je sais pas, moi j'utilise dateline, ça les mets automatiquement, 

Par contre tu peux pas changer ton pseudo ?? c'est mon nom de famille .... :mouais:


----------



## Jannot83 (30 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour DateLine, je ne connaissais pas. Par contre c'est payant, donc a voir si on peu le tester avant, voir si ca correspondant a mes besoins.

J'ai trouvé un truc pour coupler iCal a iBuddy, ca correspond a ce que je recherche, mais j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour que l'intitulé du rappel (a coté de la puce) sit dans une autre couleure (cf photo)





Voici le script que j'utilise


```
usr/local/bin/icalBuddy -f, formatOutput -sd, separateByDate -ec BBAE1788-0A09-422E-AF34-385EFA572860 -nc, noCalendarNames -iep, includeEventProps datetime,title,location -df, dateFormat %A %e %B eventsToday+15
```

Merci de votre aide.

@Vinz187: bah pas de chance pour le nom; mais ca m'etonerais que tu ai le 83 dedans


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2011)

La version de DateLine pre-App Store est toujours dispo : http://support.machinecodex.com/discussion/94/where-can-i-re-download-dateline-from


----------



## Jannot83 (30 Octobre 2011)

Merci de l'info, mais soit je m'y prends mal, soit avec cette version je ne peux pas vraiment tester car la gestion des evenements depends de l'enregistrement de l'appli.

Quand a ma question precedente sur le modification de la couleure personne n'a d'idees ?


----------



## Calderan (31 Octobre 2011)

La version gratuite pré-appstore n'avait pas toutes les fonctionnalités de la payante. Le problème vient peut-être de là.


----------



## Jannot83 (1 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement, je viens de trouver la version 1.0 et c'est precisé que c'est dans la version payante.


----------



## loloheureux (5 Novembre 2011)

bonjour a tous,

j'ai testé et cela marche, mais le souci c'est que les conditions actuelles sont en anglais.
Comment les mettre en français

merci de votre aide

lolo



wath68 a dit:


> Pour la météo c'est hyper-simple.
> 
> 1°) Aller ici : http://weather.yahoo.com/ et chercher sa ville (Enter city or zip code)
> Ton URL va ressembler à ça (exemple avec Mulhouse, pour moi) :
> ...


----------



## wath68 (5 Novembre 2011)

À ma connaissance il n'y a pas moyen.


----------



## Shurikn (15 Novembre 2011)

Il faudrait peut-être tester avec un autre site que yahoo.com (us)...

Style ici: http://www.meteorologic.net/zone-rss.php?id=38705

Je vais tester et vous redis...

++ §hu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------

Je cherche à faire un dégradé de couleur avec du texte... est-ce possible? Ou du moins jouer avec une transparence et une couleur...

++ §hu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------

Hé ben visiblement cela ne fonctionne pas avec le lien meteorologic.net...

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (21 Novembre 2011)

Affichage de l'utilisation du CPU sous Lion...

J'utilise cette commande: 





> top -l 2 | awk '/CPU usage/ && NR > 5 {print 100-$12 "%"}'


Et le résultat est toujours à 100%

Qqu'un à une solution?

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé une autre commande qui fonctionne ^^



> top -l 2 | grep "CPU usage" | tail -1 | awk '{printf "%.0f", 100-$7+0}'



Cependant je cherche à afficher le % juste après le résultat mais je n'y arrive pas...
Si une âme charitable peut m'aider...

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (21 Novembre 2011)

J'me réponds tout seul lol

Mais voici le code si ça peut servir: 





> top -l 2 | grep "CPU usage" | tail -1 | awk '{printf "%.0f", 100-$7+0}' && echo " %"



++ §hu


----------



## krana (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous. Tout d'abord merci pour ce super post. Il m'a permis de faire des choses pas trop mal ^^. 
Juste je voulais savoir comment faire pour avoir de l'information? Comme par exemple mettre une fenêtre dédiée à l'actualité. 
Cela a peut être été traité, j'ai essayé de regarder mais je suis peut être passé à coté dsl


----------



## wath68 (28 Novembre 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Il y a un post dans ce fil ou c'est plus ou moins expliqué.
De mémoire, tu dois récupérer un flux RSS d'info, puis le placer dans un script.
Quelqu'un avait demandé un truc dans le genre pour des infos de foot il me semble.
Edit : c'était deux pages plus tôt, ici


Moi j'ai une question : j'ai l'heure affichée avec GeekTool avec une image .png placée par-dessus (voir mon screenshot).
Le problème c'est que quand je change d'espace pour aller par exemple sur le Bureau 2, l'heure se place au dessus de l'image .png toute seule.
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce petit soucis ?


----------



## krana (29 Novembre 2011)

merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous! 

J'aurai voulu utiliser GeekTool pour m'afficher, en image, l'état de charge de ma batterie....


J'ai trouvé ça... J'aimerai l'installer, puis éventuellement, m'en servir plus tard avec mes propres images...


Seulement j'y arrive pôôôôôô!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Alors voilà son ReadMe :


```
****************************
Made by GottEric
****************************
READ ME

INSTRUCTIONS:

1	Place the whole folder in the desired directory
2	Open "battImage.scpt" and replace "PATH" with the directory the folder was placed in
3	Open GeekTool and make a Shell Geeklet and an Image Geeklet
4	Copy this code into the command for the Shell Geeklet, replacing PATH with the same directory from step 2 (nothing will be outputted from this command):
		osascript PATH/Battery/battImage.scpt

5	Copy this code into the URL for the Image Geeklet, replacing PATH with the same directory from step 2:
		file://localhost/PATH//Battery/temp.png

6	Change to refresh every 10 seconds for both Geeklets (unless you want it more, or less frequent)

7	Enjoy :D
```

Voici le dossier :




Voici le dossier images :




Voici son AppleScript :


```
on run
	set pathName to "PATH/Battery"
	set battText to (do shell script (read pathName & "/getBattLevel.txt"))
	set AppleScript's text item delimiters to {"%"}
	set battList to every text item of battText
	set battNum to item 1 of battList as integer
	do shell script ("cp " & pathName & "/Images/" & battNum & ".png " & pathName & "/temp.png")
end run
```

Et voici son Code Shell :


```
pmset -g ps  |  sed -n 's/.*[[:blank:]]+*\(.*%\).*/\1/p'
```




__________


C'est simple, je sèche dès son "Etape 3".... :rateau:



Si quelqu'un pouvait avoir la gentillesse de me faire un "Lisez Moi" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et un peu plus explicite, ce serait vraiment sympa! :rose: 


Merci d'avance! 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------



À y'est j'ai trouvé!!! :rateau:


Mon Lisez-moi à moi!  


```
INSTRUCTIONS:

En partant du principe que le dossier va être placé dans le dossier "Geektool", qui se trouve dans le dossier Custo, qui se trouve dans le dossier "Documents" de la petite maison.

	1.	Placez le dossier entier dans le répertoire désiré
	2.	Ouvrez "battImage.scpt" et remplacer "PATH" par le chemin du dossier (ex : /Users/NOM_DE_LA_MAISON/Documents/Custo/Geektool/Battery)
	3.	Ouvrir GeekTool
	4.	Créer un Shell GeekTool et insérer ce code		>>	osascript /Users/NOM_DE_LA_MAISON/Documents/Custo/Geektool/Battery/battImage.scpt 
	5.	Créer une Image Geektool et insérer ce code		>> 	file://localhost//Users/NOM_DE_LA_MAISON/Documents/Custo/Geektool/Battery/temp.png
	6.	Régler les deux nouveaux éléments de Geektool sur le temps de rafraîchissement voulu.
```


Merci de votre aide!


----------



## saiman (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous 

et deja merci pour l'aide que vous allez m'apporté

  j'ai commence a utilisé geektool cette nuit car je suis tombé sur le forum. 
 j'ai sur mon bureau heure date horloge citation et le script itune avec la jaquette !! 
 cela fonctionne super bien !!! 
 mais depuis cette nuit je n'arrive pas a foutre cette météo avec l'image nuage soleil ou autre avec la température !! 
 j'ai suivi beaucoup de tuto mais rien ne fonctionne pouvez m'aidé svp car la je commence à m'arraché les cheveux ( il m'en reste plus beaucoup en plus ) lol 
 je vais sur le site pour la meteo je copie le lien avec le nom de ma ville et je copie aussi le lien avec le rss !!! 
 je copie le script avec l'editeur de script et l'enregistre complet avec le lien je cree un nouveau shell et rajoute dans commande ou est enregistré le script mais la rien ne s'affiche pourquoi??? 
 svp un peu d'aide ne sera pas de refus !!!


----------



## link.javaux (8 Décembre 2011)

entrez ce code à la place de l'adresse url actuel et tapez 90 par exemple dans le dialogue qui s'ouvrira

```
javascript:document.body.style%5B'-webkit-transform'%5D='rotate('+prompt('degree',180)+'deg)'
```


hé ben j'aimerai la meme chose pour un geeklet, c'est possible ?


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2011)

Pour la météo, le seul script que je connaisse c'est celui-ci.

Pour la question de Link, je ne crois pas que cela soit possible avec GeekTool Seul.
Par contre, regarde ici, les posts 188 et 192, un début de solution par Nyx0uf.


----------



## saiman (9 Décembre 2011)

voila j'ai réussi a avoir la météo 

je voudrais si cela et possible une indication de volume car j'ai trouve 1 mais il est très moche 
si quelqu'un a des infos je suis preneur

voici mon bureau

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/capturedcran20111209093.png/


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2011)




----------



## saiman (9 Décembre 2011)

merci je voulais faire fonctionné les 1er mais je n'arrive pas peu tu m'aidé stp ??​


----------



## Fìx (10 Décembre 2011)

Salut tous!! 

Je cherche depuis plusieurs jours.... et je n'arrive pas à trouver.... :hein:

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quel est le script pour afficher le temps estimé (et non le pourcentage restant) jusqu'à la fin de la batterie?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## wath68 (10 Décembre 2011)

As-tu essayé ce script ?
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/system/time-left-on-your-battery-drain-or-charge/


----------



## Fìx (11 Décembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> As-tu essayé ce script ?
> http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/system/time-left-on-your-battery-drain-or-charge/



Merci Wath mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner... 

Enfin, ça donne bien un chiffre, mais pas le nombre d'heures et de minutes restantes. Ça me donne un nombre à 3 chiffres (221 ; 186 ; etc...) ... Peut-être le nombre de minutes restantes?...

Si c'est ça, c'est vraiment pas bin pratique d'à chaque fois faire le calcul... :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2011)

Rhoooo tu me déçois, tu n'as pas lu les commentaires  



> If you want to break it into an hour a minute display:
> 
> isFullyCharged=`ioreg -n AppleSmartBattery | grep FullyCharged | awk '{ print $5 }'`
> 
> ...


----------



## The Real Deal (11 Décembre 2011)

Salut,

Une idée de ce qui merdouille dans mon script pour avoir le nombre de feeds avec Reeder sur le desktop ?

J'y arrive pour Mail et également pour Adium, mais là quelque chose grippe :/



```
tell application "System Events" to set reederisrunning to (name of processes) contains "Reeder"
if reederisrunning then
	tell application "Reeder"
		set unreads to count of feeds
		if unreads is equal to 0 then
			return "Unread Feeds : 0"
		else
			return "Unread Feeds : " & unreads
		end if
	end tell
else
	return "Unread Feeds : N/A"
end if
```

Merci communauté


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Cela ne peux marcher avec Reeder qui n'est pas scriptable.


----------



## Fìx (12 Décembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Rhoooo tu me déçois, tu n'as pas lu les commentaires



Bah voilà!! 


Merci Wath!


----------



## Pigeon (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un nouvel imac avec Lion version 10.7.2. J'ai installé geektool 3 pour la première fois mais j'ai beau regarder tous les tutos il doit y avoir une étape que je ne comprends pas.:rateau:

J'ouvre Geektool. La fenêtre avec les 3 icônes (file-image-shell) s'affiche. J'ai crée un nouveau dossier dans manage groups, _enable _est coché. Là l'autre fenêtre noir properties s'affiche à côté.

Sauf que théoriquement je dois ensuite cliquer sur image pour déplacer un encart quelque part sur le bureau. Là ça ne fonctionne pas. La petite fenêtre noire remonte aussitôt vers la fenêtre geektool. 

Help...


----------



## Fìx (12 Décembre 2011)

On glisse l'icône "image" vers le bureau.... (ou l'un des autres d'ailleurs...)


Ensuite on règle à l'aide de la fenêtre de paramétrage correspondante!


----------



## Pigeon (12 Décembre 2011)

Oui, c'est bien ce que je fais mais la petite case grisée qui va vers le bureau, quand je lâche le clic, revient toute seule sur le fenêtre geektool.


----------



## Fìx (12 Décembre 2011)

Pigeon a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien ce que je fais mais la petite case grisée qui va vers le bureau, quand je lâche le clic, revient toute seule sur le fenêtre geektool.



Alors tu dois réellement avoir un problème! :rateau:

Je n'ai pas Lion.... peut-être un problème de compatibilité avec ta version de Geektool? 

En tout cas j'passe la main.... désolé! :rose:


----------



## Pigeon (12 Décembre 2011)

Merci d'avoir essayé de m'aider. Je prendrais plus le temps le week end prochain. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Calderan (13 Décembre 2011)

j'avais ça avec la version downloadée du site geektool, mais j'ai pu trouver la solution en prenant la version sur l'App Store


----------



## The Real Deal (13 Décembre 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Cela ne peux marcher avec Reeder qui n'est pas scriptable.




Mince :mouais:

Bon, et bien merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Décembre 2011)

Désolé, de ne pas avoir donné plus d'explication mais en gros comme Reeder n'est pas scriptable, GeekTool ne peux aller y chercher ce genre d'information.


----------



## mamatt62 (26 Décembre 2011)

salut tout le monde ! 

j'ai découvert hier à une heure du matin l'existence de geektool et de ses fantaisies.
mais je suis heurter à un obstacle, je souhaite mettre une horloge sur le bureau mais je ne trouve pas de scripts pour.

Après une nuit de recherche j'ai trouve une page en anglais qui disait que geektool ne pouvais pas afficher ce type d'affichage pour l'heure. 

est-ce vrai ? sinon est ce que vous pourriez me balancer une source qui en contiennent ? 
sa serais cool


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2011)

mamatt62 a dit:


> salut tout le monde !
> 
> j'ai découvert hier à une heure du matin l'existence de geektool et de ses fantaisies.
> mais je suis heurter à un obstacle, je souhaite mettre une horloge sur le bureau mais je ne trouve pas de scripts pour.
> ...



Va voir là et dis merci à...............Google !


----------



## akegata (26 Décembre 2011)

sinon wath68 avait donné celle là dans les coups de c&#339;urs :



wath68 a dit:


> 2 horloges sympas pour GeekTool


----------



## mamatt62 (27 Décembre 2011)

J'ai utiliser se script pour la citation journalière du site évène mais rien n'y fait cela fait 3 jours que la citation n'à pas changer :/ 
pourtant j'ai mis la mis à jour à 86 400sec (1jrs) mais rien n'y fait. :/

Une idée de la cause ? 



wath68 a dit:


> J'avais donné un script pour Evene dans ce fil.
> Si je le retrouve, j'édite.
> 
> Edit : 'a y'est, trouvé. À voir si il marche encore
> ...


----------



## wath68 (27 Décembre 2011)

Peut-être un soucis avec le site lamooche.com


----------



## mamatt62 (27 Décembre 2011)

Si je remplace le flux rss lamooche par celui d'évène sa peut fonctionner ou pas ( le script est propre au site lamooche) ?

EDIT: j'ai trouvé, j'ai juste remplacer lamooche par le flux rss d'évène mais il y à des caractère qui s'affiche mal. 
je met le screen pour vous montrer


----------



## wath68 (27 Décembre 2011)

Oui, c'est un problème connu, on en parle déjà dans ce fil il me semble.
Pas trouvé/cherché de solution pour le moment  

Sinon, tu peux essayer ce flux, la citation du jour de www.dicocitations.com :

```
URL="http://www.lamoooche.com/getRSS.php?idnews=11793"
maxLength="800"
start="6"
end="1"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt
```


----------



## mamatt62 (28 Décembre 2011)

Un peu d'inspiration, un petit lien avec les plus beaux desktop geektoolien  
Enjoy' ! http://fiveprime.org/flickr_hvmnd.cgi?method=GET&page=1&photo_number=50&tag_mode=all&search_type=Tags&sorting=Interestingness&photo_type=100&noform=t&search_domain=Tags&sort=Interestingness&textinput=geektool


----------



## wath68 (28 Décembre 2011)

Peut-être pas les plus beaux, mais les plus chargés, oui 

En plus y'en a aucun de moi :sleep:

Edit : je plaisante, il y en a de très beaux, et surtout de jolis fonds d'écran.


----------



## Pigeon (7 Janvier 2012)

Calderan a dit:


> j'avais ça avec la version downloadée du site geektool, mais j'ai pu trouver la solution en prenant la version sur l'App Store



Bingo !

Merci Calderan

Je peux maintenant remonter ce topic


----------



## benny47 (17 Janvier 2012)

salut les gars, auriez vous une ligne de code a me filer pour savoir, tout comme le CPU, comment je pourrais voir ma RAM utilisé en % ...

Merci les gars !!


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Janvier 2012)

benny47 a dit:


> salut les gars, auriez vous une ligne de code a me filer pour savoir, tout comme le CPU, comment je pourrais voir ma RAM utilisé en % ...
> 
> Merci les gars !!


regardes par là 
fouilles sur le site
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/collections/cpu-ram-battery-wifi-and-uk-worded-fuzzy-time--1/


----------



## benny47 (17 Janvier 2012)

merci pour ta réponse, c un peu ce que j'ai fait entre 2 ...

j'ai essayé ça : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/system/cpumemory-disk-usage-meter-1/

et d'autres .. il me met des % pour le CPU et le DD , mais rien pour a RAM !! 
j'ai 16 go , ça à a voir ??

merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------

j'ai essayé avec tes liens ..

toujours même problème.. il m'affiche tout ! sauf ma RAM (libre et utilisé )

je comprend pas ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------

trouvé avec ce code :

top -l 1  -F -R | awk '/PhysMem/ {print "" $8 " used"}' ;

mais limité .. je n'ai pas le %...

faute de grives ....

merci quand même..


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Janvier 2012)

benny47 a dit:


> j'ai essayé avec tes liens ..
> 
> toujours même problème.. il m'affiche tout ! sauf ma RAM (libre et utilisé )
> 
> ...


----------



## benny47 (18 Janvier 2012)

non, marche pas !!

ça me met : ram   %   

c tout ! rien.. pas d'indication ..

bizarre non ?

j'ai 16 GO, est ce trop ?


----------



## ArcaneXIII (7 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai essayé ce script pour séparer les infos d'itunes, mais je bloque à l'étape 2 pour le Artwork Geeklet:

http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/collections/itunes-seperate-info-mail-infos-/

Voilà ce qui est indiqué: _Change 'set myPath to ((path to home folder) as text) & "Geektool:"'  in the script to the folder where you saved the "default.png"

_Soucisc'est qu'à chaque fois que je modifie le script j'ai une erreur.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2012)

ArcaneXIII a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'ai essayé ce script pour séparer les infos d'itunes, mais je bloque à l'étape 2 pour le Artwork Geeklet:
> 
> http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/collections/itunes-seperate-info-mail-infos-/
> 
> ...



Je pense que cela devrait t'aider.


----------



## greg64 (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je débute un peu avec Geektool, mais j'ai compris l'essentiel je pense.. J'aimerais avoir un geeklet qui me donne le nombre de mail non lu sur mon bureau (ça c'est bon) mais est-ce qu'il est possible d'ajouter une interaction avec ce geeklet pour que je puisse cliquer dessus et ainsi lancer mail ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2012)

Non, impossible, GeekTool n'est pas "cliquable"


----------



## greg64 (11 Mars 2012)

D'accord, merci beaucoup pour la réponse, mais dommage :/ !


----------



## combivw (2 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous!!


J'ai decouvert geektool il y a peu et j'ai un gros problème, il a bien fonctionné il y a quelques heures, et maintenant, je n'arrive plus à rien  Quand je clique/glisse sur le bureau, rien ne se passe! rien ne s'ouvre... Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire, est-ce que cette situation vous est déjà arrivée?

Merci pour tout

CombiVW


----------



## wath68 (2 Avril 2012)

Hello.

Quelle version de GeekTool ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (3 Avril 2012)

Moi c'est pareil, j'ai parfois le souci, quand geektool est ouvert et que je clique sur un truc pour le modifier, la fenêtre de propriétés ne s'affiche pas. Du coup, je dois glisser un nouveau script sur le bureau pour voir réapparaître la fenêtre, et après je le vire. 
J'ai la version 3.0.2.


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2012)

J'ai la 3.0.3.
À tester, pour voir si vos problèmes subsistent.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (3 Avril 2012)

Faut que je la trouve ailleurs que sur l'apple store, alors. Hors de question de donner mes infos bancaires à Apple pour télécharger une application gratuite (ce n'est pas de la parano, c'est juste que je trouve inadmissible de demander des infos bancaires pour un programme gratuit). Aux US, au moins, ils peuvent donner un compte paypal. Pas possible ici.

Bref, sinon, j'ai un truc bizarre avec geektools... J'avais vu quelque part qu'on pouvait afficher une to-do list sur le bureau, simplement en créant une to-do list.txt, et en mettant le fichier sur le bureau en glissant un geeklet fichier.
Sauf que... Ma to-do list se répète sans arrêt. Genre j'ai ma liste avec mes 4 trucs, et elle se répète 4 ou 5 fois. C'est très bizarre. J'ai l'impression que du texte est rajouté à chaque fois que je change la police ou la couleur. C'est arrivé à quelqu'un ? Il y a une explication, ou c'est un bug ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2012)

Tu peux essayer ça :
Création dun compte iTunes Store, App Store, iBookstore et Mac App Store sans carte de crédit


----------



## ness_Du_frat (3 Avril 2012)

Oh, yes, merci, tu me sauves ! J'avais essayé d'autres astuces trouvées sur le net et on m'avait dit qu'il n'était maintenant plus possible de créer un compte sans carte de crédit. Compte créé, je vais maintenant pouvoir aller télécharger la nouvelle version


----------



## twinworld (9 Avril 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Pas obligé.
> Il suffit de trouver des polices à largeur fixe ... enfin je crois.



une petite liste de celles disponibles 
- andale mono
- casual
- consolas
- courier
- lucida console
- lucida sans typewriter
- Menlo
- Microsoft Yi Baiti
- MingLiU
- Monaco
- Simsun


----------



## mPreuilh (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je suis sur un MacBook Pro 13'' la plupart de mon temps et j'utilises Geektool depuis peu. J'arrive à réaliser les geeklets que je veux. Il y a tout de même une chose que je n'arrive pas à faire ...

Lorsque je travail, il m'arrive de brancher mon MacBook Pro sur un écran en résolution 1920x1080 et non la résolution par défaut du MBP. Du coup quand mon écran est branché, l'ensemble de mes Geeklets sont en pleins milieu de mon écran.

N'y aurait-il pas un moyen de corriger ceci et de garder un geeklet en bas de mon écran dans le dock ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Bouffonbleu (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour tous,

Avez vous des problèmes avec l'affichage de l image de la meteo ?
je n ai plus rien dans le cadre et pourtant je n ai rein changé

bonne journée


----------



## Bouffonbleu (22 Avril 2012)

oups j 'ai trouvé, une virgule avait disparue dans le code, au fait juste au cas certain serait intéressé, je vous passe mon fond d&#8217;écran ( c'est pas le plus beau je sais). l'image de fond me plait beaucoup et JE LE DONNE PAS NA:rateau:


----------



## wath68 (23 Avril 2012)

Mais où as-tu trouvé ce joli fond ? 



As-tu remarqué qu'il n'y a aucun accent dans tes scripts "La Provence" et "Le Monde" ? lol


> Les utilisateurs de Twitter n'ont pas hsit s'changer des messages relatifs aux rsultats de l'lection prsidentielle...



Et pour "Le Figaro", les _&amp:#160:_ c'est pas top non plus.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Avril 2012)

Oui j'ai vu, j'ai vérifier si utf-8 était bien partout.. et c'est pas ça,  je cherche encore, une idée ??

Les &amp.. ce sont des espaces insécable je crois , faut que je contrôle le code

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------

bon je trouve pas  le code est bon, utf-8 partout je vais fouiller le net :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------




Bouffonbleu a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu, j'ai vérifier si utf-8 était bien partout.. et c'est pas ça,  je cherche encore, une idée ??
> 
> Les &amp.. ce sont des espaces insécable je crois , faut que je contrôle le code
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé c&#8217;était tout simple je n'avais pas vue que je n'avais pas sélectionné une option


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Avril 2012)

Voila avec les dernières modifs


----------



## mPreuilh (24 Avril 2012)

mPreuilh a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je suis sur un MacBook Pro 13'' la plupart de mon temps et j'utilises Geektool depuis peu. J'arrive à réaliser les geeklets que je veux. Il y a tout de même une chose que je n'arrive pas à faire ...
> 
> Lorsque je travail, il m'arrive de brancher mon MacBook Pro sur un écran en résolution 1920x1080 et non la résolution par défaut du MBP. Du coup quand mon écran est branché, l'ensemble de mes Geeklets sont en pleins milieu de mon écran.
> 
> ...



Personne pour ma question ?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (24 Avril 2012)

mPreuilh a dit:


> Personne pour ma question ?




je ne connaissait pas ce problème, as tu regardé dans les paramètres d'affichage (faut bien commencer quelque part) :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h27 ----------

J ai toujours ce problème   avec l'image de la meteo qui ne s'affiche plus ou pas toujours  , une idée de ce que cela pourrait être  ?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (24 Avril 2012)

J ai trouvé pour la meteo c'etait tout bête, une virgule  supprimée par erreur  :rose:


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

je me suis mis à geektool depuis quelques temps, j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible d'afficher un flux rss ou des infos ? 

un compte twitter par exemple...


----------



## wath68 (27 Avril 2012)

Hello.

Tu peux essayer ce script : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/display-recent-items-from-any-rss-feed/
ou fouiller sur ce site : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/


----------



## Bouffonbleu (27 Avril 2012)

Hello wath68,
Sais tu si il est possible de faire un diaporama dans une fenêtre "geektool image" à partir d'une source externe, genre site de photos communautaire comme Flickr ou autre ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Avril 2012)

Aucune idée.
Regarde peut-être sur le site macosxtips


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Tu peux essayer ce script : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/display-recent-items-from-any-rss-feed/
> ou fouiller sur ce site : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/



Merci c'est grâce à ce site que j'ai pu mettre en route geektool. Mais mon anglais n'est pas fameux.... Pour le moment, j'ai la date, l'heure, la météo 
Avant pour la date, je regardais ma montre, la météo je regardais par la fenêtre, et l'heure dans la barre des menus...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Est-il possible de déplacer en même temps tout un groupe d'affichage ?


----------



## wath68 (28 Avril 2012)

Non, malheureusement.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (28 Avril 2012)

Bon après celui la j&#8217;arrête de faire des modifications sur mon fond d'écran, attention l'heure dans la pomme est celle de Cupertino bien sur...
Comme d'hab si un truc vous plait je vous le passe avec plaisir.
au fait j'ai rien trouvé pour afficher soit une fenêtre de TV soit un diaporama d'une source externe.
Bye Bye


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je veux bien savoir comment faire pour afficher les infos du monde ou autres. 
Je croyais également avoir installé la météo. Cela fait 5 jours qu'il fait 13 degré et nuageux....


----------



## Bouffonbleu (28 Avril 2012)

Suivre ce qui a été dit dans ce message et tout ira bien:



wath68 a dit:


> Pour la météo c'est hyper-simple.
> 
> 1°) Aller ici : http://weather.yahoo.com/ et chercher sa ville (Enter city or zip code)
> Ton URL va ressembler à ça (exemple avec Mulhouse, pour moi) :
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

Et pour le monde ou autre :

URL="http://rss.lemonde.fr/c/205/f/3050/index.rss"
maxLength="800"
start="4"
end="10"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Je peux pas te bouler, j'ai trop boulé ces dernières 24h. Je le ferais demain merci je vais tester tout ça.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (11 Mai 2012)

je ne sais pas ce qui ce passe mais ce code ne marche plus pour avoir l'image de la meteo? pouvez vous m'aider svp?
ci dessous le script:
curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/alsace/mulhouse-613673/" | grep "forecast-icon" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\')\;\ _background.*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather.png\


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mai 2012)

cela ne fonctionne plus chez moi également. mais j'ai vu que sur e site de yahoo ou je recupère la météo, je n'ai plus d'onglet RSS. Est-ce que cela vient de là ?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (12 Mai 2012)

wath68

une idée de ce qui ce passe? Yahoo a du changer les liens peut être?


----------



## wath68 (12 Mai 2012)

Moi ???
lol absolument aucune idée, je n'ai utilisé la météo qu'une seule fois.
Pour la météo j'ai trouvé mieux : j'ouvre ma fenêtre. 

C'est peut-être le site qui est down, ça va revenir.... enfin je l'espère pour vous.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (13 Mai 2012)

Yahoo a changé son site pour la météo   voila les codes corrigés pour retrouver l'image du temps    

shell (remplacez le code de la ville en bleu par le votre) :

curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/*france/provence-alpes-cote-dazur/aix-en-provence-12723082/*" | grep "current-weather" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\') .*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather1.png\

Image:

file///temp/weather1.png


----------



## imhotep45 (13 Mai 2012)

Merci Bouffonbleu mes pour moi idem tjrs rien ne s'affiche ? dans les refresh ont doit mettre combien aussi bien dans le shell que l'image ?
Merci pour ton aides.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mai 2012)

Bouffonbleu a dit:


> Yahoo a changé son site pour la météo   voila les codes corrigés pour retrouver l'image du temps
> 
> shell (remplacez le code de la ville en bleu par le votre) :
> 
> ...



Merci j'essaye ça demain soir.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (13 Mai 2012)

imhotep45 a dit:


> Merci Bouffonbleu mes pour moi idem tjrs rien ne s'affiche ? dans les refresh ont doit mettre combien aussi bien dans le shell que l'image ?
> Merci pour ton aides.



moi j ai mis 300s , mais pour les test tu peux mettre temporairement 3s


----------



## imhotep45 (14 Mai 2012)

Pour moi rien ne s'affiche j'ai mis comme tu explique ?

pour le shell :



> curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/centre/montargis-612287/" | grep "current-weather" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\') .*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather1.png\


Et l'image :


```
file///temp/weather1.png
```

PS : Problème résolu merci Bouffonbleu


----------



## Bouffonbleu (14 Mai 2012)

fait un test avec une autre ville que la tienne, il se peut que cela marche pour un un autre lieu, cela a été mon cas j 'ai pris Marseille plus tôt que Aix en Provence


----------



## twinworld (19 Mai 2012)

merci pour le correctif. je me permets juste une petite remarque.  Pour avoir l'image, tu écris le code 

file///temp/weather1.png

alors que c'est 

file///tmp/weather1.png

l'orthographe correspond au code de la cellule pour la température.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (20 Mai 2012)

Merci je n avais pas vu je vais le corriger au cas ou une autre personnes serait intéressée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h10 ----------




Bouffonbleu a dit:


> Yahoo a changé son site pour la météo   voila les codes corrigés pour retrouver l'image du temps
> 
> shell (remplacez le code de la ville en bleu par le votre) :
> 
> ...



(Correction pour l image il y avait une erreur):rose:


----------



## Syboo (23 Mai 2012)

Bonjour bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir comment télécharger la version 3.0.3. Car sur app store quand je la télécharge, on me di que c'est la dernière version. Mais à l'ouverture de l'appli j'ai la version 3.0.1  comment faire ? 

Merci,
Syboo


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

je n'avais jamais fait attention, mais c'est bien la 3 0 1 qui se télécharge. l'erreur si il y a ne vient pas de votre coté.



Par contre chez moi plus rien ne marche depuis le changement de Yahoo.

voici ce que je colle dans dans le menu command d'une fenêtre shell :
curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/lorraine/nancy-613836/" | grep "current-weather" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\') .*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather1.png\

Est ce que cela indique la météo chez quelqu'un  ?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Mai 2012)

La je comprend pas,:mouais: chez moi tous marche comme avant avec les 2 script que je vous ai donné


----------



## Syboo (24 Mai 2012)

Personne pour les problèmes de version ?

Autre question : 





C'est possible de faire des ombres à ma date ? comment faire ? (si l'image est trop grande je suis désolée, je ne sais pas comment vous la mettre en plus petite ><' pas taper )


----------



## Calderan (24 Mai 2012)

Syboo a dit:


> C'est possible de faire des ombres à ma date ? comment faire ? (si l'image est trop grande je suis désolée, je ne sais pas comment vous la mettre en plus petite ><' pas taper )


copier le script de ta date une deuxième fois, mettre celui du dessous en gris avec transparence et celui du dessus de la couleur que tu veux.


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2012)

Dans la fenêtre du choix des polices, activez le bouton Ombre (encadré en rouge sur la capture) et réglez avec les curseurs de droite (Opacité, distance, direction, ...)


----------



## Syboo (24 Mai 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Dans la fenêtre du choix des polices, activez le bouton Ombre (encadré en rouge sur la capture) et réglez avec les curseurs de droite (Opacité, distance, direction, ...)



Je n'ai pas ce bouton ! 

et je connaissais ta technique calderan, mais elle est un peu chiante à mettre en place surtout quand je change  

Sinon pas d'idée pour que je puisse avoir la version 3.0.3 de geektool ?

edit : 

En fait c'est bon ! j'ai trouver Merci wath ! ça fais longtemps que je chercher ça ( en fait il suffisais d'agrandir la fenêtre des polices :/ )


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2012)

Syboo a dit:


> Sinon pas d'idée pour que je puisse avoir la version 3.0.3 de geektool ?


Ça doit être une erreur d'affichage sur l'Apple App Store je pense.

J'ai aussi la version 3.0.1.


----------



## Syboo (24 Mai 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça doit être une erreur d'affichage sur l'Apple App Store je pense.
> 
> J'ai aussi la version 3.0.1.



W'ok ! ^^ bon ben ya plus qu'à attendre que l'app store arrete de bugger


----------



## bacman (25 Mai 2012)

Bouffonbleu a dit:


> La je comprend pas,:mouais: chez moi tous marche comme avant avec les 2 script que je vous ai donné



chez moi ça marche avec ce script
curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/provence/aix-en-provence-575609/" | grep "current-weather" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\') .*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather1.png\


----------



## Syboo (25 Mai 2012)

bacman a dit:


> chez moi ça marche avec ce script
> curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/provence/aix-en-provence-575609/" | grep "current-weather" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\') .*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather1.png\



Pas moyen, chez moi non plus ça marche pas. De toute façon j'ai jamais réussi à le mettre sur mon bureau ce shell ><'


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Il suffit de faire un glissé déposé normalement. 
Chez moi même le script de bouffon bleu sans mettre ma ville mais aix en provence ne marche pas ? Mystère...


----------



## Syboo (25 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il suffit de faire un glissé déposé normalement.



xD ! je voulais juste dire que ce script n'a jamais fonctionné xD


----------



## Mons (27 Mai 2012)

bonsoir à tous,

voila, j'ai un petit "soucis" avec geektool, les éléments que je place sur le bureau sont "au dessus" de mes fichier et sélections, ce qui est un peu embêtant vu que c'est bien souvent rempli de fichiers, et m'empêche de mettre des gros aplats et polices :/

voici quelques screenshots pour illustrer, j'avais pensé à décocher keep on top mais ça ne change rien.

http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php

si quelqu'un à une idée...
merci


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Tu dois avoir coché la case "keep on top", si tu la décoche tes élèments se retrouverons dessous?


----------



## Syboo (28 Mai 2012)

Salut, 

on ne peut pas voir tes screenshoots  

Tu pourrais essayer de faire clique droit sur tes geeklets et de choisir "send to back"


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Je n'utilise plus GeekTool mais sur le net tu trouves cela :






"Keep on top" est en haut à gauche 5eme ligne


----------



## Syboo (28 Mai 2012)

Christophe, il a dis avoir pensé à décocher keep on top


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Syboo a dit:


> Christophe, il a dis avoir pensé à décocher keep on top



:rose:


----------



## Mons (31 Mai 2012)

J'ai essayé send to back mais ça ne donne rien rien ,

je vais essayer de poster mes screenshots, je ne sais pas ce que bricole imageshack...

D'autres idées?


----------



## Syboo (1 Juin 2012)

Mons a dit:


> J'ai essayé send to back mais ça ne donne rien rien ,
> 
> je vais essayer de poster mes screenshots, je ne sais pas ce que bricole imageshack...
> 
> D'autres idées?



Ce sont bien des shell ? 

tu as essayer de les supprimer et de les refaire ? 

Tu veux quoi au fait ? l'heure la date ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Juillet 2012)

Peut-on gérer Geektool pour des bureaux multiples? avoir le bureau 1 avec tel ou tel shell et le bureau 2 avec tel ou tel shell image etc...


----------



## wath68 (4 Juillet 2012)

Non, impossible


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Juillet 2012)

C'est ce qui me semblait et c'est bien dommage ça serait génial  Ca viendra bien un jour


----------



## JhonB (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye tant bien que mal de gérer geektool mais 2 problèmes persistes...

Je n'arrive pas à afficher AM/PM avec %p... Une idée?

Et j'aimerai bien mettre la météo pour 2 jours. J'ai suivi un tuto qui utilisais cette commande pour le Celsius:

curl --silent "http://xml.weather.yahoo.com/forecastrss?p= BEXX0024&u=c" | grep -E '(High' | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/<b>//' -e 's/<\/b>//' -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/<br \/>//'

Si quelqu'un à une petite idée pourquoi aucun des 2 ne fonctionnent!

Et si une bonne ame trouve mon AREA CODE pour cette localisation:

http://fr.meteo.yahoo.com/belgium/walloon-brabant/lasne-972952/

Merci !!!

---------- Post added at 00h27 ---------- Previous post was at 00h05 ----------

J'ai réussi pour le AM, il suffisait de décocher la case "set local environment"

Pour l'autre par contre jarrive pas


----------



## twinworld (27 Juillet 2012)

JhonB a dit:


> Et si une bonne ame trouve mon AREA CODE pour cette localisation:
> http://fr.meteo.yahoo.com/belgium/walloon-brabant/lasne-972952/



il n'y a pas des "area code" pour toutes les régions ou toutes les villes. Si Yahoo ! ne propose pas de code, il faut prendre celui de la grande ville la plus proche. c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai pris Genève pour avoir l'image.


----------



## JhonB (27 Juillet 2012)

twinworld a dit:


> il n'y a pas des "area code" pour toutes les régions ou toutes les villes. Si Yahoo ! ne propose pas de code, il faut prendre celui de la grande ville la plus proche. c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai pris Genève pour avoir l'image.



Tu as pris genève par rapport à ma location que je t'ai donné. Ou bien par rapport à ta ville?

Même en prenant l'AREA CODE de UCCLE pour ma part, je n'arrive pas à avoir des prévisions pour les 2 jours suivant!

HELPPPP )) Merci!!!


----------



## wath68 (27 Juillet 2012)

Je crois que ce n'est pas possible d'avoir les prévisions pour deux jours avec Yahoo.
À moins que ça n'ai changé, depuis le temps que j'ai déserté ce fil :rateau:


----------



## JhonB (27 Juillet 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Je crois que ce n'est pas possible d'avoir les prévisions pour deux jours avec Yahoo.
> À moins que ça n'ai changé, depuis le temps que j'ai déserté ce fil :rateau:



Sisi, j'ai suivi un tuto, il y a tout a fait moyen !

Quelqu'un sait si on sait avoir la météo en francais d'ailleurs aussi?

Merci!!!!


----------



## JhonB (28 Juillet 2012)

Et d'ailleurs mon macbook pro 13" chauffe de trop quand geektool tourne... 

sed processes 100% dans istats... 

((


----------



## the-dark (5 Août 2012)

Salut a tous je vient de découvrir geektool 3 , voici mon bureau :







Dite moi vos imprésion .

J' aimerais ajouter la durée estimé de la batterie , mais je n' ai pas trouver de script .Si une personne connais ce script qu' il le partage merci d' avance .


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me passer le code à injecter dans un shell pour afficher les pistes jouées dans Itunes car celui est donné dans cette page ne marche pas  pour moi :

http://www.lapausenumereek.com/2011/09/18/comment-personnaliser-son-bureau-mac-grace-a-geektool/


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2012)

Essaye ce script :

Ouvrir l'éditeur de script qui se trouve dans /Applications/Utilitaires

Copier-coller le code suivant :

```
tell application "System Events"
	set powerCheck to ((application processes whose (name is equal to "iTunes")) count)
	if powerCheck = 0 then
		return ""
	end if
end tell
tell application "iTunes"
	try
		set playerstate to (get player state)
	end try
	if playerstate = paused then
		set trackPaused to " (paused)"
	else
		set trackPaused to ""
	end if
	if playerstate = stopped then
		return "Stopped"
	end if
	set trackID to the current track
	set trackName to the name of trackID
	set artistName to the artist of trackID
	set totalData to trackName & trackPaused & "
" & artistName & "
"
	return totalData
end tell
```
Enregistrer sous iTunesInfo.scpt quelque-part sur ton DD (par exemple créer un dossier Codes dans Documents, et y placer tout tes scripts)

Dans GeekTool, créer une nouvelle entrée Shell, et taper :
osascript /Users/TonNom/Documents/Codes/iTunesInfo.scpt (dans le cas où tu as mis le code dans Documents/Codes, sinon indiquer le chemin exact)


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

Milles merci ça marche nickel.


----------



## FlnY (9 Août 2012)

Pourquoi en suivant ce tuto :

http://www.lapausenumereek.com/2011/09/18/comment-personnaliser-son-bureau-mac-grace-a-geektool/

Je ne parviens pas à trouver le flux RSS sur la page yahoo comme indiqué ?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai une question pour wath68 , est il possible de faire défiler les paroles d'une chanson de Itune avec Geektool?
Si non la question est aussi valable pour celui qui aurait une réponse bien sur 
Merci 
Une capture de mon écran pour ceux qui seraient intéresser par des scripts également


----------



## wath68 (16 Mars 2013)

J'm'en fous de GeekTool, je suis sur Windaube8  

Euh non, à ma connaissance ce n'est pas possible.
En tout cas je ne l'ai jamais vu.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (17 Mars 2013)

Ouf j ai eu peur que tu soit passé a windaub 
le lien oublié pour la capture de mon écran ( rien de bien spécial) 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61298442@N03/8565039260/


----------



## polop35 (28 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'ai récupéré, sur le net, le script suivant, pour afficher le statut des batteries: clavier, trackpad et souris:

kbatt=`ioreg -c AppleBluetoothHIDKeyboard | grep BatteryPercent | awk -F"=" {'print $2'}` &&
if [ ${#kbatt} -gt 0 ]; then echo "Clavier: $kbatt%"; fi &&
tbatt=`ioreg -c BNBTrackpadDevice | grep BatteryPercent | tail -1 | awk -F"=" {'print $2'}` &&
if [ ${#tbatt} -gt 0 ]; then echo "Magic Trackpad: $tbatt%"; fi && 
mbatt=`ioreg -c BNBMouseDevice | grep BatteryPercent | tail -1 | awk -F"=" {'print $2'}` &&
if [ ${#mbatt} -gt 0 ]; then echo "Souris: $mbatt %"; fi;

Tout fonctionne, sauf que, pour le clavier j'obtiens: Clavier: {"FullFactoryDefault" 50%

Quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi ce {"FullFactoryDefault" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## polop35 (29 Avril 2013)

J'ai trouvé un autre script qui ne pose pas ce problème et qui me plaît mieux.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Ce serait bien de le mettre pour les autres qui peuvent chercher la même chose....


----------



## polop35 (30 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,
Désolé pour cette lacune. Voici le lien:
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklet...r-apple-wireless-keyboard-mouse-and-trackpad/


----------



## Vavale (1 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir bonsoir !

Jai une petite question en cette belle nuit : je me suis remise à GeekTool, et jaimerais utiliser le script pour avoir la VDM la plus récente sur le bureau. Le truc, cest que quand je tape la commande, à savoir :


```
curl --silent http://feeds2.feedburner.com/viedemerde | grep -i "Aujourd'hui" | sed -n '1p;' | sed s/"<[^>]*>"/""/g | sed 's/&.*$//g'
```
 ça ne maffiche rien Jai la petite diode verte comme quoi cest censé fonctionner, mais le Shell reste désespérément vide. Jai cherché avec Google mais ça ma donné très peu de liens, et aucun ne ma aidée. Par contre, le script pour récupérer une VDM aléatoire fonctionne parfaitement, mais il ne me convient pas. 

Quelquun aurait une idée ? Personnellement, déjà que jy connais absolument rien en code, je sèche.  Peut-être que jai loupé quelque chose ? Ce serait fort probable, cela dit. ^^ Merci davance !


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2013)

Hello.

Je n'y connais pas grand chose non plus, donc concernant le code je ne vais pas être d'une grande utilité.
Par contre tu peux essayer ce script : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/display-recent-items-from-any-rss-feed/
Avec un peu de chance ça marche.

Edit : une idée, et en enlevant "/aleatoire" du  2ème code, as-tu essayé ?

```
curl --silent www.viedemerde.fr | grep -i "Aujourd'hui" | sed -n '3p;' | sed s/"<[^>]*>"/""/g | sed 's/#.*$//g' | sed 's/&quot;/"/g'
```


----------



## Vavale (1 Mai 2013)

Quiche je suis, je n&#8217;avais même pas pensé à retirer "/aleatoire"&#8230; J&#8217;ai essayé et ça marche à la perfection. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Fìx (3 Juillet 2013)

Salut à tous ! Je découvre Mountain Lion sur le nouvel ordi de mon boulot et ai l'impression que Geektool ne fonctionne pas Pourriez-vous me le confirmer ? (en fait, impossible de glisser un shell, une image ou un "file" sur le bureau)


Ma version :


----------



## Tynsoe (3 Juillet 2013)

polop35 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai récupéré, sur le net, le script suivant, pour afficher le statut des batteries: clavier, trackpad et souris:
> 
> kbatt=`ioreg -c AppleBluetoothHIDKeyboard | grep BatteryPercent | awk -F"=" {'print $2'}` &&
> ...



ioreg -c AppleBluetoothHIDKeyboard -r -d1|grep "^ *\"BatteryPercent"|awk -F"=" {'print $2'}

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> Salut à tous ! Je découvre Mountain Lion sur le nouvel ordi de mon boulot et ai l'impression que Geektool ne fonctionne pas Pourriez-vous me le confirmer ? (en fait, impossible de glisser un shell, une image ou un "file" sur le bureau)
> 
> 
> Ma version :



Télécharge la 3.1.1 ici : http://download.tynsoe.org/GeekTool-3.1.1-311.zip

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------

Pas possible aujourd'hui


----------



## wath68 (3 Juillet 2013)

Et, comme l'a indiqué le développeur sur Twitter, il faut bien virer la version Mac App Store avant d'installer la nouvelle version.

Une news sur GeekTool ce matin :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260452/mac-app-store-le-coup-de-gueule-du-developpeur-de-geek-tool


----------



## Pikadu60 (3 Juillet 2013)

bonjour
je souhaiterai faire afficher la webcam wifi de chez moi dans geektool
je pense que je dois choisir "image" et créer la fenêtre en mettant l'adresse url de ma webcam "http://192.168.-.--/videostream.cgi" , mais ça fonctionne pas y'as t-il une formule plus approprié ?
si je ne suis pas sur la bonne section pour poser ma questions je m'en excuse d'avance et j'ai essayer de faire une recherche en vain !
merci d'avance pour vos réponses ...


----------



## Tynsoe (3 Juillet 2013)

Pikadu60 a dit:


> bonjour
> je souhaiterai faire afficher la webcam wifi de chez moi dans geektool
> je pense que je dois choisir "image" et créer la fenêtre en mettant l'adresse url de ma webcam "http://192.168.-.--/videostream.cgi" , mais ça fonctionne pas y'as t-il une formule plus approprié ?
> si je ne suis pas sur la bonne section pour poser ma questions je m'en excuse d'avance et j'ai essayer de faire une recherche en vain !
> merci d'avance pour vos réponses ...


Si cette adresse renvoie bien une image, ça devrait marcher. Dans le cas contraire (si cette URL affiche une page web contenant une image), il faut récupérer l'adresse réelle de l'image dans le code source de la page.


----------



## Pikadu60 (3 Juillet 2013)

en fait je tape cette adresse dans la fenetre image de geektool et ca renvoi rien du tout pour le code source je suis bien trop novice pour trouver ce code j'ai fouiner un peu mais pas d'adresse url


----------



## Fìx (3 Juillet 2013)

Tynsoe a dit:


> Télécharge la 3.1.1 ici : http://download.tynsoe.org/GeekTool-3.1.1-311.zip



Ok merci ! J'essaie ça demain ! 




wath68 a dit:


> Et, comme l'a indiqué le développeur sur Twitter, il faut bien virer la version Mac App Store avant d'installer la nouvelle version.



Y'a une procédure spéciale pour le virer des préférences ? :sick: (parce que les apps normales, soit on les benne soit les désinstalle avec l'outil fourni, mais pour un truc intégré comme ça, j'avoue que j'ai jamais fait )


----------



## bacman (31 Août 2013)

bacman a dit:


> chez moi ça marche avec ce script
> curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/provence/aix-en-provence-575609/" | grep "current-weather" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\') .*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather1.png\



en rade depuis 2 jours
je n'ai pas trouvé d'alternative à yahoo


----------



## bacman (3 Septembre 2013)

l'icône yahoo weather ne s'affiche plus depuis le 28 aout
j'ai testé d'autres scripts sans succès
yahoo a du changé l'url ou modifié son site
suis surpris d'être le seul à me plaindre et de ne pas trouver d'autres liens référençant ce pb


----------



## bacman (8 Septembre 2013)

trouvé une alternative avec yahoo weather widget (ex konfabulator)


----------



## bacman (9 Septembre 2013)

par contre ce widget ne fonctionne pas sur mac book pro retira


----------



## bacman (9 Septembre 2013)

Nouveau script de
http://frenchyquentin.deviantart.com

fonctionne parfaitement sur MacBook Pro retina


----------



## Nightwolf (1 Octobre 2013)

bacman a dit:


> Nouveau script de
> frenchyquentin on deviantART
> 
> fonctionne parfaitement sur MacBook Pro retina



Salut barman !

je comprends rien a ce script, je suis a la lettre et pourtant rien ne se passe !!

tu peux donner des explications stp ?

car la je nage.... sniff

merci à toi

ludo


----------



## Fìx (3 Octobre 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> NON !
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




MERCI ! 

(j'le cite ici, j'le retrouverai plus facilement le jour où j'le chercherai !   )


----------



## Fìx (30 Mars 2014)

Haaaannnnnn mes aïeux !!!!   

Regardez c'qui se passe quand on fait un clic secondaire sur une fenêtre Geektool (un shell, une image ou un fichier) :




Est-ce que vous savez c'que ça veut dire ???!!!!! Nan vous le savez pas !!  NAN vous ne le savez pas !! J'vais vous le dire c'que ça veut dire ! 

Ça veut dire :* QUE J'ME SUIS FAIT CHIER COMME UN CON À SUPPRIMER DES SHELLS POUR LES REFAIRE PAR DESSUS D'AUTRES ALORS QUE J'AVAIS JUSTE À FAIRE ÇA !!!!!!*    

Mais suis néanmoins bien content de le savoir !  


----------------------------------------
EDIT :

Ah oui Autre tips au passage pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas ; on peut dupliquer une fenêtre geektool en la déplaçant en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée. Ça par contre, je le sais depuis longtemps, ouf ! :rateau:  

EDIT 2 :

Enfin sur Maverick on dirait que c'est quand ça veut ça par contre ! :mouais: [C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que j'ai trouvé l'autre option ; en appuyant sur Ctrl en pensant que ça avait peut-être été déplacéGenre un reste de codage sur Windaube ou quoi Mais non.]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

,

Je me suis remis à GeekTool depuis hier (je n'aime toujours pas l'interface ), voir mon bureau.

J'ai utilisé la méthode donnée dans les commentaires mais il n'a pas inclus le script du nombre de courriels reçus comme dans sa capture d'écran.

Vous utilisez quoi ?

J'aimerai quelque chose de très simple, le nombre de messages non lus en chiffre et le mot Messages juste après.

Je vais sur iCloud.com pour les lire, c'est possible sans que Mail soit ouvert ?

Merci à vous .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Pour l'horloge que j'ai utilisé ici, c'est l'adaptation d'une pour iOS que l'on trouve là.

Il y en a de nombreuses pour iOS sur deviantART et d'autres sites, et les adapter pour GeekTool n'est pas toujours évident.

Les ressources ne sont pas les mêmes et souvent les polices sont au format Web Open Font Format (WOFF), pour les convertir facilement en TTF je vous conseille ce site qui le fera facilement à votre place.

Bon mon horloge est très simple et on peut télécharger le "Geeklet" ici.

Voilà je continue mes aventures avec GeekTool, bon courage à ceux qui l'utilisent encore .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé deux choses sympa pour GeekTool,

La première permet de voir les nouveaux messages reçus dans Gmail, c'est par ici. À adapter à votre compte.

La deuxième permet de voir l'état de la batterie, du CPU, de la mémoire vive et la date/heure de façon vraiment minimaliste.






Les ressources sont ici.

En espérant que ça plaise aux utilisateurs de GeekTool .


----------



## Caliao (16 Mai 2014)

Pour les Mails je sais pas trop. Je ne m'y connaît pas beaucoup en code informatique... :/ Cependant, serait-ce possible d'adapter la version Gmail pour le faire fonctionner avec iCloud ?

Personnellement j'ai un petit problème concernant ce geeklet: http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=19010600&postcount=349

Alors sur les forums macrumors ils ont aussi un topic dédié à GT. Je cherchais un geeklet qui permettait d'afficher simplement et proprement la température ainsi qu'une petite icône (nuage, soleil, etc..) Vers la fin du topic quelqu'un a posté ses propres geeklets avec ressources, et ça lui donne ceci:






J'arrive à faire afficher les mots donc le temps qu'il fait ainsi que la température (Ça fonctionne très bien en passant!). Mon seul hic, c'est lorsqu'il faut configurer le changement d'image. J'ai bien suivi les indications du script mais roll après un bon 45 minutes de recherches sur le topic, rien à faire, ça refuse de fonctionner. (J'ai trouvé mon WOEID et tout et tout...) 

Quelqu'un a l'habitude de ce genre de script sous GT ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Tu as bien modifié dans weatherCode.scpt :



> on run
> --Set directoryPath to the location of the your weather directory, replacing 'yourpath'
> set directoryPath to "/Users/chris/Geektool/weather"



Ton propre chemin d'accès ?

En respectant les majuscules et minuscules, par exemple "/Users/Caliao/GeekTool/Weather" (tu renommes le dossier Yahoo! Weather Geeklet en Weather).


----------



## Caliao (16 Mai 2014)

Yup! Présentement je suis comme ça


```
--weatherCode
--Determines the weather code from the RSS feed on Yahoo weather for your location

on run
	--Set directoryPath to the location of the your weather directory, replacing 'yourpath'
	set directoryPath to "/Users/williiamst-sauveur/Documents/Weather"
	
	--Retrieve weatherCode from RSS feed
	--Replace http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?w=44418&u=c with your location
	set weatherCode to (do shell script "curl --silent \"http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?w=3502&u=c\" | grep -A1 \"yweather:condition\" | awk {'printf $2 $3 $4'} | sed -e 's/code/ code/' -e 's/temp/ temp/' | awk {'printf $2'} | sed -e 's/\"//g' -e 's/code=//'")
	
	--take single digit weatherCode and add leading 0
	if length of weatherCode is equal to 1 then
		set newWeatherCode to "0" & weatherCode
		-- Replace the temp.png image with correct weather icon png file
		--You can change 'flat_white' with the other folder names under plain_weather for different icon styles
		do shell script ("cp " & directoryPath & "/plain_weather/petit/" & newWeatherCode & ".png " & directoryPath & "/temp.png")
	else
		--Replace the temp.png image with correct weather icon png file determined by weatherCode
		--You can change 'flat_white' with the other folder names under plain_weather for different icon styles
		do shell script ("cp " & directoryPath & "/plain_weather/petit/" & weatherCode & ".png " & directoryPath & "/temp.png")
	end if
end run
```


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Je crois que c'est le même auteur, l'aide est en anglais mais on y voit plus clair.

"Weather Image glet
Open the weather image glet and point the 'yourpath' to the location of the temp.png file in the weather folder and save the changes."


----------



## Caliao (16 Mai 2014)

Bon en en fait le problème venait non pas de mon script, mais bel et bien de mon WOEID. C'était tout simple: Yahoo ne faisait parvenir aucun code de température, car le yahoo ne lui reconnait pas de température (Ce qui est bête en soi, car lorsque l'on va sur yahoo et que l'on tape la ville, bah je la vois la température... pareil sur mon iPhone!). J'ai donc pris le WOEID de la plus grande ville à proximité. Et voilà tout fonctionne, et ça donne vraiment joli !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Ah super .

Tu posteras ton bureau quand tu auras fini ? Voir si utilises autre chose sur GeekTool .

Tu l'as déjà posté .


----------



## Caliao (16 Mai 2014)

Hehe je m'en suis empressé 
Enfait je vois pas trop ce que je pourrais mettre d'autre ... peut être un lecteur iTunes ? Genre que montre la jaquette. Mais il faudrait que ça reste simple et épuré. J'vais chercher ça tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Bonne recherche, pour l'affichage de l'album sur le bureau tu as néanmoins un grand choix d'applications comme Bowtie, Ecoute et d'autres avec une multitude de thèmes déjà disponible (et de très beaux).


----------



## Caliao (22 Mai 2014)

Finalement j'ai pris BowTie avec le thème rolli de maeddes


----------



## Spec (23 Mai 2014)

J'viens de télécharger Geektool 3.1.1 qui est dans mon dossier téléchargement. Une fois que je l'ouvre  ou le ferme mais il n'apparait pas dans les préférences systeme. 

Perso je sais pas ce qu'il faut faire une fois téléchargé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

GeekTool ne s'installe plus dans les Préférences Système.
Tu peux placer le logiciel dans le dossier Applications.

Enfin non la version 3.1.1 n'est pas compatible avec Leopard, seulement avec 10.6 et plus.

Il faut que tu prennes une ancienne version.


----------



## Spec (23 Mai 2014)

Ah ok merci pour la précision.


----------



## RomualdR (27 Juillet 2014)

Je ne sais pas trop si c'est le bon endroit pour poster ma question, mais bon ouvrir un topic pour ça serait bête je pense.

Je m'explique : Je viens de télécharger GeekTool (je suis encore au stade du débutant dirons-nous), et j'ai donc essayé de mettre l'heure, jusque là tout est normal...

Ce qui l'est moins c'est que l'heure ne se met pas à jour d'elle-même, je m'explique, lorsque je quitte GeekTool, elle se fige, je suis obligé de revenir sur GeekTool et faire un petit clic dessus pour que l'heure se mette à jour, et pourtant j'ai bien mis "refresh every 0s"...
De plus, je voulais savoir si l'heure qui apparaît est en totale synchronisation avec l'heure de la barre, car j'ai rencontré des petites différences de 20 secondes entre ...

Bref si vous pouviez me dire la source de ce problème, j'en serai ravi.


----------



## JohanC (27 Juillet 2014)

Refresh every 0s ne fonctionnera pas, c'est comme si tu disais à ta machine de ne jamais rafraîchir l'heure. Mets cette valeur sur 1 et ça devrait être ok


----------



## RomualdR (27 Juillet 2014)

Effectivement je t'en remercie ! 
D'ailleurs JohanC (un peu HS mais bon) j'ai regardé un peu ton bureau dans le topic prévu pour et j'adore ce que tu en as fais surtout avec iTunes et tout... Possible que tu m'envoies un petit MP avec la police utilisée et la méthode pour iTunes car j'ai essayé comme tu avais mis et ça ne marche malheureusement pas ! 
Au plaisir !


----------



## RomualdR (28 Juillet 2014)

Bon j'up mais c'est pour la bonne cause :
J'ai commencé à utiliser GeekTool un peu, j'ai mis l'heure, la date pour l'instant... Là je bloque sur iTunes... 
Je crois que le problème réside dans le fait de taper le chemin vers le script que j'ai placé dans un dossier... Je ne comprends pas comment retoucher le chemin justement dans le script, j'ai tenté plusieurs fois mais ça ne m'affiche rien... Si on pouvait m'expliquer comment modifier le chemin et tout... 
Je pense que le problème vient de là car je vois pas ce que ça pourrait être d'autre.
Merci.

Ah oui j'ai téléchargé le script avec les instructions ici :http://www.lionelgabaud.fr/geektool/
et donc je pense que mon erreur se trouve dans la commande :
osascript $HOME/GeekTool/nom-AppleScript.scpt
Je modifie bien le nom du dossier, mais je ne sais pas comment modifier le chemin en fait !


----------



## Caliao (29 Juillet 2014)

Hmmm, malheureusement je ne peux accéder au site internet mentionné 



​
Sinon, je cherchais moi aussi il n'y a pas si longtemps quelque chose pour iTunes. Un membre (regretté) m'avais répondu ceci: 





C0rentin a dit:


> Bonne recherche, pour l'affichage de l'album sur le bureau tu as néanmoins un grand choix d'applications comme Bowtie, Ecoute et d'autres avec une multitude de thèmes déjà disponible (et de très beaux).



J'avais personnellement opté pour Bowtie!


----------



## RomualdR (29 Juillet 2014)

Bizarre ça s'ouvre chez moi...
Bref, oui je vais essayer cette appli alors, mais on peut déplacer le contenu à la façon des Geeklets ? Car il faut que ça s'incruste bien avec ce que j'ai fait jusqu'à maintenant.


----------



## Caliao (30 Juillet 2014)

Oui biensûr tu peux le déplacer


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Août 2014)

@RomualdR

Tu peux aussi aller voir là.


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2014)

... et *ici*.

Exemple : Perpetual calendar, un calendrier original


----------



## RomualdR (2 Août 2014)

Merci les gars, pour le calendrier je vais finalement opté pour DateLine car je peux le mettre en haut et ça s'incruste bien avec le reste 
wath68, je suis tout de même intrigué par Perpetual calendar, il se place sur un côté ?
Christophe merci, je vais regarder un peu toutes les pages de ce topic, ça me donnera des idées


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2014)

Les Geeklets tu les places où tu veux.

Tu devrais regarder cette vidéo, elle devrait t'aider à comprendre le fonctionnement de GT.

[YOUTUBE]fvf0q3Mci8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bouffonbleu (18 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour a tous et bonne année (ce n est pas trop tard)

Ben voila si il reste des anciens du forum Geektools, ils doivent  surement avoir un problème avec l'image météo ( je sais, il suffit  d'ouvrir la fenêtre...).
Eh bien je n'ai pas trouver comment corriger le script, peut être qu'une bonne âme a la correction .

Merci d'avance

PS: je cherche encore


----------



## Bouffonbleu (19 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

avec ce script:
curl --silent "https://fr.meteo.yahoo.com/france/provence-alpes-cote-dazur/aix-en-provence-12723121/" | grep "current-weather" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\') .*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather1.png\

Je parviens pas a récupérer l'image de fond de ce site qui représente la météo du jour soit un nuage avec ou sans pluie ou éclairs soit un soleil etc... sur ce site:
https://fr.meteo.yahoo.com/france/provence-alpes-côte-dazur/aix-en-provence-12723121/

un truc m’échappe mais je ne trouve pas.

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Caliao (20 Janvier 2015)

Bien honnêtement, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée  As-tu toujours le lien d'où tu as récupérer le script original, je pourrais essayer de bidouiller un peu


----------



## Bouffonbleu (20 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour ton aide, voile le script qui marchait a ce jour:
curl --silent "http://weather.yahoo.com/france/provence-alpes-cote-dazur/aix-en-provence-12723082/" | grep "current-weather" | sed "s/.*background\:url(\'\(.*\)\') .*/\1/" | xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather1.png\

et pour afficher l'image:
file///tmp/weather1.png


----------



## wath68 (21 Janvier 2015)

As-tu déjà essayé Übersicht ? Une alternative à GeekTool.

Je viens de tester avec le widget Weather (by Felix Hageloh), ça marche impeccable.

Avantages : pas besoin de se faire ch*** avec la location, c'est automatique.
Tu peux switcher entre les icônes Minimal ou ceux de Yahoo.

Inconvénient : c'est en anglais.

Faut juste que je trouve maintenant comment bouger les widgets sur le bureau.


----------



## wath68 (21 Janvier 2015)

Si tu veux voir ce que ça donne avec Übersicht, j'ai testé et voilà mon bureau.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (21 Janvier 2015)

Merci wath68 pour cette info je vais tester Übersicht, j ai une dernière question ou est ce fichier?: file///tmp/weather1.png
Il est possible que je l'ai supprimé ou alors il est crée a la demande par le script?


----------



## wath68 (21 Janvier 2015)

Désolé, je n'en ai aucune idée.


----------



## Caliao (22 Janvier 2015)

Le file, j'imagine que ce doit être un chemin que tu écris toi-même, çar il est différent pour chacune des personnes qui installe le tweak...

Enfin, je pense


----------



## Bouffonbleu (22 Janvier 2015)

ha et par exemple le tiens est comment?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (25 Janvier 2015)

Hello,

Si quelqu'un a un script qui marche avec l'image de la météo qui s'affiche, pourrait il me le passer s'il vous plait, juste celui qui capture l'image sur le site de Yahoo.
L'image qui est sur cette page pas celle épurée:https://fr.meteo.yahoo.com/

D'avance merci


----------



## Caliao (26 Janvier 2015)

Va voir à la page 41 Bouffonbleu, Dans les messages datant de juillet, je parlais de mon incapacité à faire fonctionner mes scripts de météo. Peut être que ça pourrait t'être utile


----------



## Bouffonbleu (26 Janvier 2015)

En cherchant je suis tomber la dessus si cela peut intéresser quelqu’un:

```
curl --silent "[URL]http://xml.weather.yahoo.com/forecastrss?p=[/URL][COLOR=#ff0000]FRXX0001[/COLOR]&u=f" | grep -E '(High:)' | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/<b>//' -e 's/<\/b>//' -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/<br \/>//'
```
Condition météo sur 5 jour, évidement il faudra le code de votre ville a la place du mien (en rouge dans le script)


----------



## Bouffonbleu (30 Janvier 2015)

wath68 a dit:


> Si tu veux voir ce que ça donne avec Übersicht, j'ai testé et voilà mon bureau.


Bon j ai tester mais impossible de mettre les icônes Yahoo et pour déplacer l'affichage ce n'est pas aussi simple que GT il  faut modifier les paramètre dans le code, mais je reconnais que si pour certain ça marche ce doit etre bien sympa.
merci wath68


----------



## paco67230 (18 Février 2015)

Bonjour, Je suis nouveau sur le forum et un peu perdu.
Voila j'ai decouvers geektool, j'arrive a parametrer date heure, meteo, etc....
Mais quand je redémarre le mac rien apparait. Il faut que j'ouvre pref sys et la j'ai les shells encadrer. 
Quelqu'un aurait il la solution ???
Merci d'avance


----------



## wamyepa (20 Février 2015)

@paco il faut aller dans les réglages de geektool et mettre ouvrir au démarrage...


----------



## wamyepa (23 Février 2015)

J'ai testé Übersicht...et bon pas mal du tout! Moins contraignant que les scripts et pour déplacer les widgets pas si compliqué...il faut modifier le code...mais très peu de widgets pour le moment...je vais m'y mettre!


----------



## Geoff64 (6 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis mis à la customisation de mon Mac avec Geektools !! C'est un outil génial mais je rencontre un petit soucis.

J'ai trouver un Script pour afficher les RDV de mon Calendrier, que j'ai téléchargé est installé.
Il s'avère que se script ne fonctionne pas ou en tout cas pas comme je voudrais.

Depuis, j'ai 2 geeklets vide qui reste présent, j'ai beau cliquer sur la croix blanche pour les supprimer, rien n'y fait. 
En soit ca ne ce voit pas si je ne vais démarrer geektools pour paramétrer mes geeklets mais le soucis c'est que du coup ca fou le bazar et ca ne me démarre rien au démarrage de mon Mac.

Avez vous une solution pour supprimer ce script ? Impossible de le trouver sur mon Mac j'ai un peu la flippe de tout planter.

J'ai déjà supprimer et réinstaller Geektools, ca n'a rien résolu.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (10 Mai 2015)

Ou as tu trouver ce script? je le teste et je te dirai


----------



## Bouffonbleu (13 Juillet 2015)

Bien que j'ai l'impression d’être seul sur ce forum, je post la correction a mon problème d'affichage des icônes météo, oui j ai trouvé.....
Donc si cela peut aider quelqu'un ce sera déjà ça, bien évidement il vous faudra changer la ville, ici ce n'est que pour Aix En Provence.  

Script pour récupérer l'Image Météo:

if [ -f /tmp/weather4.png ];then
rm /tmp/weather4.png 2>&1
fi


curl --silent http://www.accuweather.com/en/fr/aix-en-provence/136417/weather-forecast/136417|grep aix-en-provence|grep png|awk '{print $5}'|sed -e 's/icon://g'|sed -e 's/,//g'|xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather4.png; sips -Z 480 /tmp/weather4.png >/dev/null

osascript -e 'tell application "GeekTool Helper"
     refresh image geeklet "w_image"
   end tell'

Script pour l'affichage de l'image:

file:///tmp/weather4.png

Script pour la température:

curl --silent "http://weather.yahooapis.com/forecastrss?p=FRXX0001&u=c" | grep -E '(Current Conditions:|C<BR)' | tail -n1 | sed -e 's/<BR \/>//' -e 's/ C$/˚C/'


Script pour la Date:

date "+%A %d %B"

Script pour l'heure

date "+%H:%M:%S"

Script pour la semaine:

echo Semaine $(date +%V)


----------



## Bouffonbleu (14 Juillet 2015)

Et si vous voulez les news d'un journal, voila un exemple:


URL="http://feeds.lefigaro.fr/c/32266/f/438191/index.rss"
maxLength="500"
start="5"
end="10"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/  /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt


----------



## Bouffonbleu (14 Juillet 2015)

juste une capture de mon écran ..


----------



## Fan2mac92 (28 Juillet 2015)

Salut les gars,

j'ai quelques questions à propo de geektool and je ne trouve pas de réponse. je voyage pas mal et j'aimerais avoir les heures de différentes villes sur mon bureau, pas juste celle de ma position actuelle. Est ce que c'est possible ?

J'aimerais aussi une date line mensuelle mais je ne trouve pas de script qui fonctionne...

Est ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## Bouffonbleu (28 Juillet 2015)

Essaye ça, tu crée un "shell" et tu change la valeur, ici j ai mis "+10H":
date -u -v +10H


----------



## Bouffonbleu (28 Juillet 2015)

Sinon pour que ce soit plus jolie :
date -u -v +10H +%d/%m/%Y--%T


----------



## Bouffonbleu (28 Juillet 2015)

Moi je préfère cette forme la ( la valeur a changer est bien sur le +7H):

date -u -v +7H "+%A %d %B"-%T


----------



## M2000x (12 Septembre 2015)

URL="http://feeds.lefigaro.fr/c/32266/f/438191/index.rss"
maxLength="500"
start="5"
end="10"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/ /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt


Pouvons nous récupérer des citations aléatoirement d'un fichier word en modifiant ce script?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (13 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour (est un bon début),

Je pense pas, étant donné que c'est du RSS le texte n est jamais a la même place, après il est possible que certain est une astuce par mots clé mais je ne connais pas,


----------



## Bouffonbleu (27 Mars 2016)

Tant pis je suis seul mais j apporte des modification  a des scripts qui ne pointe plus sur les mêmes serveur.
*
Pour les condition météo:*

curl --silent "http://www.accuweather.com/en/fr/aix-en-provence/136417/weather-forecast/136417" | awk -F\' '/acm_RecentLocationsCarousel.push/{print$14", "$10"°" }'| head -1

*Pour l'image du temps:*

if [ -f /tmp/weather4.png ];then
rm /tmp/weather4.png 2>&1
fi


curl --silent http://www.accuweather.com/en/fr/aix-en-provence/136417/weather-forecast/136417|grep aix-en-provence|grep png|awk '{print $5}'|sed -e 's/icon://g'|sed -e 's/,//g'|xargs curl --silent -o /tmp/weather4.png; sips -Z 480 /tmp/weather4.png >/dev/null

osascript -e 'tell application "GeekTool Helper"
     refresh image geeklet "w_image"
   end tell'

Bon script a ceux que cela peut intéresser


----------



## Bouffonbleu (29 Mars 2016)

J'ai oublié une capture de mon écran


----------



## waldos71 (10 Juillet 2016)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je pense que cela devrait t'aider.


Bonjour, j'essaye de suivre le même tutoriel, et j'ai le même souci quand je veux changer le path. Si je met un slash :  /Users/nomdemondossier, ça me donne une erreur, il me dit que le slash est en trop.
set myPath to ((/Users/monnomdesossier/GeekScripts) as text)

Si j'enlève le premier slash, ça ne marche pas
set myPath to ((Users/monnomdesossier/GeekScripts) as text)

et si je le laisse et que je mets tout ça entre guillemets, ça ne marche pas non plus.
set myPath to (("/Users/monnomdesossier/GeekScripts") as text)

J'ai essayé de cliquer sur ton lien, mais la page n'est plus valide.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider en m'indiquant quelle est la bonne syntaxe.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (10 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour Christophe,
Si je comprend bien c'est pour afficher une photo?
Si oui le chemein est le suivant pour moi:
file://localhost/Users/(ton nom de session)/Documents/Geektool/image.png


----------



## waldos71 (11 Juillet 2016)

Merci mais ça me donne toujours une erreur de syntaxe :

expression, propriété ou forme de clef, etc… prévu, mais ":" trouvé

En fait c'est pour faire fonctionner ce script, pour faire apparaître dur le bureau la pochette de l'album itunes qui est en train de jouer avec geektools

http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/collections/itunes-seperate-info-mail-infos-/


----------



## waldos71 (25 Septembre 2016)

Finalement j'ai trouvé comment faire. Il ne fallait tout simplement pas changer le "path to home folder" dans le script par son chemin personnel, mais le laisser tel quel. ^_^'


----------



## C_V0id (1 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour !

Je passe ici car j'ai une petite question, je voudrais personnaliser mon bureau avec un petit script Geektool pour afficher la météo, dans le genre minimaliste (juste température et lieu par exemple) mais en utilisant des icônes personnalisées par exemples celles-ci : http://sketchapp.tv/files/day266.jpg, pensez-vous que ce soit faisable ? Un petit coup de main pour la mise en oeuvre ?

Merci


----------



## link.javaux (10 Mars 2017)

Reste-t-il quelqu'un à qui poser des questions ici ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2017)

Essaye, cela dépend aussi de ta question ?


----------



## link.javaux (11 Mars 2017)

Je souhaiterais récupérer les infos de ce que je suis en train d'écouter sur deezer mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre :/


----------



## Bouffonbleu (11 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, as tu tenté de récupérer le fil rss de deezer si il existe bbien sur?


----------



## link.javaux (11 Mars 2017)

je pense pas qu'il y ai de fil rss nop


----------



## Bouffonbleu (12 Mars 2017)

Si tu vas voir dans ce vieux forum, il me semble qu il avait un post sur comment afficher les info d'une page web, sinon il existe d'autre forum mais en anglais qui sont riche en info, mais je vais chercher aussi si je trouve un script


----------



## Bouffonbleu (13 Août 2017)

*Eh bien je te passe les dernières mises a jours, amuse toi bien.
pour les condition Météo locale, ouvre un Shell et colle le script suivant pour changer de ville va sur https://www.accuweather.com:*

curl --silent "https://www.accuweather.com/fr/fr/aix-en-provence/136417/weather-forecast/136417" | awk -F\' '/acm_RecentLocationsCarousel\.push/{print substr($13,10,25)", "$10"°" }'| sed 's/"});//' | head -1

pour l'image du temps, la c'est en deux parties un script et une image:

l*e script qui capture l'image:*

curl --silent "https://www.accuweather.com/en/fr/aix-en-provence/136417/current-weather/136417" | grep "\-xl\"" | sed -e "s/\"\>\<\/div\>//g" | sed -e "s/\<div class=\"icon i\-\([0-9]\{1\}\)\-xl/\<div class=\"icon i\-0\1\-xl/g" | sed -e "s/\<div class=\"icon i\-/http\:\/\/vortex.accuweather.com\/adc2010\/images\/icons\-numbered\//g" | sed -e "s/xl/xl.png/g" | tr -d '\r' | xargs curl -o /tmp/weather.png

*et pour afficher l'image (ouvre image bien sur):*

file://localhost/private/tmp/weather.png

*pour l'heure*: date +"%H:%M:%S"
*pour la date* :date -u -v +2H "+%A %d %B %Y"
*pour la semaine en cours* : echo Semaine $(date +%V)

*et enfin pour avoir des info en RSS:*

URL="http://www.lemonde.fr/rss/une.xml"
maxLength="800"
start="3"
end="100"
curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt

Voila bonne decouverte


----------



## C_V0id (15 Août 2017)

Merci milles fois !


----------



## Bouffonbleu (12 Février 2020)

Bonjour aux survivants de Geektools,
Une petite mise a jour pour ceux que cela intéresse, cote Météo très simple, je vous met une capture de mon écran, écrivez moi si vous voulez les scripts.

Vive Geektools


----------



## Matt82 (22 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir BouffonBleu,
je suis preneur de ton script pour les Geeklet de la météo (en haut de la gauche) et de la date en français.
Merci


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Avril 2020)

Donne une adresse mail je te fait parvenir les .glt sans probleme

bonne journée


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Avril 2020)

sinon pour la meteo tu peux mettre ce script ou te rendre sur le site de darksky.net:

<script type='text/javascript' src='https://darksky.net/widget/default/.../fr.js?width=100%&height=350&title=Aix-en-pce &textColor=ffffff&bgColor=transparent&transparency=true&skyColor=undefined&fontFamily=Default&customFont=&units=ca&htColor=00ff27&ltColor=b7e2fe&displaySum=yes&displayHeader=yes'></script>


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Avril 2020)

pour la date :

export LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8" ; date +'%A %d  %B %Y'


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Avril 2020)

Pour l'heure et la semaine :
date +"%H:%M:%S"

echo Semaine $(date +%V)


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Avril 2020)

La température et condition pris sur https://darksky.net/widget:

<script type='text/javascript' src='https://darksky.net/widget/graph-ba...5/ca12/fr.js?width=100%&height=500&title=Full Forecast&textColor=02fa3b&bgColor=f10202&transparency=true&skyColor=02fa3b&fontFamily=Default&customFont=&units=ca&timeColor=02fa3b&tempColor=02fa3b&currentDetailsOption=true'></script>


----------



## Bouffonbleu (23 Avril 2020)

SI tu as des difficultées je te passe les script, mais il faudra modifier ton lieux de résidence sur Darksky

Bon journée confinée


----------



## Matt82 (23 Avril 2020)

Super merci je t envoie un MP.
Je regarderai ça ce soir


----------



## Matt82 (23 Avril 2020)

Bon j ai la date en français merci
et je n ai que le widget du bas concernant la météo, visiblement tu en as un deuxième en haut a gauche ?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (29 Juillet 2020)

Pardon je viens de voir ton mail (il était temps  ), si tu es toujours en galère dis le moi


----------

